# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2010



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 23:46)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Brites (28 Fev 2010 às 23:59)

Boa noite,
 Alguém me pode dizer qual a probabilidade, daquela massa está sobre os Açores que aparece nas imagens de satélite do IM, chegar até ao continente? e que vendo a sequência de imagens aparenta que sim, mas como os meus olhos a esta hora não são grande especialidade pedia-vos a vossa previsão...

 ABC...


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2010 às 00:08)

Brites disse:


> Boa noite,
> Alguém me pode dizer qual a probabilidade, daquela massa que aparece nas imagens de satélite do IM, chegar até ao continente? e que vendo a sequência de imagens aparenta que sim, mas como os meus olhos a esta hora não são grande especialidade pedia-vos a vossa previsão...
> 
> ABC...



Sim essa massa vai se deslocar para o Continente é a que chega ao Continente na Terça feira dia 2


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2010 às 00:10)

Aqui por Setúbal tudo muito calmo! Temperatura de 10,4ºc, humidade de 83%, pressão de 1013,4hPa, precipitação nula e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2010 às 00:13)

Bem-vindo sejas, Março!

Inicio o mês com 9,7ºC e vento fraco de ONO (290º).


----------



## F_R (1 Mar 2010 às 00:14)

O mês começa calmo em Abrantes com 7.8ºC


----------



## Brites (1 Mar 2010 às 00:21)

miguel disse:


> Sim essa massa vai se deslocar para o Continente é a que chega ao Continente na Terça feira dia 2



 Hum ok  parece que vai animar terça feira certo? Será apenas chuva?
 Já agora sem abusar e aquela que la vem um pouco mais atrás? Maior parece ameaçadora, poderá ca passar? 

 Abc


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2010 às 00:32)

Brites disse:


> Hum ok  parece que vai animar terça feira certo? Será apenas chuva?
> Já agora sem abusar e aquela que la vem um pouco mais atrás? Maior parece ameaçadora, poderá ca passar?
> 
> Abc



Chuva e possibilidade de trovoadas! essa outra massa é a que chega na sexta...

10,3ºC
84%HR
1013,7hpa
0,0mm
8km/h


----------



## Brites (1 Mar 2010 às 00:35)

miguel disse:


> Chuva e possibilidade de trovoadas! essa outra massa é a que chega na sexta...
> 
> 10,3ºC
> 84%HR
> ...



Obrigado Miguel...
Espero que essa da sexta feira traga um pouco mais de acção...talvez vento... 


 Abc


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2010 às 00:51)

Olha já em Março, xiii o tempo passa depressa.

Estou com 11.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Mar 2010 às 00:56)

boa noite! 

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por Cumulus fractus, vento em geral fraco de W/SW e com a temperatura a descer.

Por aqui (serviço) o termómetro marca *8ºC*.


----------



## meteo (1 Mar 2010 às 02:04)

Olá senhor Março! 


Será que teremos os primeiros dias amenos do ano,com algum calor? Ou será chuva,e mais chuva,e quando não chover vai estar frio? 

Até agora em Oeiras nos primeiros 2 meses do ano,*dados da estação MeteoOeiras*, cairam 252,6 mm. Um inicio de ano produtivo em termos de chuva,mas principalmente produtivo em fenómenos meteorológicos. 
Já tivemos pelo menos 6/7 dias de trovoada por aqui,que nalguns anos ,ano inteiro nem a isso chega... Frio também houve bastante,e chuva,devem ter sido mais os dias de precipitação superior aos 5 mm do que os dias que não choveu! Dias de céu limpo das 7 da manhã até ao por do sol? 3 ou 4... 

Por agora noite com uma boa temperatura,e vento fraco!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2010 às 02:05)

Despeço-me com 10,0ºC.

Vento nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Mar 2010 às 03:10)

Sem alterações significativas, a noite mantém-se calma e com um valor de temperatura estagnado de *8ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Mar 2010 às 08:46)

Bom dia  

Amanheceu com muitas nuvens, Cumulus fractus e congestus, alguns aguaceiros fracos e muito breves, a temperatura sobe, agora sob o efeito de algum sol, ainda há pouco aliada à forte humidade, não era muito agradável! 

O vento geralmente fraco tem predominado de W/SW.
A temperatura mínima da madrugada atingiu os *8.2ºC*.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 13.5ºC / 90% HR
mínimos: 7.3ºC / 73% HR

*Valores actuais: * 10.6ºC / 88% HR


----------



## ct5iul (1 Mar 2010 às 09:01)

Bom dia um bom MÊS de MARÇO para todos 

Sigo pela Alta de Lisboa chove torrencialmente a 10 minutos Temp 11.5ºc

INFORMAÇÃO DISTRITO DE LISBOA
Estradas cortada devido a inundação: N3-1 – Azambuja/Valada EM 1237 Alenquer / Vila Nova da Rainha Estrada cortada devido a deslize de terras: EN 116 Venda do Pinheiro/Vale Sº Gião Povoação isolada devido a inundação: Lozeirão/Azambuja


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mar 2010 às 09:34)

Bom dia!
E Março começa com... sol...
Dia solarengo, com algumas nuvens aqui e ali, mas com o sol a dar um ar da sua graça, coisa rara nos tempos que passam...
Sigo com 14.9ºc, após mínima de 11.7ºC.
69%HR, 1019hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Mar 2010 às 09:41)

A temperatura tem subido a olhos vistos, já está um pouco quente o que contrasta com os valores de ontem de um autêntico Inverno e mais parece uma Primavera antecipada a avaliar pelas as condições até agora! 

O céu agora com muito sol e menos nuvens, o vento mostra-se geralmente fraco de W/SW.

*Valores actuais:* 15.3ºC / 70% HR


----------



## vitamos (1 Mar 2010 às 09:52)

Bom dia!

Vão caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos. O céu contudo vai apresentando já boas abertas. 9ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Mar 2010 às 10:46)

Bom dia, começo Março com uma mínima de 9,1ºC.

Actualmente, 13,0ºC, 67% HR, 1017 hPa, vento fraco e céu com períodos de muito nublado, caiu à pouco um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2010 às 10:57)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *9,6ºC* esta manhã. Na actualidade, 14,8ºC e humidade nos 80%.

Vento fraco de Oeste e pressão a 1017 hPa.

Já fazia falta um dia com o Sol a raiar, pena é ser 2ªfeira!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2010 às 11:17)

Mínima de 10,2 ºC.

0,6 mm acumulados esta madrugada, agora céu nublado mas com boas abertas.


----------



## Turista (1 Mar 2010 às 11:32)

Bom dia.
Está um belo dia de sol, com uns simpáticos 16ºC.
Pressão a 1018,2 hPa. e 60% de HR.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2010 às 12:39)

16,4ºC, com um Sol resplandecente, sobre um céu muito nublado por Cumulus.

Humidade nos 69% e vento fraco de Sul.

*2,1mm* acumulados desde as 00h, registados durante a madrugada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mar 2010 às 12:49)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 7.0ºC, durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã cairam alguns aguaceiros que renderam no total 3mm, por agora o céu encontra-se nublado com abertas.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2010 às 13:07)

Boas

Tive uma mínima de 10,3ºC

Agora sigo com 16,4ºC, 66%HR, 1018,5hpa e vento fraco 

Choveu de madrugada e registei 0,4mm

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mar 2010 às 13:15)

O céu está progressivamente a ficar mais nublado, e a temperatura segue nos 17.8ºC, 53%HR, 1020hpa, UV3 (depois de já ter estado nos 5).
Vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Mar 2010 às 13:17)

Boa tarde!

Finalmente depois de tantos dias de chuva, um dia com sol!
Espero que agora em Março a Primavera venha rápidamente.

A primeira mínima de Março foi então de *10.9ºC*
Agora sigo com 17.4ºC e com céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Mar 2010 às 15:34)

Finalmente o MeteoTomar depois do mau tempo de Sábado voltou a estar operacional.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2010 às 16:06)

Um dia ameno hoje, e com o sol a querer espreitar.
15,4ºC com a humidade nos 61%.

-------------------------
 Informação da Protecção civil:

15:37 - Estradas cortada devido a inundação: N3-1 – Azambuja/Valada . Estrada cortada devido a deslize de terras: EN 116 Venda do Pinheiro/Vale Sº Gião Povoação isolada devido a inundação: Lozeirão/Azambuja (6 famílias)


----------



## N_Fig (1 Mar 2010 às 17:20)

Extremos de hoje:
8,1ºC/16,4ºC.
Actualmente céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 13,8ºC e humidade a 77%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mar 2010 às 17:35)

Fui agora á janela e está mesmo um aguaceiro SW daqui que parece mesmo uma trovoada


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mar 2010 às 18:25)

Bem vindo sejas Março
Hoje pelas 08:00 da manhã vi um shelf cloud:





HotSpot e miguel, não viram nada?
--------------------------------------
Neste momento sigo com 15.4ºC e 65% de Humidade...
O céu encontra-se pouco nublado, com passagens densas.


----------



## zejorge (1 Mar 2010 às 18:39)

Boa tarde

Depois da tempestade.......
Sigo com 

Temperatura - 14,8º
Humidade - 73%
Pressão - 1017 hpa
Pluviosidade - 0,7 mm (acumulada no dia)

Pluviosidade acumulada mês de Fevereiro - 130,8 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mar 2010 às 19:01)

Esse aguaceiro que estava a SW daqui veio para cá mas a parte mais forte passou a W, mas ainda rendeu 1.9mm


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2010 às 19:08)

Temperatura máxima de *17,6ºC*.

De momento com 13,0ºC, humidade a 76%, vento nulo e céu muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2010 às 19:21)

Aqui a máxima foi de *16,8ºC*

Agora registo 13,4ºC, 77%HR, 1016,1hpa  e vento nulo


----------



## Lousano (1 Mar 2010 às 22:03)

Dia de aguaceiros e vento moderado/forte durante a madrugada e manhã, com boas abertas e vento fraco durante a tarde.

Máxima: 16,9º

Mínima: 7,4º

Precipitação: 3,3mm

Rajada máxima: 53,6 Km/h


----------



## Turista (1 Mar 2010 às 23:24)

Boa noite,

A máxima por aqui foi de 18,2ºC e a mínima de 11,8ºC.
Registo actualmente 12,4ºC, 80% HR e 1019,7 hPa.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2010 às 23:25)

Extremos de hoje em Setubal:

Mín: 10,3ºC
Máx: 16,8ºC

Raj. máx: 35,4km/h WSW

Precipitação: 0,4mm

Agora:
11,4ºc
83%HR
1014,0hpa
3km/h


----------



## squidward (1 Mar 2010 às 23:34)

Março começou com nuvens e boas abertas.
*
t.max:  19.2ºC
t.min:  7.2ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mar 2010 às 23:37)

Março começou seco e ameno...
De momento, sigo com 12ºC, 80%HR, 1015hpa.
Céu nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

11.7ºC
18.1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2010 às 23:43)

Extremos de hoje:

10,2 ºC / 17,0 ºC

0,8 mm

---

Chuva fraca pela manhã e céu muito nublado com algumas abertas ao final da manhã e início da tarde, encobrindo a meio da tarde e refrescando.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2010 às 23:57)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 15.1ºC

Mín - 10.7ºC

Precipitação - 0.6 mm.

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fraco e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2010 às 23:59)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






---

De momento, 11,4ºC, humidade a 84% e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Mar 2010 às 00:11)

Boa noite
O dia de hoje foi caracterizado por alguns aguaceiros de manhã e períodos de muito nublado durante o resto do dia.
Extremos 4.4ºC / 17.7ºC
Precipitação:1.0mm


----------



## Teles (2 Mar 2010 às 00:45)

Condições actuais:
T-9,7C
61%
15,8-O
1011hpa
0,0mm


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Mar 2010 às 01:19)

Máxima de 17,0ºC e mínima de 9,1ºC

Actualmente 11,1ºC, 80% de humidade, 1012 hPa (a descer), vento fraco e céu muito nublado.

Até amanhã!


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2010 às 07:19)

Bom dia!

Temperatura actual e mínima de *9,5ºC*.

Humidade nos 80% e pressão a 1007 hPa. Vento fraco de Este.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mar 2010 às 09:40)

Bom dia!
Céu encoberto, com vento fraco...
Temperatura nos 12.9ºC, após mínima de 10.5ºC.
Sigo ainda com 63%HR, 1007hpa.


----------



## F_R (2 Mar 2010 às 09:51)

Bom dia

Céu com algumas nuvens em Santarém, mas que vão deixando passar o sol.
Ao longe já se nota umas nuvens mais escuras


----------



## Teles (2 Mar 2010 às 09:53)

Condições actuais:
T-12,3C
35%
19,4-O
1005hpa
0,0mm


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Mar 2010 às 10:21)

bom dia... 

Altostratus nesta manhã a preencherem o céu com o sol a surgir de forma muito difusa.
O vento desloca-se fraco de S/SE e a temperatura mínima de hoje até agora foi de *8.9ºC*.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 17.6ºC / 88% HR
mínimos: 8.2ºC / 45% HR

*Valores actuais:* 11.3ºC / 66% HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mar 2010 às 10:23)

Bom dia.

Céu encoberto e 12,8 ºC, sem precipitação acumulada.

Mínima de 10,5 ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Mar 2010 às 11:57)

Bom dia!

Mínima de 9,4ºC

Actualmente 16,0ºC, humidade nos 62%, 1005 hPa, vento moderado e céu muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas, já começam a aparecer algumas nuvens baixas...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mar 2010 às 12:16)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 9.2ºC por agora o céu está nublado com algumas abertas e o vento sopra fraco de S.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2010 às 12:57)

De momento sigo com 16,5ºC e céu muito nublado por Altoestratus.

Vento moderado de ENE (68º), e humidade nos 65%.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mar 2010 às 13:08)

18.3ºC, 56%HR, 1005hpa...
Continua o céu muito nublado, e o vento começa a soprar com um pouco mais de intensidade...


----------



## squidward (2 Mar 2010 às 14:32)

pelo sat24, penso que se aproxima uma linha de instabilidade a zona de Lisboa.

por aqui céu muito nublado e 17.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mar 2010 às 14:44)

Que carga de augua que neste momento está a cair aqui


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2010 às 14:53)

squidward disse:


> pelo sat24, penso que se aproxima uma linha de instabilidade a zona de Lisboa.



A sudoeste de mim, está negro, negro.


----------



## granizus (2 Mar 2010 às 14:59)

Boas,
Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa está a prometer


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mar 2010 às 15:00)

E já chove por aqui, embora ainda não tenha acumulado.
Vento moderado, 15.9ºC, 67%HR, 1002hpa.


----------



## granizus (2 Mar 2010 às 15:00)

E começa agora a  moderadamente


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Mar 2010 às 15:10)

Caiu o primeiro aguaceiro do dia por aqui, que rendeu também o primeiro mm.

Sigo com 1mm, 14.5ºC, 78% e 1002 hPa


----------



## Nuno (2 Mar 2010 às 15:15)

Chuva muito forte por Setúbal e trovoada


----------



## aqpcb (2 Mar 2010 às 15:16)

Aqui na Quinta do Anjo,Palmela chuva forte, bem forte com uns pingos bem grandes e trovoada


----------



## Nuno (2 Mar 2010 às 15:17)

Cai diluvio em Setúbal acompanhado de trovoada forte


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mar 2010 às 15:20)

O aguaceiro de á pouco rendeu 2.2mm


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Mar 2010 às 15:21)

*Da Biblioteca José Saramago em Loures*, ... *boa tarde!* 

Ainda há pouco o cinzento da nebulosidade era mais claro e até permitiu algum sol apesar de difuso. Neste momento este tom escureceu consideravelmente vindo de SW e chove moderadamente.

A temperatura há pouco devia rondar os *15ºC*.


----------



## meteo (2 Mar 2010 às 15:22)

Aqui há pouco choveu bem. Não houve é trovoada...


----------



## mocha (2 Mar 2010 às 15:25)

Que diluvio, agora acompanhado de trovoada


----------



## Lightning (2 Mar 2010 às 15:25)

Trovão, agora mesmo. 

Após um aguaceiro moderado, eis que o sol rompe por entre as nuvens. 1,1 mm desde as 0 horas.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mar 2010 às 15:28)

Lightning disse:


> Trovão, agora mesmo.
> 
> Após um aguaceiro moderado, eis que o sol rompe por entre as nuvens. 1,1 mm desde as 0 horas.



Aqui em poucos minutos já vão 6mm
E sim Lightning, esse trovão aqui foi um bomba


----------



## granizus (2 Mar 2010 às 15:29)

Ouviu-se bem um trovão aqui pelo centro de Lisboa


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2010 às 15:29)

Trovoada, há instantes, a Nordeste de mim.

1mm acumulado.

A temperatura desceu para os 13,4ºC.


----------



## StormFairy (2 Mar 2010 às 15:31)

aqpcb disse:


> Aqui na Quinta do Anjo,Palmela chuva forte, bem forte com uns pingos bem grandes e trovoada



Confirmo as palavras do meu vizinho. Aqui chove fora e dentro do escritório, que ficou sem metade do telhado no Sábado... levado pelo vento ! 

Como ainda não o pudemos reparar... mudámos a decoração 
Só espero que não venha vento... senão lá se vai o remendo...


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Mar 2010 às 15:32)

Há instantes uma trovoada forte também por aqui, agora está calmo. Já Para os lados do Montijo e Setúbal nem tanto.

Umas imagens tiradas há instantes para, precisamente, Setúbal e Montijo


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Mar 2010 às 15:33)

AnDré disse:


> Trovoada, há instantes, a Nordeste de mim.



É bem possível que se tivessem ouvido daqui, não estivesse dentro da Biblioteca protegido com vidros duplos, só se for muito próximo! 
De momento chove menos e uma "clareira" surge de SW.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mar 2010 às 15:33)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Há instantes uma trovoada forte também por aqui, agora está calmo. Já Para os lados do Montijo e Setúbal nem tanto.
> 
> Umas imagens tiradas há instantes para, precisamente, Setúbal e Montijo



Confirmo, forte trovoada aqui e chuva forte, muito forte.


----------



## granizus (2 Mar 2010 às 15:34)

Outro trovão!


----------



## HotSpot (2 Mar 2010 às 15:34)

Que violência a precipitação na Moita. Rain/rate máximo de 190 mm/hr e manteve-se acima dos 100mm/hr durante 3 minutos. 

Conclusão 5,8 mm em 5 minutos na altura mais intensa.

No total da passagem desta frente acumulados 7,0 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mar 2010 às 15:38)

Está a ser uma coisa surpreendende de trovoada, estão a ser trovões atrás de trovões e o estrondo é enorme


----------



## zejorge (2 Mar 2010 às 15:42)

Boa tarde

Chove torrencialmente há cerca de 10 minutos, sigo com

Temperatura - 13,6º
Humidade - 74%
Pressão - 1004 hpa
Precipitação - 1,2 mm
Vento - NE 10,8 kmh


----------



## granizus (2 Mar 2010 às 15:45)

As nuvens mais escuras e ameaçadoras parecem deslocar-se a sul de Lisboa; acho que vão passar ao lado


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Mar 2010 às 15:48)

Já não chove e o sol mais uma vez resiste à forte nebulosidade!
... ah, uma bandeira indica a direcção do vento, vem de SW, mas fraco!


----------



## PDias (2 Mar 2010 às 15:48)

andres disse:


> Está a ser uma coisa surpreendende de trovoada, estão a ser trovões atrás de trovões e o estrondo é enorme



É verdade, daqui (trabalho) em Santa Iria De Azoia, que estou num ponto alto e vejo o rio, a ponte, e toda a Margem Sul, tenho estado a assistir a esse belo espectáculo.

Vejam esta imagem:
http://imapweather.com/sharedmap?ln...hunder,Satellite&lat=36.70367727623315&title=


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mar 2010 às 16:07)

HotSpot disse:


> Que violência a precipitação na Moita. Rain/rate máximo de 190 mm/hr e manteve-se acima dos 100mm/hr durante 3 minutos.
> 
> Conclusão 5,8 mm em 5 minutos na altura mais intensa.
> 
> No total da passagem desta frente acumulados 7,0 mm.



 Belo evento por ai! Precipitação bem forte essa!
A malta ai dessa zona (Setúbal, Lisboa, Moita, ...), este ano leva com as trovoadas todas!!! Por aqui, tudo o que passa, dissipa-se antes de cá chegar!! Essa linha de instabilidade passou por aqui muito fraquinha e intensificou-se à medida que chegou ai!


----------



## squidward (2 Mar 2010 às 16:08)

aqui começa a escurecer, será que vem ai festa??


----------



## granizus (2 Mar 2010 às 16:30)

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa parou a chuva


----------



## squidward (2 Mar 2010 às 16:39)

começou a chover


----------



## squidward (2 Mar 2010 às 16:56)

Aqui não passou de uma aguaceiro moderado a forte
Trovoadas tá visto que só na margem sul.


----------



## F_R (2 Mar 2010 às 17:01)

Grande chuvada agora em Santarém


----------



## iceworld (2 Mar 2010 às 17:19)

Ai esta ela


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2010 às 17:34)

Aqui a meio da tarde foi um grande diluvio e durou 20 minutos com trovoada ao inicio e no fim 

Acumulados nesse período de chuva 9,2mm com um rain rate máximo de 98,4mm/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mar 2010 às 17:38)

Por aqui á pouco caiu um aguaceiro fortissimo durante pouco tempo mas que acumulou 5.9mm.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (2 Mar 2010 às 17:39)

Peniche*​*
15h45m​






15h50m​





17h12m​


----------



## squidward (2 Mar 2010 às 18:12)

há cerca de meia-hora caiu uma chuvada, valente mesmo

agora tudo calmo e com *13.6ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (2 Mar 2010 às 18:23)

Ontem a mínima foi de 7,7ºC. Hoje foi de 7,2ºC e a máxima de 18,6ºC. Actualmente 14,4ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2010 às 19:17)

Boa noite.

Aguaceiro razoável por volta das 15h. Levo *3,2mm* acumulados.

Temperatura actual de 13,4ºC, humidade a 82%, pressão a 1002 hPa e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Mar 2010 às 19:17)

Boa noite!

A máxima de hoje foi de *17.2ºC*
Durante a tarde ainda ocorreram alguns aguaceiros.
Por agora sigo com 14.0ºC e com céu nublado.

Pressão é de 1001.8 hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Mar 2010 às 20:29)

Aqui hoje ainda não choveu que eu tenha visto hoje. Actualmente 11,4ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Mar 2010 às 20:37)

Boa noite.
Precipitação acumulada:6.4mm
Extremos:9.5ºC/17.4ºC

Hoje andei por Lisboa numa visita de estudo por isso não sei o que aconteceu ao certo aqui, hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2010 às 20:44)

Temperatura ainda nos 13,1ºC, estando o céu muito nublado.

O vento é nulo, ou fraco.

Humidade nos 86% e pressão a 1002 hPa, agora estável, depois de uma acentuada descida.


----------



## ALV72 (2 Mar 2010 às 20:45)

N_Fig disse:


> Aqui hoje ainda não choveu que eu tenha visto hoje. Actualmente 11,4ºC e céu nublado.



Mas olha que ao sair da Marinha das Ondas por volta das 18.00 chovia e não era pouco, foi até Poiares sempre debaixo dela e sempre moderada.

Joao


----------



## Lousano (2 Mar 2010 às 20:51)

Boa noite.

Dia com boas abertas e chuva ao fim da tarde.

Máxima: 18,2º

Mínima: 6,9º

Precipitação: 5,6mm

Agora cai um molha parvos e finalmente vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mar 2010 às 21:37)

Dia marcado por apenas um aguaceiro a meio da tarde que rendeu 1mm... De resto, céu nublado, e vento moderado.
De momento, sigo com 13ºC, 85%HR, 1003hpa, céu nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

10.5ºC
18.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2010 às 23:26)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Máx: 17,1ºC
Mín: 10,1ºC

Rajada máxima: 49,9km/h SSE

Precipitação total: 9,2mm entre as 15:10 e as 15:30
Rain rate máximo: 98,4mm/h (15:22)

Agora sigo com:
12,1ºC
90%HR
1003,4hpa
e vento fraco

Estou a espera de trovoadas para as próximas horas


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Mar 2010 às 23:59)

Boa noite 

Desde a fase do agravamento verificado a meio da tarde, os aguaceiros têm-se sucedido com intervalos variados, contudo geralmente de intensidade moderada.
Ainda há instantes ocorreu outro mas de momento sem precipitação com céu composto de algumas abertas e vento fraco de S/SW.

*Extremos de 02-Mar:*

Máximos: 15.7ºC / 89% HR
mínimos: 8.9ºC / 56% HR

*Valores actuais:* 11.8ºC / 86% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 16.1ºC

Mín - 9.4ºC

Precipitação - 2.6 mm.

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fraco e vento moderado.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Mar 2010 às 00:36)

Sigo com 12,8ºC, 82% de humidade, 1004 hPa, vento fraco e céu muito nublado, venham lá essas trovoadas...

Caiu um aguaceiro moderado a forte pelas 15:04h, mas nada de trovoada...

Máxima de 17,4ºC e mínima de 9,4ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Mar 2010 às 00:56)

Um manto nebuloso cobre aqui a Serra da Amoreira, de certo a partir duma cota inferior aos 300m, enquanto que tudo à volta está mais limpo. Muitos Cumulus, essencialmente fractus, sem precipitação e vento fraco de sul.

Por aqui fico  e me despeço com os valores de *11.1ºC / 88% HR*.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2010 às 01:08)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, temperatura completamente estagnada nos 13,0ºC.


----------



## rfll (3 Mar 2010 às 02:48)

boas noites.

alguém me pode explicar o significa isto http://www.sat24.com/ também esta visível no site do IM.


----------



## vitamos (3 Mar 2010 às 09:34)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu muito nublado com abertas e vento fraco de momento.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2010 às 10:44)

Bom dia.

Hoje, a temperatura não desceu abaixo dos *11,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,9ºC, humidade nos 91% e pressão a 1002 hPa.

O vento é nulo, mas tem soprado fraco a moderado.

Levo *7,3mm* de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2010 às 11:07)

Chove com alguma intensidade.
Vento fraco de SE e temperatura nos 11,5ºC.

Não pensei que chovesse tanto hoje.
E pelo satélite, está para durar.


----------



## F_R (3 Mar 2010 às 11:09)

Vai chovendo fraco em Santarém


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Mar 2010 às 11:13)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 9.0ºC, durante a madrugada caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou 1.4mm, a partir dai nunca mais choveu.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2010 às 11:34)

Muita chuva em Setubal, levo acumulado 8,8mm e chove moderado sem parar


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2010 às 11:58)

*9,3mm* acumulados.

Temperatura nos 13,0ºC. De momento não chove, mas o céu continua  encoberto, bastante _ameaçador_.


----------



## lismen (3 Mar 2010 às 12:15)

Boa tarde aqui pela alta de Lisboa aguaceiros vento moderado de SE e pelas imagens de satélite não sei se vem trovoada...

Dados actuais

Temperatura 11,8ºC
Humidade 91%
Pressao 1003,4MB
Vento de ESE 13 km h

Ate logo


----------



## rozzo (3 Mar 2010 às 12:23)

Pois, estava a olhar para o satélite, para as cartas, e animação radar, e só me faz lembrar (SEM ALARMISMOS!) o tipo de situação sinóptica do dia 18 Fevereiro 2008. Mas em "*versão super-soft*"!

Isto pois a depressão pouco cavada, lentamente se move, e a zona de instabilidade, tipo "nascente" de Cb's vai pairando sobre nós, e depois de passarem uns, há sempre novos a formar, e depois novos.. E por aí fora..

Mas claro, aqui a atmosfera está menos violenta, provavelmente muito menos água precipitável, etc, por isso em vez de aguaceiros violentos a acumular horas a fio, temos "apenas" aguaceiros moderados ou localmente fortes a repetirem-se também horas a fio.

E o trânsito pronto..


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2010 às 12:44)

Aqui em Setúbal não para de chover desde as 10:30 depois de já ter chovido bem de madrugada...vou com *14,0mm* 

A temperatura é de 11,8ºc e a pressão de 1002,6hpa a descer, o centro vai passar mesmo aqui em cima mas ai vai se perder a actividade que estamos a ver na vertente este do centro.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2010 às 12:48)

Por aqui tem estado a chover fraco e certinho.

Já vou com 9.8 mm e 11.7ºC o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2010 às 12:56)

Continua a chuva, com *10,3mm* acumulados, e temperatura a descer para os 12,1ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Mar 2010 às 13:01)

14,8 mm hoje e a contar 

Levo 23,6 mm este mês. É dia 3 de Março e a precipitação para este mês já é superior à de 2008 e 2009.

Em jeito de brincadeira, lá se vai este ano a teoria do I.M. que o mês de Março estava a tornar-se num mês muito seco


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Mar 2010 às 13:10)

HotSpot disse:


> Em jeito de brincadeira, lá se vai este ano a teoria do I.M. que o mês de Março estava a tornar-se num mês muito seco



Boas

Continuando em jeito de brincadeira,  era bom fazer um apanhado de todas as previsões feitas por muita gente e ver então o que previam na sua bola de cristal   

Por Sesimbra, desde a madrugada que não pára de chover, temperatura nos 11º vento fraco, acho que agora vai parar um pouco 

Abraços


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2010 às 13:54)

Aqui só se ouvem sirenes dos bombeiros, a precipitação vai nos *23,6mm*  e 4 horas depois finalmente abrandou a precipitação


----------



## meteo (3 Mar 2010 às 13:59)

Precipitação hoje em Oeiras- *16.2 mm* 
Não pára de chover,há umas boas horas.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2010 às 14:04)

E chove, e chove, e chove... umas vezes mais intensamente, outras menos...
Ainda assim, 17.6mm acumulados (dados do Lightning)...
De momento, 13.5ºC, 92%HR, 1002hpa, e... chuva...


----------



## squidward (3 Mar 2010 às 14:30)

aqui apenas pinga de momento

*16.4ºC*


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Mar 2010 às 15:40)

Mínima de 10,9ºC.

Choveu bem durante toda a madrugada e manhã. 

De momento 12,5ºC, 1003 hPa, 96% de humidade e vento nulo.

E o Sol já espreita por entre as nuvens.


----------



## meteo (3 Mar 2010 às 15:44)

Aqui sol resplandecente ! Já estão poucas nuvens no céu.


----------



## granizus (3 Mar 2010 às 16:54)

Boas,

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa já se veem algumas abertas 
Também sabe bem...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2010 às 17:13)

Findar o dia com 14.0 mm logo no 3º dia do mês é obra 

Estou com 13.7ºC e vento fraco, o sol está a querer aparecer.


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2010 às 17:18)

boas
dia chuvoso e fresco pela capital, embora agora já não chova neste momento.
sigo com vento fraco, variavel em rumo, céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus e estratocumulus e 13.9º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Mar 2010 às 17:27)

Por aqui o acumulado até ao momento vai em 6.4mm, como é possivel é sempre para os mesmos lados que chove muito.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Mar 2010 às 18:28)

Já não chove há algum tempo. Hoje levo acumulados 19,8 mm.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2010 às 18:40)

Aqui parou de chover só a meio da tarde e o acumulado aqui hoje é de *27,6mm*  a pressão mínima foi ao inicio da tarde com 1001,9hpa altura em que o centro da depressão passou por aqui

Agora registo 13,4ºC, 91%HR, 1005,9hpa e vento fraco

PS:*36,8mm nos últimos dois dias *


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mar 2010 às 19:03)

Acumulados 15,6 mm até agora, durante o dia de hoje.

Máxima de 14,4 ºC e actual de 13,6 ºC, com céu muito nublado e já sem chuva.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Mar 2010 às 19:03)

Boa noite 

Outro dia cinzento com uma manhã chuvosa que sobretudo a partir do meio da tarde deu lugar a algumas abertas. 
O vento tem permanecido de uma forma geral fraco de N/NW ; a temperatura máxima atingida foi de *13.7ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 12.3ºC / 86% HR


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2010 às 19:08)

Tenho *15,6mm* de precipitação acumulada, hoje.

Temperatura máxima de *16,9ºC*, já depois das 17h, altura em que o Sol apareceu.

Actualmente sigo com 13,1ºC, humidade a 86% e vento nulo.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (3 Mar 2010 às 19:50)

*É apenas uma sequência do mar de hoje em plena marina.*


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2010 às 20:21)

Aqui choveu imenso durante toda a manhã.
Por volta das 13:30, na Ramada (Odivelas), o meu carro parecia um barco na estrada.

Pena o meu pluviometro ter pifado. 

De qualquer forma, a quantidade de precipitação acumulada durante 1h, estimada pela radar, não engana.

Principalmente entre as 11h e as 12h e as 13h e as 14h, a quantidade de chuva aqui foi mesmo muita.











Ribeira de Odivelas, às 14h15 (fotografias tiradas em andamento).
1- Na zona do Instituto, 2 - À entrada de Odivelas


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2010 às 20:41)

11,4ºC de temperatura, próximo de bater a mínima.

Vento nulo e humidade nos 89%.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Mar 2010 às 21:13)

Olá

Extremos de hoje:
Temperatura mínima: *10.8ºC*

Temperatura máxima: *15.2ºC*

Agora sigo com 14.3ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2010 às 21:36)

Manhã e início de tarde com muita chuva, perfazendo um total acumulado de 17.6mm, nada mau, para início de Março...
Sigo agora com céu com boas abertas, 13.3ºC, 1011hpa, 90%HR, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

11.5ºC
15.8ºC.


----------



## Lousano (3 Mar 2010 às 21:53)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado, vento fraco e aguaceiros fracos.

Máxima: 16,4º

Mínima: 7,2º

Precip.: 0,5mm



Belas fotos, Nuno_1010. 

O cais com dias de mar violento é um belo local para contemplar.


----------



## zejorge (3 Mar 2010 às 22:33)

Olá boa noite

Dia de céu encoberto, vento fraco e com boas abertas.
Sigo com:

Temperatura - 9,8º
Humidade - 89%
Pressão - 1011 hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mar 2010 às 23:05)

Extremos de hoje:

11,4 ºC / 14,4 ºC

15,6 mm

---

Aguaceiros durante praticamente todo o dia, excepto a partir do final da tarde.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2010 às 23:27)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Máx:*16,0ºC*
Mín:*10,6ºC*

Raj. máx.: *49,9km/h*

Precipitação total: *27,6mm* rain rate máximo: 47,0mm/h (13:12)

Agora:
11.9ºC
93%HR
1011,1hpa
vento fraco


----------



## ct5iul (3 Mar 2010 às 23:31)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 15.0ºc 16:23
Temp Min: 11.1ºc 07:13
Rajada Max: 31.6km/h 01:18
Wind Chill : 7,6 07:13
Chuva Precipitação 21.0mm

Temp actual 11.4ºC 23:30
Pressão: 1013.2Hpa 23:30
Intensidade do Vento: 3.2 km/h 23:30
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 11.4ºC 23:30
Humidade Relativa: 89% 23:30
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 23:30
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 21.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER 
http://ct2iul.ww.com

RADIOAMADORES
http://sites.google.com/site/radioamadoresprotecaocivil/home


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2010 às 00:13)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 10,6ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Mar 2010 às 00:26)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> *É apenas uma sequência do mar de hoje em plena marina.*



E está uma sequência muito interessante já que adoro ver a energia libertada por estas ondas...

boa noite! 

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de oeste e uma temperatura que aqui (serviço) ronda os 10ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2010 às 06:57)

Bom dia!

Madrugada mais fresca, agora a acabar, com *8,7ºC*.

Vento nulo e humidade nos 94%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2010 às 08:04)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 10,3 ºC.

Agora 11,3 ºC e céu pouco nublado, acumulados 0,2 mm devido à condensação pela humidade elevada.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Mar 2010 às 08:43)

Bom dia 

Cirrus e Cirrostratus fibratus preenchem o céu ao início desta manhã, algum sol, e vento fraco em deslocação de N/NE. 
Há pouco a caminho de casa, havia muito nevoeiro nos campos junto à baixa de Loures. A temperatura mínima desta madrugada atingiu os *8.4ºC*.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 13.7ºC / 91% HR
mínimos: 10.5ºC / 82% HR

*Valores actuais:* 10.2ºC / 89% HR


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2010 às 08:51)

Mínima de *6,3ºC*

A humidade está fixa nos 100% e o cenário lá fora é de nevoeiro.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2010 às 08:58)

Após ter atingido os *8,4ºC*, eis que sigo com 12,3ºC.

Humidade ainda nos 93%, vento fraco de Norte e céu muito nublado por Cirroestratus e Altocumulus.


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2010 às 09:04)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu nublado e vento fraco. O sol vai aparecendo timidamente.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Mar 2010 às 09:05)

Aqui ainda pouca alteração!

O sol continua a dar o ar da sua graça sobre a nebulosidade alta de forma translucida, mas ainda tenho os valores de:

10.8ºC / 89% HR


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2010 às 09:16)

A humidade manteve-se alta aqui a noite toda.
De tal forma que o alcatrão está tão molhado como se tivesse acabado de chover.

No entanto, a temperatura já sobe. 12,4ºC.
O sol brilha de forma tímida.
Vento nulo.


----------



## F_R (4 Mar 2010 às 09:45)

Bom dia

Bastante nevoeiro em Santarém


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Mar 2010 às 10:55)

Bom dia!

Sigo com 15.9ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2010 às 11:29)

A temperatura tem subido excepcionalmente depressa.

Tenho já *16,8ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2010 às 12:28)

Gilmet disse:


> A temperatura tem subido excepcionalmente depressa.
> 
> Tenho já *16,8ºC*.



Aqui também já vou com 15.9ºC e 80%  está bastante abafado


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2010 às 13:04)

O cenário actual junto ao Tejo.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2010 às 14:28)

Estou com 18,0ºC, e 73% de humidade!

O céu está encoberto por Altoestratus e apresenta também alguns Cumulus Congestus.

Vento fraco a moderado de SSO (202º).


----------



## squidward (4 Mar 2010 às 14:34)

neste momento *19.1ºc*  está bom o tempo


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2010 às 15:06)

boas tardes
na encarnação sigo com ceu nublado por cirroestratus, altocumulus stratiformis, cumulus, etc...o vento está fraco de ESE embora com o rumo algo instavel, e a temperatura é de 16.4º


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Mar 2010 às 15:42)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 16.8ºC e céu nublado (nuvens altas).


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mar 2010 às 15:49)

Boa tarde!
Após uma manhã de algum nevoeiro e fresca, o dia está com algumas abertas (cada vez menos) e temperatura amena.
Sigo com 17.7ºc, 70%HR, 1017hpa, vento fraco.
Mínima de 9.9ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Mar 2010 às 16:36)

A temperatura começa agora a ter uma tendência de descida.

Por agora sigo com 16.4ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mar 2010 às 18:11)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.5ºC

T.Minima: 8.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2010 às 18:30)

A temperatura máxima atingiu os *19,0ºC*.

De momento sigo ainda com 14,5ºC, humidade nos 82% e vento fraco de SSO (202º).


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Mar 2010 às 19:00)

*Olá boa tarde* 

O céu está muito nublado por Altostratus e Altocumulus duplicatus, uma temperatura agradável e sem precipitação. 
O vento desloca-se fraco de SW e a temperatura máxima atingida foi de *16.7ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 14.3ºC / 78% HR


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Mar 2010 às 20:48)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 14.4ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mar 2010 às 21:32)

Dia ameno e com abertas, embora agora tenha caído há pouco um chuvisco...
Estamos em alerta amarelo a partir das 6h, vamos ver o que vem...
Sigo com 14.3ºC, 88%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

9.9ºC
18.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2010 às 22:38)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Máxima:*17,1ºC (13:40)*
Mínima: *8,8ºC (06:10)*

Rajada máxima:*27,4km/h WSW* (16:00)

Precipitação total: *0,2mm* Humidade durante a madrugada e este valor pode aumentar até a meia noite

Actual:
13,1ºC
91%HR
1015,2hpa


----------



## Turista (4 Mar 2010 às 23:04)

Hoje esteve um dia bastante agradável por estes lados, com um máxima de 17,8ºC e mínima de 11,2ºC.

De momento:

14,4ºC
1014,3 hPa.
83% HR

Cumprimentos,


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2010 às 23:23)

Aqui tem estado a chuviscar.
Estou com 13,0ºC e humidade nos 91%.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Mar 2010 às 23:40)

*boa noite* 

Aqui (serviço) está uma noite agradável, vento fraco de S/SE, alguma precipitação mas muito fraca até ao momento; nota-se no entanto uma certa instabilidade no ar o que leva a criar desde já uma certa expectativa dentro das próximas 12 horas!

O mercúrio marca por aqui uns *13ºC*.


----------



## Teles (4 Mar 2010 às 23:43)

condições actuais:
T-12,4Cº
1011hpa
67%
v-2,9km/h de S


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2010 às 00:05)

A precipitação ontem ficou em 0,6mm sendo que 0,2mm foi humidade provocado pelo nevoeiro cerrado da madrugada e inicio da manha...

Agora 12,9ºC, 93%HR, 1014,8hpa e vento nulo, vai chuviscando e acabo de registar os primeiros 0,2mm do dia de sexta que vai ser um dia de muita muita chuva...


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2010 às 00:17)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, ainda uns escaldantes 13,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2010 às 00:22)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 16.7ºC

Mín - 9.4ºC

Precipitação - 0.4 mm.

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Mar 2010 às 02:04)

olá

A noite prossegue amena, húmida e com precipitação que tem ocorrido na forma de chuviscos.
O vento continua fraco vindo de sul e a temperatura continua estagnada nos cerca de *13ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (5 Mar 2010 às 02:09)

Boa noite.

Ontem o dia foi de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima: 17,7º

Mínima: 4,9º


Neste momento, vento nulo e 9,4º


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2010 às 09:57)

Bom dia!

Manhã de chuva fraca persistente. Céu totalmente encoberto!


----------



## PDias (5 Mar 2010 às 10:00)

Bom dia,

manhã com aguaceiros fracos aqui pela zona de Lisboa, vento nulo e temperatura agradável na ordem dos 13ºC.


----------



## F_R (5 Mar 2010 às 10:01)

Bom dia

Noite e manhã chuvosas em Santarém, mas neste momento não chove.

Segundo os dados do meteoabrantes, por lá já choveu mais esta semana do que em todo o mês de Março de 2009.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2010 às 10:33)

Bom dia.

Acumulados 5,4 mm até ao momento, com a chuva que continua a cair fraca a moderada.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Mar 2010 às 10:57)

bom dia, tem chovido com regularidade ao longo de toda a manhã. 12.7c , com 5.8 mmjá acumulados, 1010.1 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2010 às 11:09)

Céu encoberto.
Vento fraco de SE.
Chuva fraca a moderada.
Nevoeiro acima dos 250 metros.
12,1ºC e 95% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2010 às 11:19)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *12,0ºC*, num dia que tem sido de completa _estagnação_.

De momento sigo com 13,3ºC, humidade nos 90% e vento fraco de E (90º).

A chuva marca presença, com *7,3mm* acumulados desde as 00h.


----------



## ct5iul (5 Mar 2010 às 11:44)

Bom Dia  
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 13.2ºC 11:40
Pressão: 1009.2Hpa 11:40
Intensidade do Vento: 11.3 km/h 11:40
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:NW
Temperatura do vento: 11.5ºC 11:40
Humidade Relativa:89% 11:40
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 2.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 5.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 11:40
Altitude: 110Metros

RADIOAMADORES
http://sites.google.com/site/radioamadoresprotecaocivil/


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2010 às 12:55)

Não chove, mas o céu mantém-se encoberto.

14,2ºC, 87% e vento moderado de Este.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2010 às 14:09)

Por aqui vai caindo fraca e certinha, já vou com 8.0 mm 

Estou com 13.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Mar 2010 às 14:15)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de *12.0ºC*
Durante a manhã de hoje têm havido periodos de chuva fraca, sendo por vezes moderada.
De momento sigo com 14.3ºC e chove fraco.
Pressão de 1006.0 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2010 às 14:20)

Desde há 20 minutos para cá que chove com bastante intensidade.
E está para durar...
Nevoeiro acima dos 200metros e 13,0ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2010 às 14:29)

Chuva e mais chuva isto está pagado para durar até a noite depois trovoadas   Tenho acumulados hoje 10,0mm a ver se chego aos 20mm hoje

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## granizus (5 Mar 2010 às 14:46)

Boas,

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa chove fraca a moderadamente e quase sem pausas desde a manhã. A continuar assim deverão suceder cheias, penso eu de que


----------



## iceworld (5 Mar 2010 às 15:40)

Por aqui o dia apresenta-se frio e com chuva( ora fraca ora moderada) desde as 8hh00.
A temperatura esta nos 10º e o vento tem aumentado a sua intensidade ao longo do dia.


----------



## F_R (5 Mar 2010 às 15:59)

Segue chuva por Santarém, quase sem pausas desde a madrugada.
Mas quase sempre fraca

Segundo o MeteoAbrantes a chuva por lá também não pára pois já vai em 620 minutos seguidos a chover. 
Sempre são mais de 10 horas seguidas sempre a chover, tendo acumulado 12.4mm


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2010 às 16:07)

E acabo de atingir os 12.2 mm chegando assim aos 30.0 mm acumulados este mês.

Neste momento continua a chover, o vento está fraco estão 13.3ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2010 às 16:08)

Neste momento chove intensamete, ainda não parou desde a madrugada.
Estão 14.3ºC e as células vão-se aproximando.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Mar 2010 às 16:10)

*Boa tarde* 

Aumento da intensidade da precipitação esta tarde que por algumas ocasiões se mostrou já um pouco forte; neste momento está mais fraca, contudo persistente.

A nebulosidade encontra-se muito baixa, com a sua base abaixo dos 300m. O vento sopra geralmente fraco de SE e quanto à temperatura, a máxima que pouco difere da actual, não passou dos *13.6ºC*.
*
Valores actuais:* 12.8ºC / 93% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mar 2010 às 16:12)

Boa tarde!
E vai chovendo... foi o dia quase todo nisto... e o céu está uniforme, portanto ainda está para durar...
Mesmo assim é quase sempre chuva fraca.
Já em Lisboa, caía com mais força...
Acumulados "apenas" 7.1mm (Lightning).
Temperatura muito estável nos 14.9ºC, 91%HR, 1007hpa.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Mar 2010 às 16:16)

Por aqui 13,2ºC, 100% de humidade, 1005 hPa, vento fraco, céu encoberto e chove fraco a moderado sem parar desde a madrugada.


----------



## luicchi (5 Mar 2010 às 16:18)

boas .,

Marinha Grande sigo com  :
Temperatura: 14 ºC 
Pressão: 1003  mb
Total de Chuva: 9 mm

Desde Manhã que ainda não parou de  mas tá tudo calmo!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mar 2010 às 16:40)

Belo dia hoje, desde as 7 da manhã até agora que tem estado sempre a chover.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Mar 2010 às 16:55)

Chove de novo de forma mais intensa e desta vez com direito a prolongamento!

A base da nebulosidade parece ter descido ainda mais um pouco, aliás sem limite definido!

O vento rodou para E e os valores quase sem alterações.

*Valores actuais:* 12.9ºC / 93% HR


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2010 às 17:02)

Chove torrencialmente aqui!  







Temperatura estagnada nos 13,0ºC.


----------



## aqpcb (5 Mar 2010 às 17:22)

Aqui na Quinta do Anjo, Palmela chove tambem bastante e pelos visto é para durar


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2010 às 17:33)

Por aqui chove com muita intensidade e estão 13.8ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mar 2010 às 17:38)

Aqui sigo com 14,4 mm e continua a encher....


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2010 às 17:42)

Trovoada agora mesmo!

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã....


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Mar 2010 às 17:51)

AnDré disse:


> Trovoada agora mesmo!



E já lá vão 10 minutos sem outro para acompanhar! 

Com esta espessa nebulosidade não dá mesmo para observar o que se passa lá em cima...

Chuva e mais chuva!

*Valores actuais* (estagnados) 12.9ºC / 93% HR


----------



## iceworld (5 Mar 2010 às 18:02)

Continua a  persistente.
9º e o vento parece abrandar apesar de algumas rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Iuri (5 Mar 2010 às 18:02)

Telheiras, Lisboa.
Chove copiosa e ininterruptamente desde há cerca de 1h.
Pela imagem de radar, não faltarão 30 minutos para a chuva parar abruptamente.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mar 2010 às 18:02)

AnDré disse:


> Trovoada agora mesmo!
> 
> Chove como se não houvesse amanhã....



Há trovoada por ai, vocês tem sempre sorte


----------



## luicchi (5 Mar 2010 às 18:05)

bem pessoal 

neste momento sigo com:

 Total de Chuva: 13 mm
Temperatura: 13,6 ºC 
Pressão: 1003  mb

Agora a chover mais ...acho que estamos a entrar na parte mais gravosa da depressão que por aqui vai passando.Não tenho duvidas que hoje ainda não parou de chover.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2010 às 18:08)

Sim, sem duvida a parte mais gravosa da depressão, porque cai uma valente chuvada, muito forte mesmo, acompahada por vento moderado.
A temperatura fica-se plos 13.6ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Mar 2010 às 18:13)

Chuva bem forte agora! 

Vista do Sat, a península sob os efeitos do que parece uma cabeça e pescoço de um cavalo..., interessante e ao mesmo tempo estranho!


----------



## Nuno_1010 (5 Mar 2010 às 18:18)

Por aqui ainda não parou de chover.


----------



## Iuri (5 Mar 2010 às 18:19)

Como o radar meteorológico anunciava, parou de chover em Lisboa (parte norte) desde há 5 minutos.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Mar 2010 às 18:31)

Boas!

Depois de várias horas seguidas a chover continuamente, a chuva parou finalmente.
A acumulação de precipitação do dia de hoje tem sido elevada.

Por agora sigo com 14.1ºC e com céu muito nublado.

A pressão é de 1004.5 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (5 Mar 2010 às 18:33)

Boa tarde.

Dia de chuva fraca ou chuvisco persistente, vento nulo durante madrugada e manhã e fraco durante a tarde.

Máxima: 11,2º

Mínima: 8,8º (até ao momento)

Precip.: 7,4mm


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2010 às 18:52)

Aqui a precipitação acumulada vai nos *17,8mm*  agora vem as trovoadas para a noite e próxima madrugada como o dia de Sábado em especial no centro e sul

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## meteo (5 Mar 2010 às 18:59)

Hoje no Campo Grande,em LIsboa choveu a tarde toda,mas por volta das 5 e 30 da tarde durante 15 minutos foi o verdadeiro diluvio.Já haviam estradas com grandes lençois de água.
Em Oeiras já *15,6 mm*.Mas arrisco a dizer que em Lisboa choveu bem mais que isso...


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2010 às 19:07)

Tarde chuvosa! Tenho *26,3mm* acumulados.

A temperatura não passou dos *14,5ºC*, e neste momento sigo com 13,8ºC.

Humidade nos 91% e vento fraco de SO (225º). Não chove.


----------



## rozzo (5 Mar 2010 às 19:08)

meteo disse:


> Em Oeiras já *15,6 mm*.Mas arrisco a dizer que em Lisboa choveu bem mais que isso...




Pois é!






PS: está a formar-se uma linha em frente a Lisboa muito fina, mas interessante!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2010 às 19:25)

meteo disse:


> Hoje no Campo Grande,em LIsboa choveu a tarde toda,mas por volta das 5 e 30 da tarde durante 15 minutos foi o verdadeiro diluvio.Já haviam estradas com grandes lençois de água.



Como estudo na Universidade de Lisboa, precisamente no Campo Grande, vi também a chuva durante toda a tarde e os constantes e permanentes alagamentos que se vão somando um pouco por todo o lado. É impossível não molhar os pés.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Mar 2010 às 19:55)

Volta agora a chover!

Sigo com 14.5ºC.


----------



## Lightning (5 Mar 2010 às 20:01)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte que acrescentou 3,1 mm ao acumulado de hoje.

Rain rate a rondar os 50 mm/h.


----------



## F_R (5 Mar 2010 às 20:03)

Boas

Já em Abrantes, continua a chuva

Dados meteoabrantes:
10.4ºC
19.8mm (mais do que em todo o mês de Março de 2009)
Chove à 865 minutos


----------



## Aspvl (5 Mar 2010 às 20:14)

Chove torrencialmente na baixa de lisboa


----------



## Thomar (5 Mar 2010 às 20:18)

Aspvl disse:


> Chove torrencialmente na baixa de lisboa



Aqui na zona da Penha de França – Lisboa também chove torrencialmente há 7 minutos


----------



## lismen (5 Mar 2010 às 20:24)

um link interessante na tvi 24 ao que parece foram avistados varios mini tornados 
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tornado-sesimbra-vento-praia-tvi24--/1144902-4071.html

Por aqui tudo normal alguns aguaceiros fortes todo o dia e continua... 
Dados actuais
Temp 14,6ºC
Humidade 93%
Vento SSE 16 km h
Pressao 1005mb

Esperemos por esta noite que parece que vai ser algo animada. O que acham?
Vamos esperar para ver
Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2010 às 20:29)

Caiu agora um forte aguaceiro com um rate máximo de 90,8 mm/h.

Acumulados 23,8 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## squidward (5 Mar 2010 às 20:37)

lismen disse:


> um link interessante na tvi 24 ao que parece foram avistados varios mini tornados
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tornado-sesimbra-vento-praia-tvi24--/1144902-4071.html
> 
> Por aqui tudo normal alguns aguaceiros fortes todo o dia e continua...
> ...



Oh...Lá estão eles e o "mini-tornado" (essa designação não existe!!) ainda por cima a noticia começa com uma frase mal construída: "Um mini-tornado levantou atingiu...(???)", ou levantou ou atingiu


----------



## squidward (5 Mar 2010 às 20:38)

por aqui a chuva finalmente parou e sigo com *13.9ºC*


----------



## DRC (5 Mar 2010 às 20:50)

Caiu agora mais um aguaceiro muito intenso.
No Forte da Casa registaram-se ao final da tarde bastantes inundações mas no geral de pequenas dimensões, tendo sido necessária a intervenção dos Bombeiros Voluntários da Póvoa de Santa Iria, pelo menos ouviam-se as sirenes.

Estão agora 13ºC e o céu apresenta-se muito nublado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Mar 2010 às 21:00)

Boas, tem sido uma tarde e início de noite jeitosos no que à chuva diz respeito.

Neste momento somo já 21.3 mm; 13.8ºC, 95%, 1005.7 hPa.

Noutras regiões da grande Lisboa tem chovido mais, mas de um modo geral, está a ser bem regada.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2010 às 21:37)

Levo acumulados hoje *18,2mm* a temperatura é de 13,4ºC e a humidade de 91% de momento não chove mas o melhor vem a caminho


----------



## Brunomc (5 Mar 2010 às 22:16)

> Oh...Lá estão eles e o "mini-tornado" (essa designação não existe!!) ainda por cima a noticia começa com uma frase mal construída: "Um mini-tornado levantou atingiu...(???)", ou levantou ou atingiu



Alguns videos já estão no youtube  






muito fixe  brutal


----------



## belem (5 Mar 2010 às 22:48)

Excelente apanhado desse tornado!!


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Mar 2010 às 22:51)

Incrível, grande vídeo!

Por aqui 13,3ºC (teve sempre na casa dos 13ºC, pelo que a máxima foi de 13,9ºC, a mínima de 11,4ºC), 98% de humidade, 1006 hPa, vento fraco, céu encoberto e chove fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2010 às 23:09)

13,7ºC, estagnados, 91% de humidade e vento nulo.

Uma calmaria total.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Mar 2010 às 23:21)

Extremos de hoje:
8,6ºC/13,3ºC.
Acumulados 22,6mm. Actualmente 9,1ºC, céu muito nublado, chuva fraca a moderada e humidade a 75%.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mar 2010 às 23:32)

Dia de chuva persistente...
16.5mm acumulados, dados do Lightning...
De momento, 14.1ºC, 92%HR, não chove e o vento é fraco ou nulo...

Extremos do dia:

13.1ºC
15.4ºC.


----------



## Lousano (5 Mar 2010 às 23:33)

Finalmente cessou o chuvisco e a temperatura, que já esteve nos 7,9º, aumentou para os 9,3º actuais.

O vento mantem-se fraco.

Precipitação acumulada 8,4mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2010 às 23:57)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 14.1ºC

Mín - 11.9ºC

Precipitação - 19.0 mm.

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2010 às 23:59)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Máxima:*14,5ºC (12:10)*
Mínima: *12,3ºC (7:40)*

Rajada máxima: *37,0km/h SSE* (14:50)

Precipitação Total:*19,2mm* 
Rain Rate máximo: *11,2mm/h* (17:01)


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Mar 2010 às 23:59)

Olá 

Foi um dia com uma amplitude térmica bastante fraca, os aguaceiros muito frequentes têm surgido com intensidade variada; a visibilidade é muito reduzida devido à nebulosidade muito baixa e o vento apresenta-se geralmente fraco de E/NE.

*Extremos de 05-Mar:* 

Máximos: 13.6ºC / 94% HR
mínimos: 11.7ºC / 82% HR

*Valores actuais:* 12.5ºC / 93% HR


----------



## lismen (6 Mar 2010 às 00:09)

Boa noite já existe certeza ao certo que aquela massa de nuvens passa aqui pela zona de lisboa e que pelo deslocamento tudo parece indicar isso ou não? Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado e vento fraco.

Aqui ficam os meus dados actuais:
Temperatura 13,8ºC
Humidade 90%
Vento ESE 8 KM H
pressão 1004,6MB

Boa noite a todos e ate amanha


----------



## DRC (6 Mar 2010 às 00:18)

lismen disse:


> Boa noite já existe certeza ao certo que aquela massa de nuvens passa aqui pela zona de lisboa e que pelo deslocamento tudo parece indicar isso ou não? Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado e vento fraco.:



Não me parece que tenhamos alguma coisa de interessante nas próximas horas, aquela célula vai passar 

ao largo, mas talvez apanhe de raspão alguma zona do Distrito de Lisboa. Por agora apenas nebulosidade 

baixa que vai deixando umas pingas e deverá ser assim até ao próximo aguaceiro mais intenso lá mais 

para a madrugada.


----------



## PDias (6 Mar 2010 às 00:29)

Boa noite,

por aqui choveu bem acumulando 37,8mm, há alguns aluimentos de terra, um deles a cortar a estrada com a aldeia vizinha. Agora não chove, está uma névoa no ar e  está um ambiente calmo e sereno.
Temp. minima - 10,2ºC
Temp. máxima - 12,3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mar 2010 às 00:31)

Pelo menos verificam-se (segundo o Euclid) algumas descargas não muito afastadas da costa alentejana e também pelo sotavento algarvio. 

À medida que a formação mais visível se aproxima da península de Setúbal, aparenta estar ainda em fase de enchimento, veremos...


----------



## Teles (6 Mar 2010 às 00:35)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas , de momento não chove , temperatura actual de 8,8Cº


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2010 às 00:58)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 13,4ºC.


----------



## rozzo (6 Mar 2010 às 01:36)

Parece-me ir ouvindo uns trovões distantes.. Pelo barulho parecem potentes, mas muito longe. Clarões pareceu-me ter visto um muito escondido entre as nuvens baixas.. A SW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2010 às 01:39)

O dia de ontem ficou com 24,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## Gongas (6 Mar 2010 às 02:13)

É impressionante, há 14 horas que chove quase interruptamente.


----------



## meteo (6 Mar 2010 às 02:18)

Chove forte agora por aqui.


----------



## rozzo (6 Mar 2010 às 02:25)

meteo disse:


> Chove forte agora por aqui.



Pois é, chove bastante mesmo!
A trovoada distante que ouvi durante alguns minutos é que nem sinal mais..
Foi-se à vida! 

Esperemos por outras, que o dia de hoje promete!


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2010 às 02:28)

Chove aqui com 13,2ºC, 95%HR, 1003,0hpa e a precipitação é de 1,0mm...o vento sopra moderado de SE e nem sinal de trovoada ainda


----------



## meteo (6 Mar 2010 às 02:33)

rozzo disse:


> Pois é, chove bastante mesmo!
> A trovoada distante que ouvi durante alguns minutos é que nem sinal mais..
> Foi-se à vida!
> 
> Esperemos por outras, que o dia de hoje promete!



Pois. Também me parece !

Boa noite e Até Amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2010 às 02:36)

Começa a ouvir-se trovoada forte mas bastante ao longe, algures para NO.

E começa a chover, 0,2 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2010 às 02:38)

O ruído da trovoada intensifica-se. 

A chuva vai aumentando de intensidade, com brisa de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2010 às 02:40)

Vão-se ouvindo _roncos_ por aqui, enquanto chove.

Tenho *1,0mm* acumulados. Temperatura nos 12,9ºC.


----------



## seqmad (6 Mar 2010 às 02:41)

Está aqui perto, 2º relâmpago que vi, cerca de 4km a NE - Seixal/Barreiro...


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Mar 2010 às 02:41)

Trovoada! O intervalo relampago-trovão não é muito grande. Chove moderado.


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2010 às 02:42)

Estou no Campo Grande e acabei de ouvir o 3º trovão no espaço de 10 minutos.

Parece estar a aproximar-se.


----------



## meteo (6 Mar 2010 às 02:42)

Trovoada a Sul!!


----------



## seqmad (6 Mar 2010 às 02:46)

... e vejam o SaT24, uma enorme célula que aí vem em crescimento, de Sul, direitinha aqui à Margem Sul e depois Lisboa. Ora bolas tenho q ir dormir, amanhã vou para a Estrela..


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2010 às 02:49)

Já atingi os *138,46mm/h* e levo 4,2mm acumulados.

Chove forte!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2010 às 02:50)

Aguaceiro forte com rate máximo de 134,0 mm/h que durou alguns minutos e prossegue agora menos forte.

Acumulados 7,4 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2010 às 02:55)

Vi um clarão a pouco a norte nada mais, vou com 1,4mm...agora já não quero trovoada porque vou dormir


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2010 às 03:15)

Também me vou retirar.

*6,3mm* acumulados e continua a chover moderado! 13,1ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mar 2010 às 08:27)

Bom dia!
Noite de chuva, já com 13.8mm acumulados...
Belo início de mês...
De momento não chove, a temperatura está nos 14.4ºC, 95%HR, 1003hpa, e vento fraco de leste...


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2010 às 08:59)

Bom dia!

Devido às fortes chuvas, há uma série de estradas cortadas na região do litoral centro.

Segundo a protecção civil:

Hoje, às 7:21, no distrito de Lisboa:
Estradas cortada devido a inundação EN09 - Torres Vedras / Santa Cruz ; EN09 - Olhalvo / Atalaia - Alenquer ; EN115 Alenquer/Vermelha ; EN 511 Manique/Alenquer ; EN 1-3 Vala do Carregado/Castanheira ; EN-9 - Torres Vedras / Gibraltar ; A-8 S/N Nó de Frielas ; EN-250 Ponte de Frielas ; EN-115 Estrada de Bucelas / Bemposta . A9 (CREL) N/S Km-27 (Zona Azambuja) via direita obstruida devido a deslizamento de terras; N 3-1 – Azambuja/Valada; Povoação isolada devido a inundação: Lezirão / Azambuja (6 famílias) ;


Setúbal:
Estrada cortada devido a deslizamento de terras : EN379 – Figueirinha / Setúbal.
Estradas cortada devido a inundação : EN252 - zona industrial de Palmela ; EN379/2- Lagoinha / Palmela.

Leiria:
Estrada cortada devido a inundação : EN8 – Bombarral

Santarém:
EN 365 – Reguengo do Alviela;
EN 365 – Quinta da Broa / Ponte do Almonda;
EM 1456-Benavente / Recta do Cabo;
EN 114-2- Setil / Reguengo;
EN 3-2 Ponte Reguengo/Valada;
Submersão do Cais de Tancos ;
Povoações isoladas: Reguengos do Alviela.
Inundação da parte baixa da Vila de Constância (Parque de estacionamento)


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mar 2010 às 09:03)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Devido às fortes chuvas, há uma série de estradas cortadas na região do litoral centro.
> 
> ...



Estas células, em caminho para Norte vão dar mais problemas...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2010 às 10:20)

Por aqui caíram entre as 2h e as 7h30 exactamente 15.0 mm   foi uma noite animada.

Neste momento céu ameaçador, mas nada de chuva, tou com 13.8ºC.


----------



## PDias (6 Mar 2010 às 11:01)

Bom dia,

a noite de hoje foi de muita chuva, desde as 00.00H já acumulei 23,1mm (ontem o acumulado foi de 37,8 mm), estão 9,0ºC e a pressão encontra-se nos 1003 mb, vento fraco a moderado de NE. Houve vários aluimentos de terra por estes lados, logo à frente de casa tenho um, é só lama.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mar 2010 às 11:03)

Bom dia 

Manhã calma com céu muito nublado por Nimbostratus com base baixa a roçar os cerca de 300m, mas com ocasionais abertas.
De momento sem precipitação e o vento desloca-de fraco de SE. 
A temperatura mínima da madrugada não desceu além dos *12.4ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 13.8ºC / 91% HR


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2010 às 11:32)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal de manha não tem chovido mas eram 5:34 caiu uma fortíssimo aguaceiro com uma força de 106,6mm/h acordei com o barulho da chuva a cair nessa altura a rajada máxima foi de 48,3km/h de S...a precipitação acumulada desde as0h é de 6,6mm e a temperatura mínima foi de 12,9ºC...

Agora céu muito nublado o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura é de 14,8ºc com uma pressão de 1004,2hpa

Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Jodamensil (6 Mar 2010 às 11:39)

Boas pessoal.
Um dia calmo é o que neste momento aparenta. Mas para os lados da arroja mais ou menos o céu está preto mesmo 
André como está ai?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2010 às 12:22)

Esta madrugada houve vários aguaceiros, com um rate máximo de 134,0 mm/h e alguma trovoada.

Acumulados 20,2 mm até ao momento e estão 13,4 ºC, vento fraco de NNE, em média.


----------



## rozzo (6 Mar 2010 às 12:34)

Não sei se mais vizinhos da zona de Oeiras acordaram com a "bomba" às 5:30 aproximadamente? 

Grande estoiro, deve ter caído mesmo a poucos metros da minha casa, que até saltei da cama em sobressalto!


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2010 às 13:58)

Uma imagem dos céus de Setúbal:


----------



## squidward (6 Mar 2010 às 14:00)

por volta das 4h da manhã caiu um diluvio por aqui  o barulho da chuva pareciam baldes a deitar agua 

Ceu nublado e *13.2ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (6 Mar 2010 às 14:01)

> Uma imagem dos céus de Setúbal:



excelente imagem Miguel


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2010 às 14:11)

De momento sigo já com 17,4ºC!

Humidade nos 80% e pressão a 1004 hPa.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2010 às 14:12)

Brunomc disse:


> excelente imagem Miguel



Obrigado 

Esta é mais recente:





Dados actuais:
17,4ºC
70%HR
1004,1hpa
6,6mm
vento fraco
sol


----------



## F_R (6 Mar 2010 às 14:21)

Dia desagradável em Abrantes devido ao vento
O céu está nublado mas não chove.
Estão 9.3ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2010 às 15:07)

Céu limpo a oeste e trovoada a Este dia típico de Primavera


----------



## rozzo (6 Mar 2010 às 15:20)

Pois Miguel, essa linha forte está aí quase parada!
Onde estiver deve acumular forte e feio!


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2010 às 15:33)

rozzo disse:


> Pois Miguel, essa linha forte está aí quase parada!
> Onde estiver deve acumular forte e feio!



Sim aquela linha activa vem de Sul mas não sobe muito mais do que aqui de Setúbal, ali a Este e SE de mim está sempre a formar novas células pegadas umas as outras, é pena não ser final de tarde inicio de noite teria uma bom festival de luz apesar de estarem um pouco distantes...

16,7ºC
75%HR
1004,6hpa
ponto de orvalho 12º
vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mar 2010 às 15:48)

olá boa tarde 
_...da Biblio.Mun.Loures.
_
Bem *miguel*, é só um privilégio de alguns poder assistir a linhas dessas, mas quando é que passará a próxima por aqui?! 
As fotos estão fabulosas e mostram o encanto que os eventos deste tipo nos proporcionam. 

Lá fora devem estar uns *16ºC*, o céu apresenta muitas nuvens do tipo Cumulus congestus e fractus, algumas e boas abertas oferecem uma tarde mais soalheira a quem já se fartou de tanta chuva e vento a soprar fraco de SW.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2010 às 15:56)

Por aqui o céu está sob a forma de um encanto


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2010 às 16:32)

Continua a festa a Este

15,8ºC
81%HR
1005,3hpa
vento fraco de SW


----------



## DRC (6 Mar 2010 às 16:41)

Boas.
Por aqui o céu está muito nublado a Sul e a Sudeste.
Não chove aqui mas vêm-se umas boas "cortinas" sobre o Tejo.
A ver se cá chega.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mar 2010 às 17:11)

DRC disse:


> Não chove aqui mas vêm-se umas boas "cortinas" sobre o Tejo.



E passa tudo ali ao lado, eis-me no buraco!


----------



## DRC (6 Mar 2010 às 17:17)

Já pingou por aqui.

O céu está mesmo muito escuro para Este, deve chover bem por Vila Franca.

Pelo contrário para Oeste o céu está pouco nublado, mostrando um final da 

tarde agradável pela capital.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Mar 2010 às 18:04)

Extremos de hoje:
7,9ºC/15,8ºC.
Actualmente 13,4ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mar 2010 às 19:40)

boa noite 

Início de noite calmo com vento fraco de sul, o céu não parece estar totalmente encoberto, nuvens altas e médias preenchem-no contudo não aparentam ser ameaçadoras.

A temperatura máxima atingida foi de *16.1ºC*. 

*Valores actuais:* 12.9ºC / 86% HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Mar 2010 às 19:50)

Boa Noite

Mais um belo dia que esteve hoje por aqui, com aguaceiros por vezes bem fortes até ao meio da tarde, o acumulado desde ontém vai em 28.1mm.


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Mar 2010 às 21:44)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 14.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2010 às 23:09)

Temperatura máxima de *18,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,7ºC, completamente estagnados, como tem sido habitual nas últimas noites.

Humidade nos 89%, pressão a 1009 hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2010 às 23:18)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Máxima:*17,6ºC (13:57)*
Mínima:*12,9ºC (00:49)*

Rajada máxima:*48,3km/h SW* (05:31)

Precipitação total: *8,0mm*
Rain rate máximo: *106,6mm/h* (05:34) 

Agora sigo com:
13,3ºC
93%HR
1009,3hpa
e vento fraco 3km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2010 às 23:55)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 15.3ºC

Mín - 12.6ºC

Precipitação - 15.4 mm.

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos, trovoada e vento moderado.


----------



## Lousano (7 Mar 2010 às 00:02)

Boa noite.

Dia sem história, de céu muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.

Máxima: 12,9º

Mínima: 9,1º


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Mar 2010 às 00:04)

Olá 

Muito nevoeiro por aqui, visibilidade que a + ou – 100m é nula, vento fraco de N/NE e uma temperatura relativamente amena.

*Extremos de 06-Mar:*

Máximos: 16.1ºC / 94% HR
mínimos: 12.4ºC / 73% HR

*Valores actuais:* 12.7ºC / 90% HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mar 2010 às 01:23)

O dia de ontem ficou com 20,4 mm.

---

O dia de hoje, 7 de Março, *tem já 2,0 mm* nesta primeira hora e 23 minutos.

E ainda muito falta acumular.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2010 às 01:59)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Temperatura de 13,2ºC, actualmente.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2010 às 03:32)

Despeço-me com 12,4ºC e céu a limpar.

Humidade nos 89% e vento nulo.


----------



## iceworld (7 Mar 2010 às 11:26)

Céu nublado e 11º.


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2010 às 11:33)

Boas

Aqui por Linda-a-Velha tem sido uma manhã com sol e algumas nuvens segundo o meteoOeiras por aqui estão 17.9ºC

Daqui umas horas vou ter uma longa viagem para Bragança, onde vou passar mais umas semanas naquela que é a cidade com melhor clima de Portugal


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2010 às 11:48)

Boas

Choveu ao inicio da madrugada acumulou 1,2mm e desde ai até agora acumulei mais 0,4mm que dá um total de 1,6mm até ao momento  

A mínima foi de 11,1ºC (5:43)

Agora sigo com:
15,3ºC
83%HR
1011,8hpa
1,6mm
vento fraco quase nulo


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2010 às 11:53)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *12,2ºC*. Por agora sigo já com 17,3ºC.

Humidade nos 73% e pressão a 1011 hPa. Vento moderado de Oeste, nos 17,6 km/h.

Céu muito nublado. Ainda assim, o Sol consegue espreitar, esporadicamente.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Mar 2010 às 11:55)

Bom dia!

Sigo com 17.3ºC e com céu parcialmente nublado.
A mínima de hoje foi de 12.7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2010 às 12:49)

Por aqui caiu alguma coisa ao longo da madrugada e manhã, já acumulei 1.4 mm.

Estou com 15.2ºC e de momento não chove.


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Mar 2010 às 16:07)

Sigo com 17,6ºC, após uma máxima de 17,9ºC.

64% de humidade, 1013 hPa, vento moderado e céu com períodos de muito nublado.

Mínima de 13,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2010 às 16:12)

Aqui a máxima foi de *17,3ºC*

Agora sigo com 16,4ºC, 70%HR, 1011,6hpa, 1,6mm e vento fraco de W/NW


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2010 às 16:25)

Máxima de *17,9ºC*.

De momento 16,0ºC e céu _quase_ encoberto.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Mar 2010 às 17:52)

Extremos de hoje:
8,9ºC/16,5ºC.
Actualmente 14,2ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado e humidade a 85%.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Mar 2010 às 18:51)

Boa tarde 

Um dia típico de uma fase de transição para a estação que se avizinha, com algum sol e temperaturas agradáveis.

A precipitação apesar de fraca apenas se verificou pela madrugada, o vento tem permanecido fraco que de momento se desloca de Oeste e a temperatura máxima esteve nos *17.5ºC* contra os *11.2ºC* de mínima até agora.

O céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado por Altocumulus e alguns Statocumulus castellanus sobretudo a SE, contudo com boas abertas.

*Valores actuais:* 13.8ºC / 72% HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mar 2010 às 19:07)

Máxima de 18,6 ºC por Moscavide.

Acumulados 2,4 mm apenas durante a madrugada.

---

A tarde foi passada na Benedita, concelho de Alcobaça e relativamente perto de Rio Maior, onde caíram alguns aguaceiros geralmente fracos e 2 moderados, mas de muito curta duração.

A temperatura nunca passou dos 15,5 ºC durante todo o dia por lá.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Mar 2010 às 19:15)

E eis que chove por aqui! 

*Valores actuais:* 13.8ºC / 75% HR


----------



## Teles (7 Mar 2010 às 19:42)

Boas , por aqui vai chuviscando 0,5 mm até ao momento , temperatura actual de 13,2Cº


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Mar 2010 às 20:01)

Boas!

A máxima de hoje foi de *18.0ºC*

Agora sigo com 13.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2010 às 21:38)

Temperatura nos 12,7ºC, e humidade a 82%.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NNO (338º).


----------



## DRC (7 Mar 2010 às 22:11)

Boas.

Por aqui pela Póvoa de Santa Iria estão agora 12,2ºC e o céu apresenta-se 

pouco nublado.

Choveu cerca das 19h30 / 20h00 tendo acumulado 0,5 mm.


*______________________________________________*

*Precipitação desde dia 1 de Janeiro de 2010: 371,9 mm*
*Temperatura mais baixa registada até agora: 2,4ºC
Temperatura mais alta registada até agora: 19,5ºC*


----------



## F_R (7 Mar 2010 às 22:29)

11.4ºC em Abrantes

A máxima foi de 14.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2010 às 22:57)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 15.9ºC

Mín - 11.9ºC

Precipitação - 1.8 mm.

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2010 às 23:17)

Extremos aqui:

Min:11,1ºC
Máx:17,3ºC

Raj. máx: 30,6km/h

Precipitação: 1,6mm


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mar 2010 às 00:15)

olá 

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco de Oeste e sem precipitação desde há várias horas.
*
Extremos de 07-Mar:*

Máximos. 17.5ºC / 92% HR
mínimos: 11.2ºC / 55% HR

*Valores actuais:* 12.6ºC / 82% HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2010 às 00:30)

Extremos de ontem:

10,9 ºC / 18,6 ºC

2,4 mm

---

Dia de céu predominantemente muito nublado.


----------



## meteo (8 Mar 2010 às 00:42)

HOje ao fim da tarde choveu forte durante bons momentos. E amanha ao fim da tarde e noite vai chover imenso. Mas Terça vem ai o sol,e para ficar,assim parece. 
E ainda bem,que venha a Primavera com Sol,que já foi demasiada chuva neste Inverno.O que é bom,em demasia,também farta...Impressionante... 
Sol,não tenhas medo de nós,e vem ter connosco


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2010 às 00:48)

À tarde, a visibilidade era tanta, que parecia ser possível ir facilmente a nado do cabo Carvoeiro às Berlengas. 






Ao contrário da cor castanha, que apresentam no verão e no Outono, agora as Berlengas, vestem-se de um verde tão forte que é bem visível do Continente. 
---------------

Já em Odivelas, sigo com vento moderado e 12,3ºC.
Humidade nos 88%.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2010 às 01:16)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 12,5ºC, estagnados.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Mar 2010 às 09:11)

Bom Dia amigos

A Minima de hoje foi de 10.2ºC, por agora estão 12.1ºC e o céu está nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## vitamos (8 Mar 2010 às 09:22)

Bom dia!

Manhã fria com 6ºC, céu muito nublado e chuvisco. O vento sopra moderado com rajadas.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2010 às 11:39)

Bom dia!

Por aqui começou agora a pingar.
A tarde promete muita chuva para esta região...


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Mar 2010 às 11:52)

bom dia em Almada começou agora a chuviscar. O céu está muito nublado mas não há vento.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2010 às 12:02)

Bom dia!

Noite igual a tantas outras, com mínima de *11,9ºC* e céu muito nublado/encoberto.

De momento, chove fraco, com 13,8ºC.

Vento nulo, e ainda 0mm de precipitação acumulada.

Humidade nos 84%.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Mar 2010 às 12:07)

Bom dia!

A mínima de hoje foi de 12.1ºC

Por agora sigo com 14.6ºC e chove fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2010 às 12:12)

Por aqui começa a pingar mas ainda nada de mais, 0.2 mm.

Estou com 12.8ºC e vento fraco de Sul.

Vem aí uma tarde bem molhada para todo o centro sul e sul.


----------



## Lightning (8 Mar 2010 às 12:18)

Também aqui já chove. Vento fraco a nulo.

14,3ºC e 97% HR.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2010 às 12:18)

Ambiente húmido, com 88 % de humidade relativa, com 0,2 mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mar 2010 às 12:22)

Boa tarde 

Céu muito nublado, até há pouco a precipitação não se verificava, desde aí tem surgido com intensidade fraca. O vento geralmente fraco desloca-se de SE.
A temperatura mínima da madrugada esteve nos *11.1ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 13.3ºC / 81% HR


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2010 às 12:36)

Acumulei agora o 1ºmm do dia.

Entretanto a humidade já vai nos 88%. Mais um bocadinho e o pluviometro deixa de transmitir dados. Tenho de tratar desse problema... 

Chuva e 13,5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2010 às 12:59)

Com vento nulo, chove agora moderadamente.

*2,1mm* acumulados e humidade nos 85%.

13,7ºC de temperatura e pressão a descer, nos 1009 hPa.


----------



## ct5iul (8 Mar 2010 às 13:11)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 13.3ºC 13:00
Pressão: 1009.2Hpa 13:00
Intensidade do Vento: 2.8 km/h 13:00
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:SE
Temperatura do vento: 13.3ºC 13:00
Humidade Relativa:87% 13:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 1.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 1.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 13:00
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento chuva fraca ceu muito nublado e vento fraco a pressao tem estado a cair nas ultimas 2 horas caiu -2.1hpa

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

RADIOAMADORES
http://sites.google.com/site/susfproteccaocivil/anarprociv


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2010 às 13:29)

Boas

Aqui chove moderado desde o meio dia e acumulei até agora 2,2mm

Temperatura de 13,0ºC e humidade de 91%

PS: Vi eu o tempo na televisão esta manha em que a jornalista dizia "boas noticias para hoje, não se espera chuva" e um mapa só com céu nublado de norte a sul  volto a dizer uma coisa que disse a muito, quem visita o fórum deve acreditar mais nas previsões aqui deixadas por alguns do que as dadas pela TV que me metem nojo todos os dias...


----------



## Lousano (8 Mar 2010 às 13:40)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui está um dia de  , com 7,5º neste momento.

A máxima deverá ser os 10,5º registados pelas 00H00.


----------



## squidward (8 Mar 2010 às 14:36)

por aqui chove há bastantes horas já.
sigo com *10.8ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (8 Mar 2010 às 14:40)

Aqui chove sem parar desde as 12:10. Acumulados 4,6 mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Mar 2010 às 15:03)

Por aqui já chove desde o meio-dia e meia, mas sempre de forma fraca.


----------



## Teles (8 Mar 2010 às 15:03)

Boas por aqui vai chovendo , de salientar  a rápida descida de temperatura que desceu subitamente desde as 13 horas de 13,5Cº para 8,5C0 até ao momento


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2010 às 17:34)

Por aqui já vou com 8.4 mm.

Estou com 12.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## zejorge (8 Mar 2010 às 17:50)

Boa tarde (???)

Manhã cinzenta, tarde de inverno, sigo com

Temperatura - 6,7º
Humidade - 89%
Pressão - 1005 hpa
Pluviosidade - 3,2 mm


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2010 às 18:08)

Não para de chover nem um segundo desde o meio dia e tenho acumulados até este momento *11,4mm* 

temperatura de 12,3ºC Só vai descer bem de madrugada


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2010 às 18:08)

Muita chuva aqui...

A temperatura começou agora a sua descida.
Passou de 12ºC para os actuais 10,7ºC em minutos.

A descida continua.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Mar 2010 às 18:08)

Na Moita já sigo com 17 mm. É sempre a


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2010 às 18:12)

Mais um dia bastante chuvoso, como a maioria dos dias deste ano até agora, ao que parece.

Acumulados 18,2 mm e a chuva continua moderada a forte, por vezes.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Mar 2010 às 18:22)

HotSpot disse:


> Na Moita já sigo com 17 mm. É sempre a



15 minutos depois sigo já com 21,0 mm acumulados...


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2010 às 18:24)

Tem estado a cair mais forte nos últimos minutos e acumulo agora 14,2mm  e cai sem parar a 6horas e meia


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mar 2010 às 18:29)

Nos ultimos 20 minutos tem estado a cair de forma mais forte e a Moita já vai com 21.6mm.
Sigo com 13.0ºC.
O rain/rate anda sempre pelos 10;20mm/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2010 às 18:31)

A temperatura actual é a mínima, sucessivamente batida, estando nos 11,1 ºC neste momento.

E já com 19,6 mm acumulados.


----------



## iceworld (8 Mar 2010 às 18:36)

Dia frio e de céu nublado.
Desde as 16h30 que chove com a temperatura a cair. Agora 7º.
Não esperava um dia tão frio.

edit: kaparoger como estão as coisas ai por cima? Já me lembrei de ir ai dar uma volta. Que temperatura tens?


----------



## F_R (8 Mar 2010 às 18:50)

Bem parece que não para mesmo de chover.
Desde meio da manhã que chove.
Quase sempre fraco

Segundo o IM às 17 horas estavam 7.6ºC tendo já acumulado perto de 10mm

Em Abrantes o meteoabrantes marca 5.4ºC


----------



## squidward (8 Mar 2010 às 18:51)

por aqui não pára de chover (de forma fraca), praticamente foi o dia todo marcado pela precipitação continua.

Está frio, sigo com  *7.5ºC*


----------



## Kaparoger (8 Mar 2010 às 19:03)

iceworld disse:


> Dia frio e de céu nublado.
> Desde as 16h30 que chove com a temperatura a cair. Agora 7º.
> Não esperava um dia tão frio.
> 
> edit: kaparoger como estão as coisas ai por cima? Já me lembrei de ir ai dar uma volta. Que temperatura tens?





Boas amigo,


Por aqui estao 4º e agora chove com alguma intensidade, vamos ver o que a noite reserva!!


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2010 às 19:08)

Em Coimbra o Vitamos relata agora chuva forte e temperatura na casa dos 5ºC.

---------------

Aqui em Odivelas acabou de cair um período de chuva forte.
A temperatura estagnou nos 9,2ºC.


----------



## iceworld (8 Mar 2010 às 19:10)

AnDré disse:


> Em Coimbra o Vitamos relata agora chuva forte e temperatura na casa dos 5ºC.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> ...



Pois, por esta é que eu não esperava. 
Kaparoger ao mínimo sinal de algo sólido apita que em 15min estou ai!!


----------



## PDias (8 Mar 2010 às 19:11)

Boa tarde,

por aqui está frio, 5,6ºC actuais, têm chovido fraco a moderado tendo acumulado 12,3mm, o vento está moderado 25,6km/h de NE, pressão nos 1001,9mb.

Até logo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2010 às 19:16)

E continua a chover, mas sem frio destacável. De momento, 10,2 ºC.

O vento sopra fraco de NNE (direcção média) e estão acumulados 20,2 mm.

Esta noite entrará o grosso do frio.


----------



## Aspvl (8 Mar 2010 às 19:20)

Boa noite,

Pressão actual:999.3 hPa
Humaidade relativa: 89%
Temperatura actual: 11.3ºC

Chove moderado.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Mar 2010 às 19:21)

Olá

A mínima tem sido sucessivamente batida e é agora de 11.1ºC que é também o valor actual de temperatura.

Por agora chove fraco.


----------



## Kaparoger (8 Mar 2010 às 19:25)

iceworld disse:


> Pois, por esta é que eu não esperava.
> Kaparoger ao mínimo sinal de algo sólido apita que em 15min estou ai!!





Ok eu digo , penso que a noite pode trazer qualquer coisa.
vamos ver!!


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2010 às 19:27)

Impressionantes as variações de temperatura, actualmente, senão vejamos:

Oeiras: 13,8ºC
Barcarena: 13,3ºC
*Mira-Sintra: 13,3ºC*
Queluz: 10,9ºC
Cais do Sodré: 10,8ºC
Amadora: 10,7ºC
Moscavide: 10,0ºC
Loures: 9,6ºC
Portela: 8,9ºC
Bucelas: 8,8ºC
Torres Vedras (Silveira): 8,0ºC

---

A temperatura vai subindo por aqui. Até pensei que o sensor tivesse avariado de novo.

Humidade nos 92% e pressão a 1002 hPa.

*15,7mm* acumulados desde as 00h.


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2010 às 19:56)

Precipitação acumulada aqui de *17,0mm* contava com uns 20mm por isso está dentro do que esperava  

12,1ºC, 96%HR, 1002,3hpa e vento fraco

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Lousano (8 Mar 2010 às 19:56)

Por aqui chuva fraca/moderada e 4,6º.

Precip acumulada - 8,9mm.

Com esta temperatura deve estar a nevar a partir dos 900 mt.


----------



## Aspvl (8 Mar 2010 às 19:59)

Temperatura actual:9.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2010 às 20:10)

Finalmente a temperatura já começa a descer. 11,4ºC neste momento.

Humidade a 88% e vento fraco de NNE (22º).

*16,8mm* acumulados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2010 às 20:21)

Por aqui 8,7 ºC e sem chuva.

O vento sopra fraco de NNE.


----------



## squidward (8 Mar 2010 às 20:30)

aqui continua a chover e com *7.2ºC* (já esteve 7.0ºC)


----------



## PDias (8 Mar 2010 às 20:31)

Por aqui deixou de chover mas continua muito nublado, a temperatura estagnou nos 5,5ºC, o vento é que aumentou de intensidade de NE tendo já havido uma rajada de 54 km/h, a precipitação ficou-se pelos 13,2mm até agora e a pressão começou a subir estando agora nos 1002,4mb. 
A sensação de frio com o vento lá fora é grande.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2010 às 20:35)

Abrupta descida de *-2,9ºC/h*!

10,2ºC e 89% de humidade.

*17,9mm* acumulados.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2010 às 20:46)

Gilmet disse:


> Abrupta descida de *-2,9ºC/h*!
> 
> 10,2ºC e 89% de humidade.
> 
> *17,9mm* acumulados.



Aqui também desce bem, vou já com 8.0ºC e 13.8 mm


----------



## thunderboy (8 Mar 2010 às 21:01)

Boa noite
Por aqui vou com 12.0mm acumulados.
A temperatura encontra-se em queda muito ligeira estando nos 5.8ºC, que é a mínima do dia até agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2010 às 21:08)

Ficou nos 20,8 mm por agora, com 8,4 ºC e vento a soprar já moderado de NE.


----------



## rozzo (8 Mar 2010 às 21:37)

Um pouco inesperados os aguaceiros fortíssimos que de repente estão a cair aqui por Oeiras!

Pensava que já ia parar a chuva depois da entrada do frio, afinal vêm estes aguaceiros fortíssimos já com os actuais 8.7º.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2010 às 21:37)

*20,0mm*. E vai chovendo.

8,3ºC e humidade nos 89%.

O vento aumentou consideravelmente, estando agora nos 22,7 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Mar 2010 às 21:40)

Uma noite bastante fria para o costume, e bem regada.

Estou com 24.3 mm acumulados desde as 00h. Já ultrapassei os 60 mm este mês. Sigo com 7.8ºC, 1005 hPa, vento moderado de 20 km/h ENE


----------



## Aspvl (8 Mar 2010 às 21:59)

Boa noite,

Temperatura actual:8.2ºC
Humidade relativa:89%
Pressão atmosférica:1000.8 hPa
Mínima até agora:8.1ºC

Chove moderado.


----------



## fsl (8 Mar 2010 às 22:22)

*Em Oeiras, na ultima hora, tem chovido com grande intensidade, e continua a cair forte...

Condições actuais (actualizado a 08-03-10  22:16) 
Temperatura:  8.5°C  
Humidade: 95%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 7.7°C  
Vento: 1.6 km/hr NE 
Pressão: 1004.3 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 21.6 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 72.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  323.4mm 
Wind chill:  8.1°C  
Indíce THW:   8.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  8.7°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  8.4°C às  22:07  14.3°C às 20:01 
Humidade:  86%  às   0:02  98%  às  21:19 
Ponto de Orvalho:  7.8°C às  21:08  13.3°C às  19:14 
Pressão:  1001.3hPa  às  18:36  1013.1hPa  às   0:24 
Precipitação mais intensa:   77.8mm/hr  às  21:16 
Maior Rajada Vento:   29.0 km/hr  às  20:57 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  6.7°C às  21:07  
Maior Indíce Calor   14.4°C às  19:41 

*


----------



## meteo (8 Mar 2010 às 22:26)

Foi lindo jantar numa esplanada fechada,com a chuva forte a bater na cobertura o tempo todo.Parecia o fim do mundo. Tarde e noite muito chuvosos,mas soube bem.
E Oeiras vai já nos *21,6 mm*
Aqui em Paço de Arcos está a chover forte há 1 hora com pouquissimos intervalos.Impressionante!!


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2010 às 22:32)

Boas

Aqui vai chovendo e registo até agora *19,4mm*  é a chuva a fazer a despedida por uns tempos se calhar largos... a temperatura é de 7,7ºC


----------



## fsl (8 Mar 2010 às 22:34)

*Em Oeiras continua a chover...

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 08-03-10 22:31) 
Temperatura: 8.4°C Wind chill: 7.6°C Humidade: 96%  Ponto Condensação: 7.8°C  
Pressão: 1004.5 hPa Vento: 9.7 km/hr  NE  Precipitação: 6.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 23.0 mm 

*


----------



## F_R (8 Mar 2010 às 22:36)

Vai continuando a chover fraco.


----------



## fsl (8 Mar 2010 às 22:49)

*Em Oeiras , a chuva, practicamente, parou.

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 08-03-10 22:46) 
Temperatura: 8.4°C Wind chill: 6.8°C Humidade: 96%  Ponto Condensação: 7.8°C  
Pressão: 1004.3 hPa Vento: 8.0 km/hr  NE  Precipitação: 1.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 23.6 mm 

*


----------



## rbsmr (8 Mar 2010 às 22:59)

Sacavém:
Chuva forte
Temp: 8ºC
Pressão: 1005 hpa


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2010 às 23:10)

Continua a chover de forma moderada e acumulei até agora *21,2mm* e a temperatura desceu para os 7,2ºC

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2010 às 23:11)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 7,9 °C
Ponto de orvalho: 7,0 °C  
Humidade: 94 %
Velocidade média do vento: 11 km/h   
Direcção: ENE
Pressão: 1005,7 hPa 
Precipitação: 25,0 mm    
Nebulosidade: 8/8 Cumulus


----------



## ct5iul (8 Mar 2010 às 23:17)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 6.8ºC 23:10
Pressão: 1004.4Hpa 23:10
Intensidade do Vento: 15.8 km/h 23:10
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:NE
Temperatura do vento: 0.9ºC 23:10
Humidade Relativa:89% 23:10
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 2.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 20.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:10
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

RADIOAMADORES
http://sites.google.com/site/radioamadoresprotecaocivil/


----------



## squidward (8 Mar 2010 às 23:17)

chuva e *6.3ºC*


----------



## fsl (8 Mar 2010 às 23:21)

*Em Oeiras a TEMP caiu 5ºs numa hora, entre as 20:00 e as 21:00.
Depois de um intervalo pequeno, a chuva voltou e agora cai forte...*


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2010 às 23:23)

Têm estado a suceder periodos de chuva pontualmente fortes.

Agora está a cair um muito intenso.

A temperatura está nos 6,3ºC.

O vento a aumentar de intensidade. Moderado de NE.


----------



## meteo (8 Mar 2010 às 23:33)

E chove forte outra vez! Oeiras vai nos *27,2 mm*
Será que chega aos 30mm?

Temperatura de 8,1 ºC


----------



## rozzo (8 Mar 2010 às 23:34)

Fantástico!

No satélite parece inofensivo, nas previsões do modelo apenas dava mais 1 ou 2mm até ao início da madrugada. 
Mas..

Chove e chove.. E chove!
Sempre moderado pelo menos, e várias vezes bastante forte.

Precipitação mesmo "generosa" bem acima do esperado por aqui! Abriram a torneira! 

---

Isto na verdade parece-me que seja a oclusão do sistema?! Inicialmente a chuva forte foi associada à frente que passou no sentido WE, mas agora esta linha passa a mover-se para Sul, empurrada pelo ar frio vindo de NE, e a chuva persiste!


----------



## meteo (8 Mar 2010 às 23:36)

rozzo disse:


> Fantástico!
> 
> No satélite parece inofensivo, nas previsões do modelo apenas dava mais 1 ou 2mm até ao início da madrugada.
> Mas..
> ...



E aqui até costuma ser dos sitios com menos precipitação na Grande LIsboa.Pelo menos tem-no sido nos ultimos tempos.E hoje tudo passa aqui.
Está lindo de se ver.

PS-Há 10 min a chover moderado/forte. Impressionante!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2010 às 23:45)

Já vou com 6.3ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Mar 2010 às 23:47)

Tem chovido aqui com bastante intensidade o dia todo. 

Sigo com 7ºC, 93% de humidade, 1006 hPa, vento moderado e céu encoberto.


----------



## granizus (8 Mar 2010 às 23:50)

meteo disse:


> E aqui até costuma ser dos sitios com menos precipitação na Grande LIsboa.Pelo menos tem-no sido nos ultimos tempos.E hoje tudo passa aqui.
> Está lindo de se ver.
> 
> PS-Há 10 min a chover moderado/forte. Impressionante!



Boas,
É de facto impressionante a chuva esta noite. A ver se ainda esta semana posto aqui um vídeo da tempestade do outro fds, gravado na praia de carcavelos na capricciosa, com as ondas a rebentarem nos vidros


----------



## lismen (8 Mar 2010 às 23:54)

Boa noite sigo por Lisboa com céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros pontualmente fortes a temperatura essa tem descido e bem com este vento agora de Este. Vamos aos dados:

*Temperatura 5,8ºC
Humidade 92%
Pressão 1006
Vento ENE 14km h
Chuva:28mm*

Abraço e ate amanha


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Mar 2010 às 00:01)

Incrível, por 0.6 mm não cheguei aos 30 mm acumulados hoje.

29.4 mm acumulados. 

Neste momento sigo com 7.2ºC e a descer, vento moderado, 1006.7, 0 mm


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Máxima:*14,3ºC (10:30)*
Mínima: *6,3ºC (23:59)* 

Rajada máxima: *32,2km/h W*

Precipitação total:*21,4mm* 
Rain rate máximo: *26,0mm/h* (18:36)

Agora sigo com:
6,3ºC
94%HR
1005,6hpa
e vento fraco média nos últimos dois minutos de 13,5km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13.3ºC

Mín - 6.1ºC

Precipitação - 16.6 mm.

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado.


----------



## PDias (9 Mar 2010 às 00:03)

Boa noite,

por aqui estão 3,9ºC, vai chovendo fraco a moderado (acumulei 19,5mm), e vêm tocada a vento de NE moderado, lá fora a sensação de frio é um bocado desconfortável.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de hoje:

6,9 ºC / 14,6 ºC

28,0 mm


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2010 às 00:07)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, continua a chover com *6,1ºC*. Grande descida de temperatura!


----------



## meteo (9 Mar 2010 às 00:07)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Incrível, por 0.6 mm não cheguei aos 30 mm acumulados hoje.
> 
> 29.4 mm acumulados.
> 
> Neste momento sigo com 7.2ºC e a descer, vento moderado, 1006.7, 0 mm



Em Oeiras a quantidade de precipitação deve ter estado nos 30 mm. E este mês já vai nos 80,2 mm.Já ultrapassou a média de precipitação de Março em Lisboa. Precipitação do ano até agora-330,8 mm 
E agora parece que já está a acalmar!


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2010 às 00:22)

A descida não pára!

*5,7ºC* 

1,0mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2010 às 00:24)

*6,1ºC* e a precipitação continua e este novo dia já leva 0,6mm  amanha vamos acordar com sol e muito frio


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2010 às 00:24)

Gilmet disse:


> A descida não pára!
> 
> *5,7ºC*
> 
> 1,0mm acumulados.



Pois é, pois é.

Já vou com 5.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2010 às 00:47)

meteo disse:


> Em Oeiras a quantidade de precipitação deve ter estado nos 30 mm. Precipitação do ano até agora-330,8 mm



Por Moscavide, 425,0 mm desde dia 01/01/2010.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2010 às 00:50)

Um mês de Março a contrariar as estatísticas.
O Geofísico em Lisboa, vai já com 106,4mm acumulados este mês. 

Na normal 1971-2000, o valor médio para este mês é de 51,2mm, embora na normal 1961-1990 fosse 69mm.


----------



## meteo (9 Mar 2010 às 00:53)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Por Moscavide, 425,0 mm desde dia 01/01/2010.



Oeiras quase nunca chega aos valores de precipitação de outros locais aqui perto.Hoje foi uma das excepções.
Para Oeiras foi bem bom.Principalmente Março,entrou a todo o gás.

O freemeteo dá minima de 4º esta madrugada para LIsboa e chuva ou saraiva fraca.
Oeiras,vai nos *6,7ºC*

Boa noite!


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Mar 2010 às 01:29)

*Boa noite* 

Ela continua a cair apesar da sua intensidade ser fraca, o vento bem frio e desagradável desloca-se moderado de NE e o windchill mostra-se um pouco agressivo o qual está a provocar ainda uma descida da temperatura mínima. 

*Extremos de 08-Mar:*

Máximos: 13.7ºC / 92% HR
mínimos: 6.1ºC / 74% HR

*Valores actuais:* *5.5ºC* / 86% HR


----------



## cactus (9 Mar 2010 às 02:01)

Boas aqui nao para de chuver 5.9ºC , sensação termica bastante desconfortavel..


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2010 às 06:48)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e *4,0ºC*. Gostava que ainda descesse aos 3ºC.

Humidade nos 84% e vento fraco a moderado de ENE (68º), a impedir uma descida mais acentuada da temperatura.

Pressão nos 1010 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mar 2010 às 08:31)

Mínima de *3,8ºC*

Com o vento que sopra está uma sensação de frio desagradável.


----------



## vitamos (9 Mar 2010 às 09:06)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu limpo e vento fraco. 6ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mar 2010 às 09:17)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 2.6ºC, por agora estão 6.6ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## stormy (9 Mar 2010 às 10:22)

boas
na encarnação norte, 4.6º de minima esta madrugada e 5.8º ás 8.10h.
pela manhã o céu estava limpo e o vento sopreva moderado de NNE


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2010 às 10:41)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 5,3 ºC numa noite de céu finalmente pouco nublado e vento moderado de NNE.

De momento com 8,4 ºC e apenas 65 % de humidade relativa.

O sol brilha como já há muito desejava, depois de tantas semanas consecutivas de chuva.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Mar 2010 às 10:59)

Até ao momento os extremos do dia por Tomar são os seguintes :

11.2 ºC (10:56)
-0.4 ºC (07:00)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mar 2010 às 11:23)

O acumulado de percipitação de ontém por aqui foi de 14.6mm


----------



## F_R (9 Mar 2010 às 12:02)

Céu completamente limpo em Santarém

Há muito tempo que não se via isto assim


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2010 às 12:13)

Tá fresquinho e céu pouco nublado 

8.4ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2010 às 12:16)

Que alegria é ver o Sol a brilhar, neste fresco início de tarde!

Ainda com *9,6º*C e humidade nos 49%.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de ENE (68º).


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mar 2010 às 12:17)

Sol, Sol, Sol 

Sigo com a temperatura na casa dos 11ºC


----------



## squidward (9 Mar 2010 às 12:34)

céu pouco nublado e com *11.0ºC*

a minima chegou aos *3.0ºC*


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2010 às 13:09)

Aqui a mínima foi de *3,7ºC* 

Agora estão 11,1ºC e poucas nuvens a humidade é baixa de 47% e a precipitação acumulada hoje pouco depois da meia noite é de 1,6mm


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2010 às 15:00)

Como já disse o hotspot sol sol sol, que já fez florescer muita flor 

Estou com 11.2ºC e  vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (9 Mar 2010 às 18:10)

Boas, manhã fria pela Póvoa de Santa Iria com uma mínima de *4,1ºC*.
Dia marcado pelo céu limpo e pelo vento fraco.
Estão agora *11,4º*C e o céu apresenta-se  limpo.


----------



## Lousano (9 Mar 2010 às 18:44)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Mínima: -0,9

Máxima: 13,8º

Já tinha saudades de um dia de geada


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Mar 2010 às 19:56)

Boa noite!

Hoje tem sido um dia fresco em que a temperatura máxima não foi além dos *12.3ºC*

Por agora a temperatura começa a sua jornada de descida e é agora de 9.5ºC.

A mínima desta manhã foi de *5.3ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2010 às 20:13)

Um dia agradável, com vento moderado a partir do pôr-do-sol.

Máxima de 13,2 ºC às 17:47h.

Agora 10,2 ºC e em descida calma.


----------



## stormy (9 Mar 2010 às 20:16)

boas
na encarnação, 10.2º, vento fraco a moderado de N/NNE e céu limpo


----------



## Aspvl (9 Mar 2010 às 20:32)

Boa noite,

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 9.8ºC
Pressão atmosférica:1013.2 hPa
Humidade relativa:64%


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Mar 2010 às 20:44)

boa noite... 

Um dia de intervalo na precipitação apesar de fresco.
A temperatura mínima (pela madrugada) atingida foi de *3.6ºC*.
O céu esteve pouco nublado e o tão ansiado sol marcou presença.
O vento apresentou-se geralmente fraco.

A temperatura (serviço) anda pelos *9ºC*.


----------



## Teles (9 Mar 2010 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de 5,1Cº


----------



## Lousano (9 Mar 2010 às 21:58)

Neste momento já registo 3,9º.

Em altura existe uma boa diferença térmica, devido à estação do IM ainda acusar mais de 8º às 20H00, quando aqui registava 6,8º


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2010 às 22:09)

Aqui a máxima foi de *13,0ºC* e a mínima foi de *3,7ºC* 

Rajada máxima de 40,2km/h

Precipitação de 1,6mm de madrugada

Agora sigo com:
8,9ºC
73%HR
1017,0hpa
vento fraco 5km/h


----------



## N_Fig (9 Mar 2010 às 22:26)

Extremos de hoje:
0,2ºC/14,9ºC.

Actualmente 6,9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2010 às 22:46)

Temperatura máxima de *16,0ºC*.

De momento estou com 7,8ºC, estagnados, e vento fraco de Norte.

Humidade nos 75% e pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## meteo (9 Mar 2010 às 23:04)

Hoje teve um dia espectacular,devido ao sol resplandecente que se fez sentir.Magnifico.
Como já aqui se disse:
*Sol,Sol e Sol.*
Neste momento é so o que quero meteorologicamente falando.A chuva que espere por finais de Março ,para depois também poder ser apreciada.
Agora só interessa o belissimo SOL


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2010 às 23:52)

Extremos de hoje:

5,3 ºC / 13,2 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Céu geralmente pouco nublado por cirrus ondulatus e capilatus.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12.8ºC

Mín - 3.9ºC

Precipitação - 0.6 mm.

Céu pouco/muito nublado, e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2010 às 00:14)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 6,7ºC, ainda com vento fraco.


----------



## tkp (10 Mar 2010 às 01:35)

BOAS!
Antes de mais o meu devido respeito aos entendidos desta matéria que infelizmente não domino. Foi com bastante curiosidade (e alguma dificuldade relacionada com os termos tecnicos) que vim a descobrir o vosso trabalho.
Gostava que alguem me pudesse ajudar no sentido de me informar sobre o tempo que vai estar em Sintra na quinta feira dia 1 de abril, sei que as previsoes sao previsoes e que sao mais indicativas que conclusivas no entanto se souberem responder à minha questão ficarei muito grato!

Continuação de um bom trabalho!

Rafael


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2010 às 01:51)

Sê bem-vindo *tkp*!



tkp disse:


> Gostava que alguem me pudesse ajudar no sentido de me informar sobre o tempo que vai estar em Sintra na quinta feira dia 1 de abril, sei que as previsoes sao previsoes e que sao mais indicativas que conclusivas no entanto se souberem responder à minha questão ficarei muito grato!



A esta distância temporal (cerca de 22 dias), é ainda impossível fornecer uma informação concreta acerca do estado do tempo para esse dia. Aconselho-te a seguires com atenção os tópicos de seguimento e análise da previsão do tempo, sendo que, quanto maior for a aproximação da data pretendida, mais fiável poderá ser a previsão.

---

Despeço-me, por agora, com 6,8ºC estagnados. O vento não dá tréguas.


----------



## tkp (10 Mar 2010 às 02:06)

Sim pelo que compreendi so a curto prazo se torna mais objectiva a previsao, contundo em termos de chuva, acham que deverá chover por essa altura? (é a minha maior preocupação)

Obrigado


----------



## squidward (10 Mar 2010 às 02:23)

tkp disse:


> Sim pelo que compreendi so a curto prazo se torna mais objectiva a previsao, contundo em termos de chuva, acham que deverá chover por essa altura? (é a minha maior preocupação)
> 
> Obrigado



Bem-vindo ao Forum 

ainda é muito cedo para se falar nessa data, para dados mais concretos só daqui a umas 2 semanas sensivelmente.


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2010 às 09:31)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 6ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Mar 2010 às 11:26)

bom dia! 

O céu apresenta desde os inícios desta manhã muita nebulosidade por Altocumulus perlucidus e o vento mostra-se fraco de NE.

A temperatura mínima da madrugada foi de *5.6ºC*.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 12.8ºC / 89% HR 
mínimos: 3.6ºC / 35% HR

*Valores actuais:* 13.1ºC / 57% HR


----------



## HotSpot (10 Mar 2010 às 11:31)

Mínima de *2,5ºC*

Começam as inversões térmicas


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2010 às 11:38)

Aqui o vento só acalmou depois das 4h, e a temperatura mínima não desceu abaixo dos *5,7ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 14,2ºC!

Humidade a 41%, aos pulos, e pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2010 às 11:43)

Por aqui céu com uma _cirrose _extrema.

Estão 13.6ºC e vento fraco de vários quadrantes.


----------



## Lousano (10 Mar 2010 às 12:07)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Mais uma madrugada de geada, com a mínima de -1,3º.

Neste momento 9,6º


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2010 às 12:43)

Impressionantes as variações de humidade quando vento sopra! Quedas de 15% numa só actualização!

De momento, 14,9ºC e 48%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mar 2010 às 12:58)

Mínima de 7,3 ºC, claramente mais elevada do que a de ontem.

Mais um dia bastante agradável, com 12,7 ºC de momento e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Mar 2010 às 16:06)

Mínima de 5,8ºC, a mínima de ontem deixou-me de boca aberta, 2,8ºC 

Sigo com 12,3ºC após uma máxima de 13,1ºC.

1015 hPa, vento moderado e céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mar 2010 às 17:18)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.8ºC
T.Minima: 1.1ºC


----------



## DRC (10 Mar 2010 às 18:17)

Boas.
Mínima de* 6,9ºC* mais agradável que a de ontem que se ficou pelos *4,1ºC.*

Agora estão cerca de 12ºC e o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Mar 2010 às 18:51)

Sigo com 9,8ºC, 50% de humidade, 1015 hPa, vento fraco e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.

O andres está com problemas, devido a isso não pode postar e deixou-me a cargo de colocar os seus dados aqui:

12.9ºC, 47% de Humidade e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Mar 2010 às 19:04)

olá boa noite... 

Cirrus e Cirrostratus ambos fibratus, compõem o cenário de nuvens altas.

Foi uma tarde mais amena e menos ventosa do que a anterior se bem que a temperatura se encontra em queda um pouco acentuada!

A temperatura (local de serviço) anda pelos *9ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2010 às 19:15)

10,9ºC no momento, com céu muito nublado por Cirroestratus e Altocumulus.

Humidade ainda nos 52%, e vento fraco de NO (315º). Há pouco era nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Mar 2010 às 19:33)

Parece que a descida da temperatura não está a ser linear. 

Neste momento (local de serviço) estou nos *10ºC*.


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2010 às 20:39)

Boas

Aqui a mínima hoje foi de *6,4ºC* e a máxima foi de *16,3ºC*

Agora sigo com 10,3ºC, 63%HR, 1014,8hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## N_Fig (10 Mar 2010 às 20:43)

Incrível. Estamos em Março e eu registo uma mínima negativa aqui ao pé do mar...
Extremos de hoje:
-0,6ºC/14,7ºC.
Actualmente 9,2ºC, céu praticamente limpo e humidade a 69%.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mar 2010 às 20:57)

Boa noite
As mínimas de ontem e hoje foram 1.8ºC e 0.3ºC, respectivamente.
A máxima de hoje foi já bastante alta tocando nos 16.8ºC

Quanto a precipitação 0.0


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Mar 2010 às 21:06)

Boa noite!

Máxima de *15.1ºC*

Actualmente sigo com 10.6ºC.


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2010 às 21:18)

boas

na encarnação, sigo com vento fraco, ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e 11.5º.
ás 8.15h estavam 9.6º, ceu pouco nublado por cirroestratus e cirrus spissatus e vento fraco, sendo que a minima não foi inferior aos 4.6º de ontem..


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2010 às 21:32)

9,1ºC, a estagnar.

Vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## Aspvl (10 Mar 2010 às 22:15)

Boa noite,

Temperatura actual:10.6ºC
Temperatura mínima:7.6ºC
Temperatura máxima:15.8ºC
Pressão actual:1010.9 hPa
Humidade relativa:61%


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2010 às 22:47)

Boas

Aqui a temperatura está quase parada é neste momento de 10,1ºC o céu está nublado por isso é que ela não desce.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2010 às 00:16)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2010*

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, temperatura nos 8,4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2010 às 00:37)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13.9ºC

Mín - 6.7ºC

Céu pouco/muito nublado, e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (11 Mar 2010 às 02:32)

Boa noite.

Ontem os extremos foram os seguintes:

Max: 15,6º

Min: -1,3º


Neste momento já existe alguma geada e a temperatura nos 0,6º.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2010 às 03:53)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 7,6ºC.

Humidade nos 66%.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2010 às 06:41)

Bom dia!

Temperatura nos 8,8ºC, estagnada. Esteve semelhante toda a noite.

Humidade nos 63% e vento fraco de Este.

Céu muito nublado por Altocumulus Stratiformis Perlucidus Undulatus e pressão nos 1012 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Mar 2010 às 09:26)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de *8.0ºC*

Por agora sigo com 10.4ºC e céu parcialmente nublado com nuvens média/altas.


----------



## PDias (11 Mar 2010 às 09:27)

Bom dia,

estão 8,4ºC, a minima foi de 5,8ºC (06.42H), está sol com uma neblusidade alta que de vez em quando tapa o sol, o vento está fraco de NE.
até logo!


----------



## vitamos (11 Mar 2010 às 09:48)

Bom dia!

Manhã fria com 5º junto ao rio e vento moderado. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mar 2010 às 09:48)

Mínima de 8,1 ºC.

Actual de 9,9 ºC e vento fraco de ENE.

Céu muito nublado por estratocumulus e cirroestratus.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Mar 2010 às 10:09)

Mínima de *5,6ºC*

A temperatura não desceu mais devido às nuvens.

Céu muito nublado, sigo com 9,2ºC


----------



## PDias (11 Mar 2010 às 11:22)

Por aqui agora estão 11,4ºC.

Deixo aqui fotos de hoje:

Serra de Montejunto - Vista para NE
http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/5494/familia016.jpg

Vista para Este
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/5852/familia018.jpg

Vista para Oeste
http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/3929/familia014.jpg

Vista para Sul
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/948/familia015.jpg

E três fotos resultantes da chuvada de sexta-feira e sábado da semana passada.
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/2144/familia020.jpg

http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/6140/familia017.jpg

http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/4504/familia019.jpg


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2010 às 18:02)

Bom, que seguimento tão _morto_.

Por aqui, máxima de *18,3ºC*, neste dia de céu muito nublado por núvens médias e altas.

De momento sigo com 14,9ºC, humidade nos 43% e pressão a 1012 hPa.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2010 às 18:03)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *7,2ºC* e a máxima foi de *16,6ºC*

Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado e temperatura de 15,1ºC, 40%HR, 1012,2hpa e vento fraco quase nulo...


----------



## DRC (11 Mar 2010 às 18:33)

Boas.

A mínima foi de *7,4ºC* hoje pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.

Agora estão *12,7ºC* e o vento sopra fraco/ moderado

Dia de céu pouco nublado, muito nublado ao início da manhã não tendo ocorrido qualquer precipitação.

*______________________________________________*
Temperatura mais baixa registada em 2010 até agora: *2,4ºC*
Temperatura mais alta registada em 2010 até agora: *19,5ºC*
Precipitação desde 01 /01/ 2010: *410,2 mm*


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Mar 2010 às 18:41)

Boa tarde!

Máxima de *14.5ºC*

Por agora sigo com 12.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2010 às 18:45)

Por aqui 11.7ºC e vento fraco.

O céu está com umas formações interessantes.


----------



## Lousano (11 Mar 2010 às 19:18)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas durante a manhã e céu pouco nublado durante a tarde.

As noites e manhãs continuam frias, mas as tardes vão aquecendo 

Máxima: 17,2º

Mínima: -1,1º

Neste momento 10,2º e apenas 46% de Hr.


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Mar 2010 às 19:23)

Mínima de *7,7ºC* e máxima de *15,8ºC*

Sigo com 11,3ºC, 47% de humidade, 1014 hPa, vento fraco e céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Mar 2010 às 19:36)

boa noite 

Um dia não muito diferente face ao de ontem, no entanto mais interessante em termos de nebulosidade. 

Dominaram os Altocumulus dos tipos floccus; ondulatus e virga. 

O vento apresentou-se de um modo geral fraco o qual de momento se desloca de W/NW.
A temperatura mínima verificada pela madrugada em casa esteve nos *6.7ºC*.

De momento por aqui (local de serviço) o termómetro marca *10ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Mar 2010 às 19:37)

Pronto, problemas resolvidos
Sigo neste momento com 13.0ºC e 53% de Humidade...
O céu está com boas formações


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2010 às 21:24)

9,8ºC em descida lenta, humidade nos 61% e vento fraco de NO (315º).

A pressão continua a subir, tendo já atingido os 1014 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Mar 2010 às 21:31)

De momento com *9ºC* (local de serviço).


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2010 às 22:54)

Aqui a temperatura pouco varia e é agora de 10,6ºC e a humidade de 59% com uma pressão de 1014,8hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2010 às 22:59)

Bom ritmo de descida agora, ainda que com o vento fraco presente.

*8,2ºC* e humidade nos 72%.


----------



## thunderboy (11 Mar 2010 às 23:51)

Boa noite 
O dia foi caracterizado por céu muito nublado por nuvens altas principalmente.

Extremos 
*2.8ºC*/*17.8ºC*
Actuais 6.6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Mar 2010 às 00:31)

boa noite 

O céu está limpo e uma leve brisa surge de norte.

*Extremos de 10-Mar:* 
Máximos: 15.3ºC / 79% HR
mínimos: 5.6ºC / 31% HR

*Extremos de 11-Mar:*
Máximos: 15.2ºC / 75% HR
mínimos: 6.7ºC / 25% HR

*Valores actuais:* 8.4ºC / 58% HR


----------



## Teles (12 Mar 2010 às 00:37)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 3,4 Cº


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2010 às 00:46)

Sigo com 9,3ºC a pressão já está a escalar por ai acima 1015,1hpa


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2010 às 00:50)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento sigo com 7,8ºC, estagnados. Já tive 7,7ºC. O vento está finalmente a tocar nos 0's.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Mar 2010 às 01:31)

A temperatura lá continua a sua descida, mas até ao momento ainda não tão acentuada, talvez devido ao vento que ainda não parou por completo.

*Valores actuais:* 7.5ºC / 64% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2010 às 01:33)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15.0ºC

Mín - 7.2ºC

Céu pouco/muito nublado, e vento fraco.


----------



## Aspvl (12 Mar 2010 às 08:07)

Bom dia,

Temperatura actual: 13.1ºC
Pressão actual: 1015.5 hPa
Humidade relativa: 49%


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2010 às 09:31)

Bom dia!

Céu totalmente limpo, 8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (12 Mar 2010 às 10:42)

Boas.

Mínima de hoje de *6,8ºC*.

Estão agora *10,9ºC* e o céu apresenta-se totalmente limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Mar 2010 às 11:07)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 2.1ºC.
Por agora estão 13.4ºC e o céu está limpo, está um belo dia para fazer desporto ao ar livre.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Mar 2010 às 11:12)

Bom dia!

Aqui pelo Montijo muito Sol.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2010 às 11:49)

Bom dia.

Hoje, mínima de *6,6ºC*, numa noite em que infelizmente o vento fraco ainda persistiu.

De momento sigo com 13,0ºC e humidade nos 40%. Vento nos 16,2 km/h de N (360º).

Pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## stormy (12 Mar 2010 às 11:53)

boas
sigo com 12.1º, vento fraco de norte e céu limpo, na encarnação.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2010 às 12:12)

Dia de Primavera, 12.6ºC e céu com alguns cúmulos.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2010 às 12:31)

Dia solarengo e quente, com 13,2 ºC de momento e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2010 às 12:53)

De momento sigo com 13,7ºC e humidade nos 37%.

Vento a soprar do quadrante Norte e pressão a subir, nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Mar 2010 às 12:54)

Sigo com 12,0ºC, mínima de 5,5ºC.

1020 hPa, vento fraco, 32% de humidade e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2010 às 13:18)

Boa tarde!

Nestes dois dias de sol, já tem cheirado a primavera.
Apesar das temperaturas máximas até serem frescas, ao sol já se aquece. 

Sigo com 14,1ºC e 44% de humidade relativa.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2010 às 16:45)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 16.4°C
Humidade 35%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Precipitação: 0,0mm
Céu pouco nublado, com muito sol.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 14,6ºC e 51% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 11.3km/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2010 às 17:02)

Em apenas 15 minutos a temperatura já vai nos 15.6ºC.


----------



## Lousano (12 Mar 2010 às 17:45)

Boa tarde.

Dia iniciou com céu limpo, aumentando a nebulosidade durante o dia.

Máxima: 13,3º

Mínima: -0,3


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2010 às 18:21)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *6,2ºC* e a máxima foi de *16,0ºC*

Agora céu limpo apenas com nuvens a este e temperatura de 12,7ºC com pressão de 1021,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## PDias (12 Mar 2010 às 18:32)

Boa tarde,

por aqui a minima foi de 3,5ºC e a máxima de 14,8ºC, agora estão 9,5ºC (a descer um bocado rápido), a pressão está nos 1020,8mb e o vento têm sido fraco a moderado de Norte.
Até logo!


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Mar 2010 às 18:36)

Boa tarde!

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mínima: *7.1ºC*

Temperatura máxima: *14.2ºC*

De momento sigo com 11.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Mar 2010 às 19:28)

Boa noite 

Um dia a satisfazer as delícias dos amantes do sol e cansados de tanta chuva.
O céu esteve limpo, primaveril, o vento apresentou-se geralmente fraco e mais uma vez a temperatura máxima a ficar-se na média dos 15º pelo 3º dia consecutivo com *15.3ºC*; quanto à mínima até ao momento, a marcar uma amplitude mais acentuada, esteve nos *4.9ºC*.
*
Valores actuais:* 10.6ºC / 50% HR


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2010 às 20:10)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de *15,5ºC*, nesta solarenga tarde.

De momento sigo com 9,4ºC e humidade nos 62%.

Vento moderado de Norte e pressão a 1022 hPa.


----------



## NunoBrito (12 Mar 2010 às 20:51)

É OFICIAL!
A minha Davis Vantage Vue já debita dados.

Esperei meses por este momento.

Amanhã é a inauguração oficial onde será posteriormente postado as fotos do evento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2010 às 20:52)

NunoBrito disse:


> É OFICIAL!
> A minha Davis Vantage Vue já debita dados.
> 
> Esperei meses por este momento.
> ...



Parabéns. 

Por cá também esperávamos. Venham essas fotografias.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2010 às 20:54)

Extremos de hoje:

7,3 ºC / 17,0 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de bastante sol, com um arrefecimento bastante acentuado ao final da tarde, uma vez que já estão 10,8 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2010 às 22:39)

Parabéns pela aquisição, *Nuno*!

---

Por aqui temperatura nos 8,2ºC, e humidade a 72%.

O vento continua fraco e _certinho_ de Norte.


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2010 às 23:27)

Parabéns pelas compras Nuno  esperamos  por essas fotos 

Aqui estão 8,9ºC, 69%HR, 1024,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2010 às 23:35)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 13.7ºC

Mín - 7.2ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2010 às 01:07)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 8,0ºC, estagnados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2010 às 01:09)

Agora 9,1 ºC em descida lenta.

Vento nulo e céu praticamente limpo.

Pressão atmosférica nos 1025,5 hPa, um valor já pouco habitual para o cenário destas últimas semanas.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Mar 2010 às 11:54)

bom dia e bom fim-de-semana! 

O dia amanheceu com céu limpo no entanto desde o meio da manhã que têm surgido alguns Cumulus sobretudo do tipo fractus; o vento apresenta-se de um modo geral fraco de NW.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 15.3ºC / 66% HR
mínimos: 4.9ºC / 32% HR

A temperatura mínima da última madrugada foi de *6.6ºC*

Por aqui (local de serviço) o mercúrio marca *12ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2010 às 12:12)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 7,4 ºC numa noite de céu praticamente limpo.

Agora bastante sol e 13,5 ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2010 às 16:25)

Boa tarde.

Hoje, mínima de *6,5ºC* pelas 3:57.

De momento sigo com 16,4ºC, tendo já atingido os 17,2ºC.

Humidade nos 40%, vento moderado de ONO (292º) e pressão nos 1024 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (13 Mar 2010 às 16:48)

Boa tarde.

Pela Lousã:

Máxima 14,7º

Mínima: -0,4º

Rajada máxima: 28,3 Km/h


Pelo Baleal o dia tem sido de céu limpo, vento fraco durante a manhã e moderado de Norte durante a tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2010 às 19:02)

Máxima de 17,7 ºC numa tarde de muito sol.

Agora 12,0 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NO, céu praticamente limpo.

Pressão nos 1026,8 hPa.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2010 às 20:03)

Boas

Mínima:*5,4ºC*
Máxima: *17,3ºC*

Dia de sol com poucas nuvens de tarde

Agora sigo com:
10,8ºC
62%HR
1026,7hpa
vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2010 às 20:23)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima:*5,4ºC*
> Máxima: *17,3ºC*
> ...



O mesmo por aqui
A temperatura máxima chegou aos 17.1ºC.
Por agora vou nos 10.9ºC e 60% de humidade.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Mar 2010 às 20:38)

De volta a Santa Marta, sigo com 10.9ºC, 52%HR, 1028hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco...
Quanto aos dados dos últimos dias, o Weather Display fez questão de os perder todos...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2010 às 20:51)

Dia solarengo mas frio.

Estou agora com 9.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Mar 2010 às 20:59)

Boas!

A máxima de hoje foi de *16.4ºC*

Por agora sigo com 9.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2010 às 21:03)

De momento, 9,0ºC, mas já tive 8,8ºC.

Humidade nos 67%, pressão a 1025 hPa e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2010 às 00:18)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15.0ºC

Mín - 7.8ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mar 2010 às 08:57)

bom dia 

Aí está um belo Domingo tentador a uma caminhada! Se pudesse... 

Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NE e fresco.

Extremos de ontem: 

Máximos: 16.3ºC / 76% HR
mínimos: 6.6ºC / 33% HR

A temperatura mínima esta madrugada esteve nos *7.7ºC*

Neste momento o termómetro (local de serviço) marca *12ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mar 2010 às 10:16)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 9.2ºC, seguindo agora com 10.3ºC, 68%HR, 1028hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco...
Temos Primavera...


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mar 2010 às 11:07)

A menos que o vento reduza a sua velocidade, não será um Domingo muito agradável em termos de temperatura... 
Só mesmo nos locais abrigados!

O termómetro marca neste momento *10ºC*.


----------



## Aspvl (14 Mar 2010 às 11:27)

Bom dia

Temperatura actual: 15.6 ºC
Pressão actual: 1023.4 hPa
Humidade relativa: 50%


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mar 2010 às 11:50)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Mínima de 9.2ºC, seguindo agora com 10.3ºC, 68%HR, 1028hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco...
> Temos Primavera...



Se calhar não temos tanta Primavera como isso...
Vim agora da rua, e está um vento bem frio, que impede que a temperatura suba, estando assim um wind chill bem desagradável não obstante o belo dia de sol...
Ainda com 11.8ºC...


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Mar 2010 às 11:54)

Bom dia!

A mínima de hoje foi de *8.2ºC*

Agora sigo com 11.4ºC, está sol e o vento é fraco a moderado.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2010 às 12:13)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *7,3ºC*

Agora sigo com céu totalmente limpo o vento é fraco e a temperatura é de 13,3ºC com 50%HR e pressão de 1026m5hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2010 às 13:04)

Que gelo 

Estou com 12.7ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Mar 2010 às 13:27)

Dia frio!

Estão agora ainda 12.8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2010 às 14:09)

Na minha varanda virada a sul, o sol já atesta bem. Eu diria que estão uns 30ºC lá dentro! Uma verdadeira estufa.
Mas depois abro a janela, e arrepio-me logo.

Vento fraco a moderado de NE e 13,9ºC de momento.
Humidade relativa nos 48%.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2010 às 15:32)

Dia agradável. 16,1ºC, máxima do dia até ao momento.

Humidade nos 39% e pressão a 1023 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mar 2010 às 15:34)

Sigo neste momento com a máxima do dia, que é de 15.6ºC.
Dia de muito sol, a convidar ao passeio, coisa que hoje não posso...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2010 às 15:40)

Hoje saiu tudo dos seus _casulos _ao fim de tantos fins de semana em casa devido à chuva e ao vento, os tugas enchem hoje as estradas as esplanadas e os jardins para um agradável passeio de Domingo.

Sigo com 14.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2010 às 15:49)

Um dia abrasador, confesso que já não estava habituado.

Uns escaldantes 16,3 ºC e muito sol, praticamente sem vento, que proporcionam uma sensação térmica muito quente, um pouco desagradável, até, depois de tantos dias invernosos que já faziam parte do quotidiano e do hábito.

Humidade nos 42 %. Um excelente dia de sol.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2010 às 15:52)

Aqui sigo com 16,4ºc, 37%HR e céu limpo o vento é fraco... a máxima até agora foi de 16,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2010 às 16:53)

17,0ºC, nesta bela tarde primaveril.

Humidade apenas nos 34% e vento moderado de ENE (68º).


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2010 às 16:56)

A máxima aqui foi de *16,7ºC* 

Agora estão 16,2ºC, 35%HR, 1024,6hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Mar 2010 às 18:19)

Boa tarde!

Máxima de *14.3ºC*

Agora a temperatura já começou a sua queda e vou com 13.6ºC.


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2010 às 18:52)

Boa tarde.

Pela Lousã:

Máxima: 15,7º

Mínima: 0,3º


No Baleal o dia foi mais uma vez ensolarado, com vento moderado de Norte, que dava um desconforto térmico.

Uns km mais para interior, em Óbidos, o vento era já era fraco e o calor já apertava.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Mar 2010 às 20:06)

A temperatura vai descendo e é agora de 12.1ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mar 2010 às 20:12)

boa noite 

O céu continua limpo, a HR ainda em subida lenta mas lá vai recuperando e o vento apresenta-se geralmente fraco de N/NE mas com um windchill a acompanhar a descida natural da temperatura fazendo-se sentir já bem fresco.

A temperatura máxima esteve nos *15.8ºC*

*Valores actuais:* 11.6ºC / 41% HR


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2010 às 20:28)

De momento, 11,3ºC, após uma máxima de *17,6ºC*.

Humidade nos 48% e pressão a 1024 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2010 às 20:46)

Noite mais quente em relação às anteriores.

Estou com 12.3ºC aproximam-se as nuvens.

Vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2010 às 20:49)

Fim-de-semana óptimo para caminhadas e geocaching.
Já estava um pouco enferrujado, depois de tantos dias de chuva, sem poder dar um esticão valente às pernas. 

Toda a água nos solos, proporciona-nos agora um fantástico verde, e campos floridos, um pouco por todo o lado.

Olivais em Odivelas, entre o Pinhal da Paiã e o Odivelas Parque.








Serras de Loures







-----------------------

Agora sigo com 11,5ºC e 47% de humidade relativa.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mar 2010 às 21:16)

Noite tranquila, com céu limpo, vento fraco, 13.1ºC, 44%HR, 1027hpa.

Extremos do dia:

9.2ºC
15.9ºC.


----------



## stormy (14 Mar 2010 às 22:12)

boas noites

neste momento, na encarnação, céu limpo, vento nulo e 12.6º
desde as 8h de sabado a temperatura variou entre 8.7º e 16.9º


----------



## F_R (14 Mar 2010 às 22:46)

Grande dia de Sol em Abrantes

A temperatura máxima foi de 15.8ºC
A mínima foi de apenas 2.3ºC

Neste momento estão 8.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2010 às 22:57)

Para variar, vento fraco e estagnação total.

10,5ºC, humidade nos 50% e 11,5 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## zejorge (14 Mar 2010 às 22:58)

Olá

Depois de um excelente dia de sol, a temperatura começa a descer

Neste momento sigo com

Temperatura - 5,3º

Humidade - 79%

Pressão - 1028 hpa

Ausência de vento


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2010 às 23:00)

Boas

Mínima: *7,3ºC*
Máxima: *16,7ºC*

Rajada máxima: *32,2km/h ENE*

Agora:
10,1ºC
54%HR
1025,9hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2010 às 00:38)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15.0ºC

Mín - 7.2ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2010 às 00:53)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 10,1ºC e 48% de humidade.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Mar 2010 às 07:38)

AnDré disse:


> Toda a água nos solos, proporciona-nos agora um fantástico verde, e campos floridos, um pouco por todo o lado.
> 
> *Serras de Loures*



bom dia 

Este verde de facto proporciona uma tentadora vontade de sair e caminhar por estes montes (houvesse disponibilidade...), não fosse esta imagem (que só agora vi) um belo exemplo disso e que curiosamente mostra também o casario um pouco á esquerda onde resido! 

De momento o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco de NE e ainda algum frio.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 15.8ºC / 79% 
mínimos: 7.7ºC / 30% HR

O termómetro (local de serviço) vai neste momento nos *7ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2010 às 08:35)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 7,6 ºC numa noite de céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Agora 9,1 ºC e vento fraco de NE, humidade nos 69 %.


----------



## vitamos (15 Mar 2010 às 09:35)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. Manhã fresca com um aroma primaveril pelo ar!


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2010 às 10:03)

Bom dia.

Mais uma noite fresca, com mínima de *8,3ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 12,6ºC e céu pouco nublado por núvens altas.

Humidade a 45% e vento predominante de Este, alternando entre fraco e moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2010 às 12:18)

Dia quentinho com o vento a rodar para SE.

Estou com 15.1ºC e 38%.

Dia agradável ao sol e à sombra ao contrário dos anteriores


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2010 às 12:27)

Mais um dia quente, com 16,3 ºC de temperatura actual e vento fraco de ENE.

Humidade nos 51 %, céu pouco nublado por cirrus.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2010 às 12:56)

Também com 16,3ºC, a humidade encontra-se nos 36% e o vento sopra fraco de Sul.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2010 às 13:06)

Boas

Mínima aqui de *6,6ºC* 

Agora sigo com uns mornos 17,2ºC e humidade de 32%


----------



## Lousano (15 Mar 2010 às 15:31)

Boa tarde.

Hoje temos um dia quente aqui pela Lousã, tendo já atingido os 19,6º.

Nem junto ao mar existe a habitual nortada e reflecte-se nos 17,4º da estação do INM no Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mar 2010 às 16:53)

Boa tarde!
Hoje temos tido alguma nebulosidade alta, mas que não tem impedido o Sol de brilhar...
Máxima de 18.9ºC, seguindo agora com 18.6ºC, apenas 28%HR e 1022hpa.
A mínima foi de uns frescos 8.1ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Mar 2010 às 17:05)

Boa amplitude térmica por aqui. 

Extremos de hoje:

*19.3 °C (15:31)*
*2.8 °C (07:08)*

Dia  e


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2010 às 17:35)

Máxima de 18,6 ºC pelas 16:09h.

Dia de muito sol, vento fraco de Leste e humidade bastante baixa, agora nos 34 %.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mar 2010 às 18:44)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.3ºC

T.Minima: 2.0ºC

Desculpem-me de vir aqui menos vezes, mas é o trabalho tem sido muito


----------



## Lousano (15 Mar 2010 às 18:49)

A mínima hoje foi de 0,6º e máxima de 20,5º, o valor mais alto do corrente ano.

Neste momento já registo 13,1º, que denota a noite fresca que vem a caminho.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2010 às 19:03)

Primeiro valor de temperatura máxima superior a 20ºC este ano!

*20,2ºC* pelas 16:40.

De momento sigo com uns agradáveis 15,6ºC, e a luz do dia ainda é evidente. [Aguardo ansiosamente a mudança de hora]


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Mar 2010 às 19:30)

Gilmet disse:


> Primeiro valor de temperatura máxima superior a 20ºC este ano!



Por aqui não foi o caso, no entanto já atingi precisamente esse valor no final de Fevereiro!

...boa noite! 

O céu apresentou unicamente alguns Cirrus fibratus; as diferenças de temperatura ao sol e à sombra foram já mais atenuadas, contudo o vento geralmente fraco de E/NE não permitiu que a máxima pudesse de alguma forma ser exagerada. A mesma ficou-se pelos *17.8ºC*.

A descida é já evidente e veremos se a forte amplitude segue a tendência anterior com uma mínima bem acentuada.
*
Valores actuais:* 13.6ºC / 35% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2010 às 19:57)

HotSpot disse:


> *19.3 °C (15:31)*
> *2.8 °C (07:08)*



 

Por aqui neste momento 14.9ºC e vento fraco.

A máxima foi de 17.4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2010 às 20:00)

Máxima de 18,6 ºC.

Agora 14,6 ºC e céu pouco nublado por cirroestratus e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Mar 2010 às 20:31)

Boa noite!

Máxima de *16.7ºC*

Por agora sigo com 13.6ºC.

Vamos lá ver quem vai ter a melhor inversão hoje!
Eu não devo ser de certeza.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mar 2010 às 22:20)

Sigo com 12.8ºC, 60%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia: 

8.1ºC
18.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2010 às 23:59)

Por aqui a mínima de hoje foi de *6,6ºC* e a máxima foi de *18,7ºC*

Rajada máxima de 34km/h de SW

Agora sigo com 10,8ºC e 61%HR


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mar 2010 às 00:01)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento sigo com 11,6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2010 às 01:48)

Desci há instantes a baixo dos 10ºC.

Neste momento, 9,7ºC e 48% de humidade relativa.

Noite, já a cheirar a primavera.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2010 às 01:55)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17.2ºC

Mín - 7.8ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mar 2010 às 06:57)

Bom dia!

Madrugada que se iniciou quente, mas que acabou por se revelar igualmente freca, como tem acontecido.

De momento sigo com *7,8ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento, e humidade nos 60%.

Vento nulo e pressão a 1019 hPa.

---

A estação de Bucelas, mais uma vez atingiu uma temperatura bastante razoável, com *0,9ºC* esta madrugada.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Mar 2010 às 07:15)

bom dia 

Amanhecer mais uma vez fresco, céu com nuvens altas e vento fraco de NE.

*Extremos de ontem:* 

Máximos: 17.8ºC / 65% HR
mínimos: 5.7ºC / 22% HR

O termómetro (local de serviço) marca de momento *8ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2010 às 12:12)

Engraçado atingi os 16.0ºC e passado 10 minutos já tinha 14.7ºC.

Vento fraco a rodar pra Sul.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mar 2010 às 13:30)

Finalmente está um dia mais quentinho hoje estão 21.7ºC, a Minima é que foi fresca 3.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mar 2010 às 17:58)

Boa tarde!
Que calmaria que aqui vai...
Sigo com o céu a ficar progressivamente mais nublado, após um dia marcado por nebulosidade alta.
A máxima foi de 18.7ºC, e de momento sigo com 15.9ºC, 51%HR, 1023hpa.
De referir que o nível UV já esteve nos 6...


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2010 às 18:34)

boas
sigo com 16.3º, ceu nublado por altoestratus, altocumulus entre outros tipos de nebulosidade estratiforme de niveis altos e medios.
o vento está fraco e variavel...
hoje a maxima foi de 18.4º


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Mar 2010 às 18:41)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a máxima foi de *17.5ºC*.

Agora sigo com 14.6ºC e céu nublado a Norte.


----------



## DRC (16 Mar 2010 às 18:51)

Da Póvoa de Santa Iria avista-se um céu muito negro para Sul e Sudoeste.

De momento estão *15,3ºC,* tendo sido hoje batida a máxima do ano (até agora 16/03/2010) por uma décima. 
Máxima de *19,6ºC*


----------



## Lightning (16 Mar 2010 às 18:54)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco mas com umas pingas bem grossas. 

O pôr do sol foi simplesmente espectacular   tirei várias fotos pois há muito que não via o céu assim. Mais tarde coloco-as aqui.


----------



## Lousano (16 Mar 2010 às 19:24)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima: 20,6º

mínima: 2,0º


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Mar 2010 às 19:29)

Boas!

Era só para dizer que na hora anterior caiu um valente mas curto aguaceiro na Costa da Caparica, que de resto me acompanhou durante toda a aula de condução de regresso a Almada. Por aqui não acumulou nada.

14.3ºC, 68%, 1021.9 hPa, 4 km/h SW


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mar 2010 às 20:05)

Boa noite.

Hoje, temperatura máxima a não alcançar os 20ºC por bem pouco. Ficou-se nos *19,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,0ºC, humidade a 69%, pressão a 1021 hPa e vento nulo.

Céu muito nublado por núvens médias/altas.


----------



## Aspvl (16 Mar 2010 às 20:15)

Boa noite, 

Temperatura actual: 15.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 9.4ºC
Temperatura máxima: 20.8ºC
Pressão actual: 1019.3hPa
Humidade relativa: 58%


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Mar 2010 às 20:20)

Boa noite 

Dia de céu belamente preenchido em termos de nebulosidade mas com muito sol.
Pela manhã composto essencialmente por Cirrus spissatus e fibratus, pela tarde, já com uma atmosfera mais instável,  Altocumulus: virga, floccus, mamma e alguns Cumulus mediocris.

A temperatura máxima chegou aos *18.1ºC* que comparada com os verificados *6.7ºC* de mínima, criaram uma amplitude considerável.

De momento observam-se algumas nuvens médias e altas e com vento a apresentar-se fraco de oeste.

*Valores actuais:* 12.4ºC / 62% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2010 às 20:54)

Lightning disse:


> Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco mas com umas pingas bem grossas.
> 
> O pôr do sol foi simplesmente espectacular   tirei várias fotos pois há muito que não via o céu assim. Mais tarde coloco-as aqui.



Eu estava em plena Cidade Universitária (Lisboa) enfiado no meio do betão mas apercebi-me que de facto estava a ser algo surreal, para quem estava ao pé do mar deve ter sido um céu/pôr do sol espectacular. Parecia um pôr de sol de Verão antes de começar uma grande trovoada, com alguma _virga _em altura e uma miscelândia de nuvens enorme.

Neste momento estou com 13.2ºC o vento é fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mar 2010 às 21:41)

Lightning disse:


> Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco mas com umas pingas bem grossas.



Por aqui nem dei conta de nada, estava a ver o Chelsea-Inter, mas a estrada está meio molhada ainda...
Sigo assim com 14.3ºc, 63%HR, céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 1025hpa.

Extremos do dia:

9.4ºC
18.7ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mar 2010 às 22:29)

Extremos de Hoje:

*18.8 °C (13:03 UTC)  *
*2.7 °C (06:54 UTC)  *

Começou a ficar nublado ao fim da manhã e culminou com um aguaceiro ao fim da tarde. Estava no Barreiro e cairam umas pingas bem grossas, embora tenham sido poucas...


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mar 2010 às 22:41)

Vento nulo e temperatura estagnada nos 12,3ºC.


----------



## Teles (16 Mar 2010 às 22:58)

Boas por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de 7,6Cº


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2010 às 23:15)

despeço-me com 14.7º, vento nulo e ceu com alguns altocumulus e altoestratus que fizeram do por-do-sol um belo quadro


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2010 às 23:58)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *6,8ºC* no terraço porque no segundo andar tive *4,7ºC* dentro do RS, inversão térmica ainda nestas alturas 

Máxima: *18,2ºC* 

Agora registo 11,4ºC, 75%HR, 1023,7hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2010 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16.7ºC

Mín - 8.9ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2010 às 00:10)

T-shirt e casaco.
O vestuário já se vai tornando mais leve! 

Esteve uma tarde com umas nuvens engraçadas. Infelizmente não tive oportunidade de fotografar.

Agora sigo com 11,2ºC e 62% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2010 às 00:24)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 11,1ºC e vento nulo. Humidade nos 79%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2010 às 02:16)

Extremos de ontem:

8,3 ºC / 18,6 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2010 às 02:24)

De referir que estou agora com 9,9 ºC e 88 % de humidade, céu limpo e vento nulo.

Uma noite com uma ligeira inversão térmica.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mar 2010 às 05:46)

bom dia 

A esta hora que os sons da natureza começam a despertar, em tributo aos inícios da Primavera, o céu, pelo que observo, apresenta-se praticamente limpo, o vento desloca-se com intensidade muito fraca de NE.

*Extremos de ontem:* 

Máximos: 18.1ºC / 64% HR
mínimos: 6.7ºC / 31% HR

A temperatura mínima após as 00h de hoje esteve nos *8.6ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 8.9ºC / 77% HR


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2010 às 09:43)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2010 às 10:23)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *9,3ºC*, esta madrugada.

Por agora, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado por Cirroestratus, e há bastante neblina. As rolas cantam alegremente e a temperatura é de 15,7ºC.

Humidade nos 72% e presssão a 1022 hPa.

Vento fraco de quadrante variável.


----------



## mocha (17 Mar 2010 às 10:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Temperatura mínima de *9,3ºC*, esta madrugada.
> 
> ...



As rolas cantam Gil so tu pra me fazeres rir logo de manha, por aqui o sol la vai espreitando, ontem ainda pingou pela minha terrinha


----------



## F_R (17 Mar 2010 às 11:51)

Bom dia

Em Santarém segue com algumas nuvens altas e vento praticamente sem vento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2010 às 11:54)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 9,0 ºC numa noite de céu limpo, que se foi tornando cada vez mais nublado a partir do nascer-do-sol.

Agora vento fraco de Leste e 17,6 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2010 às 12:45)

mocha disse:


> As rolas cantam Gil so tu pra me fazeres rir logo de manha, por aqui o sol la vai espreitando, ontem ainda pingou pela minha terrinha



Começar o dia com alegria, que é bom!

---

Está _calor_. Hoje já não vou usar casaco. Temperatura nos 18,6ºC e humidade a 65%.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2010 às 13:03)

HOT HOT 

Estou com 17.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (17 Mar 2010 às 15:39)

Boa tarde.

Dia semelhantes aos anteriores.

Máxima: 21,1º

Mínima: 2,0º


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2010 às 15:54)

boas, sigo, na encarnação, com 20.4º, vento fraco de ESE e ceu muito nublado por nebulosidade estratiforme alta e media
desde meados de novembro que não ultrapassava os 20º embora no dia 27/fev tenha atingido 20.0º de max e em dez/jan tenha tido temperaturas de 18º


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Mar 2010 às 16:19)

Boa tarde!
Hoje não foi batida a máxima do ano, mas andou perto...
20.7ºC de máxima...
De momento, céu encoberto, 19.7ºC, 56%HR, 1023hpa, vento fraco...


----------



## DRC (17 Mar 2010 às 17:03)

Máxima do ano de 19,6ºC foi batida hoje com uma máxima de *21,3ºC*.

Agora uma temperatura a rondar os 20ºC e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mar 2010 às 17:30)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.4ºC

T.Minima: 6.0ºC


----------



## Aspvl (17 Mar 2010 às 17:52)

Boa tarde, 

Temperatura actual: 18.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.9ºC
Temperatura máxima: 21.6ºC
Pressão actual: 1018.2hPa
Humidade relativa: 61%


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Mar 2010 às 17:59)

Boa tarde!

A mínima hoje foi de *9.6ºC*

A máxima foi já bem perto dos 20ºC, tendo sido de *19.7ºC*

Por agora sigo com 16.4ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.
Dia quente e agradável.


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2010 às 18:57)

na encarnação, sigo com 17.2º, após maxima de 20.5º ( max do ano ate agora).
o ceu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco de ESE.


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2010 às 19:00)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *8,4ºC* e a máxima foi de *19,7ºC* não bateu a máxima do ano por 0,1ºC

Agora vou com 16,5ºC, 72%HR, 1021,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2010 às 19:47)

Boa tarde.

Algum calor, de facto, tendo já utilizado apenas a t-shirt.

Temperatura máxima de *20,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,3ºC, humidade nos 79% e pressão nos 1020 hPa.

Vento nulo.


----------



## ct5iul (17 Mar 2010 às 20:27)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 15.0ºC 20:20
Pressão: 1020.1Hpa 20:20
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 20:20
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento:SE
Temperatura do vento: 15.0ºC 20:20
Humidade Relativa:79% 20:20
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:20
Altitude: 110Metros

Exercício Radioamadores Proteção Civil CORVO 2010 #2  Cenário (Real) dia 20-03-2010
Mais informaçoes em:http://sites.google.com/site/susfproteccaocivil/exercicios

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2010 às 20:59)

16.9º, vento fraco de E e ceu nublado....:assobio:


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Mar 2010 às 22:09)

Dia "quente", com a máxima a bater nos 20.7ºC...
De momento, 15.3ºC, com 78%HR, 1022hpa, céu nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

12.3ºC
20.7ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2010 às 23:44)

Boas

Sigo com uns amenos 15,1ºC e 78%HR


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mar 2010 às 23:59)

boa noite 

O céu está muito nublado e uma temperatura bem mais agradável face às noites anteriores.
O vento apresenta-se fraco de SE.

*Extremos de 17-Mar:*

Máximos: 18.9ºC / 77% HR
mínimos: 8.6ºC / 43% HR

*Valores actuais:* 14.2ºC / 77% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2010 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17.8ºC

Mín - 10.0ºC

Céu pouco/muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (18 Mar 2010 às 00:12)

Céu nublado e temperatura de 14,6Cº


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2010 às 00:37)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Ainda com 14,9ºC. Tenho a mesma temperatura há 3 horas.


----------



## Lousano (18 Mar 2010 às 01:43)

Neste momento uns 15,6º que fazem vergonha a muitos dias de Verão.

O vento é forte de Sul, com rajada máxima até ao momento de 65 Km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2010 às 06:54)

Bom dia!

Foi uma noite que, em termos de temperaturas, fez concorrência a muitas de Verão! 

Temperatura mínima a não descer dos *14,6ºC*, e actual de 15,1ºC.

Céu encoberto e humidade nos 83%.

Pressão a 1019 hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## Teles (18 Mar 2010 às 09:32)

Boas , por aqui céu muito nublado , temperatura actual de 17.3Cº , está madrugada cairam umas pingas grossas mas perdidas


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2010 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

Manhã amena com céu encoberto. A espaços vão caindo alguns pingos.


----------



## F_R (18 Mar 2010 às 10:46)

Bom dia

Manhã com o céu muito nublado.
Mas que tivesse notado ainda não choveu


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mar 2010 às 12:31)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 20.8ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas, a Minima de hoje foi de 13.8ºC.


----------



## Teles (18 Mar 2010 às 12:47)

Boas céu muito nublado com algumas abertas , temperatura de 18,4Cº , uma foto de uma nuvem tirada hoje que parece ilusão de óptica em cima :


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Mar 2010 às 12:50)

Bom dia!
Dia de céu nubado com algumas abertas, com uma mínima de 14.8ºC, e máxima, até ao momento, de 19.4ºC...Presentemente, 19ºC.
Sigo ainda com 69%HR, 1025hpa, UV2...


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2010 às 13:02)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *14,3ºC* 

Agora o dia segue com céu encoberto e temperatura de 16.7ºC com 83%HR e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Mar 2010 às 16:46)

*Boa tarde* 

Com uma amplitude térmica bem menos acentuada, o Céu apresenta-se muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de SW e por enquanto sem precipitação.

A temperatura permanece muito agradável tendo já atingido uma máxima de *19.7ºC* contra uma mínima de *13.3ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 16.8ºC / 73% HR


----------



## Teles (18 Mar 2010 às 17:15)

Temperatura actual de 18.9Cº e céu muito nublado , vento fraco


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2010 às 17:24)

Boas
Aqui a máxima foi muito aquém do previsto pelo IM de 21º... foi sim de *17,7ºC* e pelas 11:10 depois andou sempre nos 16º

Agora sigo com 16,0ºC, 89%HR, 1022,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Mar 2010 às 17:35)

E eis que, após alguns dias de interregno, voltou a chuva, sob a forma de suaves chuviscos...
Pelo menos deu para sentir o cheiro a terra molhada...
A máxima ficou-se pelos 20.1ºC.
De momento, 17.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2010 às 17:55)

Chuviscos que também se fizeram sentir por aqui.

Céu actualmente encoberto e temperatura nos 16,4ºC.

A máxima foi de *19,2ºC*.

Humidade nos 83%, pressão a 1021 hPa e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Mar 2010 às 17:57)

Boa tarde!

Máxima de *19.3ºC*.

Agora sigo com 16.7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Mar 2010 às 18:00)

A única alteração mais visível, desde há pouco, foi a da ocorrência de alguns pingos que nem molharam completamente as superfícies.

*Valores actuais:* 16.5ºC / 77% HR


----------



## Aspvl (18 Mar 2010 às 19:05)

Boa noite,

Temperatura actual: 17.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 14.8ºC
Temperatura máxima: 21.3ºC
Pressão actual: 1019.2 hPa
Humidade relativa: 75%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mar 2010 às 21:44)

Máxima de apenas 20,1 ºC.

Agora 16,4 ºC e vento nulo, humidade nos 88 % e já chuviscou.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Mar 2010 às 21:49)

Sigo com 16.1ºC, 87%HR, 1025hpa, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.
Tirando uns chuviscos a meio da tarde, não mais choveu...

Extremos do dia:

14.8ºC
20.1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2010 às 22:29)

Para variar, temperatura estagnada. 15,4ºC neste momento.

Humidade nos 88% e vento fraco de OSO (248º).


----------



## iceworld (18 Mar 2010 às 22:46)

Dia nublado com algumas abertas.
Ao final de tarde ainda caíram umas pingas que não deram para molhar a estrada. A temp. é que continua em destaque com cerca de 16º a esta hora.


----------



## Lousano (18 Mar 2010 às 22:53)

Boa noite.

Dia de multifacetado, desde o pouco nublado a cair alguns pingos.

O vento foi moderado, por vezes forte, com rajada máxima de 65 Km/h.

A temperatura foi elevada durante todo o dia e que contrasta com o restante mês, como é apresentado neste gráfico.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2010 às 23:55)

Noite de Verão por aqui.

15.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Mar 2010 às 00:01)

Olá 

Alguma agitação por aqui com vento moderado de S/SW com ocasionais rajadas mais fortes, céu nublado mas sem precipitação.

*Extremos de 18-Março:*

Máximas: 19.7ºC / 83% HR
mínimas: 13.3ºC / 53% HR

*Valores actuais:* 15.7ºC / 77% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2010 às 00:11)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16.7ºC

Mín - 14.4ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2010 às 00:17)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 15,4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2010 às 00:19)

Extremos de ontem:

14,7 ºC / 20,1 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Tarde marcada por alguns chuviscos e vento fraco a nulo, muito frequentemente.


----------



## Teles (19 Mar 2010 às 00:33)

Boas e por aqui céu muito nublado ,temperatura actual de 15,6Cº


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2010 às 00:42)

Neste momento, chuva e 14,8ºC.
Vento moderado de sul.

Ao final da tarde caiu um aguaceiro na zona de Sete Rios.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Mar 2010 às 00:49)

Há pouco também choveu por aqui e o vento mantém a sua presença, soprando moderado e a temperatura continua a registar valores bem agradáveis.

*Valores actuais:* 15.6ºC / 80% HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2010 às 01:05)

Acumulados os primeiros 0,2 mm deste dia com um pequeno aguaceiro que caiu por aqui há pouco.


----------



## sandgrain (19 Mar 2010 às 01:10)

Boas!

Sigo com 15,6º e 85% hr.

Há bocado caiu forte aguaceiro por aqui


----------



## squidward (19 Mar 2010 às 01:12)

começa a chover moderado por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2010 às 05:52)

Bom _final-de-madrugada_!

Temperatura a descer um pouco, agora, à medida que vai chovendo fraco. *9,6mm* acumulados e 14,6ºC.

O vento sopra fraco de Sul e a humidade está nos 91%.


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2010 às 10:12)

Bom dia.

Céu encoberto e chove moderadamente neste momento.


----------



## ct5iul (19 Mar 2010 às 10:51)

Boa Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 17.5ºC 10:45
Pressão: 1019.2Hpa 10:45
Intensidade do Vento: 6.2 km/h 10:45
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:SE
Temperatura do vento: 17.5ºC 10:45
Humidade Relativa:82% 10:45
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 2.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderada 10:45
Altitude: 110Metros

Exercício Radioamadores Proteção Civil CORVO 2010 #2 Cenário (Real) dia 20-03-2010
Mais informaçoes em: http://sites.google.com/site/susfproteccaocivil/exercicios





WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2010 às 13:04)

Quentinho, 17.4ºC 

A precipitação rendeu 5.0 mm até agora.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2010 às 13:08)

Boas

Mínima de 13,6ºC

Choveu durante a madrugada 2,0mm

Agora céu pouco nublado e tempo ameno 18,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2010 às 13:34)

Aqui 19,0ºC com vento moderado de sul.

Muitas nuvens, mas o sol lá vai conseguindo espreitar.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Mar 2010 às 14:32)

Boa tarde!
19.9ºC, com céu muito nublado e vento fraco...
72%HR, 1020hpa completam o ramalhete...
4,3mm acumulados hoje de madrugada, dados do Lightning...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mar 2010 às 14:50)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.3ºC e o céu está nublado, o acumulado desta madrugada foi de 3.9mm, a Minima foi de 14.8ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mar 2010 às 15:27)

Precipitação acumulada 3,6 mm toda durante a madrugada.

Hoje bati a máxima do ano com *21,5ºC* 

Agora vai arrefecendo, sigo com 17,9ºC e espera-se mais chuva...


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Mar 2010 às 16:41)

Boas!

Hoje a mínima foi de *14.1ºC*.

A máxima foi de *20.1ºC*.

Agora sigo com 17.1ºC e com céu muito nublado.

Pressão de 1017.2 hPa.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2010 às 17:33)

A máxima não foi alem dos *18,9ºC*

Agora chove fraco e registo de precipitação hoje 2,4mm

temperatura actual de 16.4ºC e 90%HR


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Mar 2010 às 17:45)

olá boa tarde! 

Céu cinzento em quase todo o dia, apenas até ao final da manhã houve algum sol.

A temperatura têm-se mantido amena, bem primaveril, em que a máxima atingiu os *19.8ºC* contra os *13.7ºC* de mínima.

Alguns aguaceiros fracos têm surgido contudo muito esporádicos; o vento tem feito as honras da casa apresentando-se fraco e por vezes moderado de sul.

*Valores actuais:* 16.7ºC / 82% HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mar 2010 às 18:02)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.3ºC

T.Minima: 14.8ºC

Por agora estão 18.8ºC e chove mas fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mar 2010 às 18:13)

*Observação actual do tempo:*

Temperatura 17.6°C
Humidade 85%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Precipitação: 3.8mm
Céu totalmente encoberto e chuviscos.
-------------------
A estação do *HotSpot* regista neste momento 16.9ºC e 90% de Humidade. O vento está fraco, nos 14.5km/h.


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Mar 2010 às 18:28)

Sigo com 16.7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Gongas (19 Mar 2010 às 19:13)

Céu nublado e muita chuva neste momento. temperatura agradável. a noite promete mais do mesmo


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2010 às 19:36)

Por Setúbal, tarde bastante agradável, dando mesmo para andar somente de t-shirt. No entanto, o nevoeiro predominava nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Arrábida.

---

Por aqui, temperatura máxima de *20,2ºC*, e actual de 16,2ºC.

Humidade a 88% e pressão a 1017 hPa.

Vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Lousano (19 Mar 2010 às 21:35)

Boa noite.

Hoje mais um dia quente, não tanto como ontem, devido à temperatura ter descido aos 13,1º nos períodos de chuva que existiram durante a madrugada.

Neste momento uns estáveis 16,6º e vento cerca dos 30 Km/h.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2010 às 22:19)

Boas

Extremos de hoje.

Máxima:*18,9ºC*
Mínima: *13,6ºC*

Rajada máxima: *45,1km/h*

Precipitação: *2,4mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2010 às 22:25)

Por aqui muito nevoeiro neste momento.

Estou com 15.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2010 às 22:52)

De momento, nevoeiro intenso e 15,8ºC.

É Verão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2010 às 22:59)

Gilmet disse:


> Por Setúbal, tarde bastante agradável, dando mesmo para andar somente de t-shirt.



Ainda tens de comer muito bolo para andar de t-shirt com 10 ºC. 

Esteve, precisamente, um dia quente.

---

Extremos de hoje:

14,3 ºC / 21,4 ºC

4,6 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2010 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17.8ºC

Mín - 13.9ºC

Precipitação - 5.0 mm

Aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mar 2010 às 00:12)

Céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva há muito tempo...
Sigo assim com 16.8ºC, 93%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

15ºC
20.4ºC.
Precipitação: 4.3mm.


----------



## Teles (20 Mar 2010 às 00:49)

Boas , por aqui céu muito nublado e temperatura actual de 14,5Cº


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Mar 2010 às 00:55)

boa noite e bom fim-de-semana! 

Céu muito nublado, períodos de chuva fraca ou chuviscos muito esporádicos, vento fraco a moderado de S/SW numa noite bem agradável.

O termómetro (local de serviço) marca uns esperados *16ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2010 às 01:01)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Ainda tens de comer muito bolo para andar de t-shirt com 10 ºC.



Olha que a sensação térmica ao pé do rio não devia andar muito longe desse valor.

---

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, ainda 15,9ºC e nevoeiro!


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Mar 2010 às 01:08)

Estação meteorologica FINALMENTE NO SITIO.



 

Fotos saem amanhã á tarde.

Custou, mas foi. Falta os dados on line. Está-se a tratar do assunto.


----------



## squidward (20 Mar 2010 às 03:04)

é impressão minha ou isto está um calor do caraças?? *17,2ºC!!*


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Mar 2010 às 03:14)

Por aqui também não está muito menos e até com direiro a algumas abertas!

Uma noite digamos que um pouco atropicalizada a avaliar também pela humidade elevada.

Por aqui (local de serviço) ainda *16ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mar 2010 às 09:21)

Bom dia!
Neste início de Primavera, o aspecto invernal... excepto na temperatura.
Mínima "sub-tropical" de 16.8ºC...
Neste momento, vai caindo um chuvisco, com 1mm acumulado até ao momento...
Sigo ainda com 17.1ºC, 90%HR, 1020hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2010 às 09:33)

Bom dia.
Tive uma temperatura mínima de 16.0ºC e agora está pelos 16.6ºC.
O céu encontra-se encoberto e o vento é *forte*, nos 45km/h.
---------------------
Choveu durante a noite, mas nada de mais...
Agora é esperar que os aguaceiros fortes venham, e pode ser que apanhemos uma ou outra trovoada.


----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2010 às 10:00)

Em Miranda do Corvo períodos de chuva forte e uns km mais para interior, na Lousã a minha estação ainda só regista 3,8mm (A estação amadora de Miranda regista 17mm).

Uma diferença abismal em tão pouca distância.

Neste momento precipitação moderada e 15,1º.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Mar 2010 às 10:32)

Extremos de ontem:
10,4ºC/20,7ºC.
Acumulei ainda 27,7mm.
Hoje a mínima foi de 14ºC e já acumulei 3,3mm. Actualmente céu muito nublado, sem chuva e 17,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2010 às 11:49)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal choveu bem de madrugada em regime de aguaceiros fortes esta manha também já choveu bem, tenho acumulado desde as 0h *6,4mm* a rajada máxima foi de *48,3km/h*

A mínima foi de *15,2ºC*

Agora sigo com 16,6ºC, 89%HR, 1018,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2010 às 12:10)

Bom dia.

Aguaceiros fortes a marcar esta manhã. 8,3mm acumulados desde as 00h.

A mínima foi de *15,5ºC* e neste momento sigo com 16,6ºC.

Humidsde nos 91% e vento moderado de SO (225º).


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2010 às 12:16)

Por agora nada de chuva, e o sol aparece pelo meio das nuvens.
Estão 19.8ºC (quentinho) e 75% de Humidade.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Mar 2010 às 13:29)

Boa tarde
Depois de algum tempo ausente estou de volta.

Quanto a máximas a que maior registei foi de 22.0ºC
Precipitação:
Ontem 7.7mm
Hoje 2.9mm

Sigo com vento fraco e 20.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2010 às 14:05)

De momento 18,2ºC, céu encoberto, e humidade nos 87%. Está abafado.

Vento fraco de OSO (248º).


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2010 às 14:22)

Por aqui estou com 16.3ºC e dia muito húmido 96%.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## PDias (20 Mar 2010 às 14:54)

Boa tarde,

por aqui estão 18,4ºC, céu nublado com algumas pequenas abertas, vento fraco a moderado de SW, pressão nos 1015,6mb, 3 mm acumulados e 87%h/r.
Até está um dia agradável para se estar na rua, os pássaros fazem um barulho agradável e já andam por aí algumas andorinhas.
Até logo.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Mar 2010 às 16:45)

Boa tarde 

*Extremos de ontem:* 

Máximos: 19.8ºC / 88% HR
mínimos: 13.7ºC / 66% HR

Pelo início da manhã surgiram alguns aguaceiros de maior intensidade e acompanhados de vento moderado de SW. 

Várias horas passaram  e de momento apesar de existirem ainda muitas nuvens como Cumulus fractos e Cirrus fibratus, existem boas abertas e algum sol. O vento desloca-se fraco de W/SW.

A temperatura mínima não desceu além dos *15.8ºC* e a máxima ainda bastante próxima da actual chegou aos *18.9ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 18.5ºC / 70% HR


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2010 às 16:46)

O sol espreita por entre as núvens e estão 19,4ºC.

A máxima foi de *19,8ºC*.

Humidade ainda nos 82%.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2010 às 17:04)

Hoje apenas choveu até meio da manha depois disso não choveu mais! a precipitação é de *6,4mm* e a máxima foi de *18,8ºC*

Agora registo 17,4ºC, 88%HR, 1017,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Turista (20 Mar 2010 às 19:40)

Por aqui uns amenos 15,3ºC.
90% de HR e 1015,9 hPa.

Parece que hoje pode haver alguma trovoada 
A ver vamos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2010 às 19:51)

Máxima de 19,3 ºC num dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de SO.

Mais 2,4 mm hoje a somar para Março.


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Mar 2010 às 21:09)

Boa noite!

Máxima de 19.8ºC

Agora sigo com 15.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2010 às 21:29)

De momento, 15,2ºC e céu a limpar.

Humidade nos 88% e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2010 às 21:58)

Sigo com 16,5ºC . 

Humidade nos 93% e vento nos 0,0 km/h de OSO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2010 às 22:01)

Céu pouco nublado e ainda 16,3 ºC.

Vento nulo e sem precipitação, com um total que ficou estacionado nos 2,4 mm hoje.


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2010 às 22:46)

boas noites
na arranhó, a 2km SW da louriceira e a 240mts, sigo com 13.0º, ceu pouco nublado por fractus e vento nulo.


----------



## Teles (20 Mar 2010 às 22:53)

Boas , por aqui céu muito nublado e uma temperatura de 15,2Cº


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Mar 2010 às 22:57)

boa noite 

Aqui (local de serviço) o céu está nublado por Cumulus fractus mas com algumas abertas. 
O vento apresenta-se fraco de sul.

A temperatura mantém-se amena estando nos *15ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2010 às 01:13)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17.8ºC

Mín - 15.0ºC

Precipitação - 3.4 mm

Aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2010 às 01:34)

13,9ºC e humidade nos 92%.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2010 às 01:50)

Céu pouco nublado e 14,7 ºC.

Vento fraco de NO e 94 % de humidade.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Mar 2010 às 07:46)

bom dia  

Ao chegar a casa o cenário é de Cumulus fractus e Stratus fractus, até ao momento com algumas abertas e também alguns raios de sol.

O vento apresenta-se fraco de NW e apesar de ligeiramente mais fresco do que ontem por esta hora, a temperatura permanece amena.
*
Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 18.9ºC / 88% HR
mínimos: 15.2ºC / 68% HR

*Valores actuais:* 13.3ºC / 90% HR


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2010 às 10:53)

Sigo neste momento com 19,6º e 75% de Humidade...O sol brilha e está alguma neblina.
Um clima bastante diferente ao da Moita *(HotSpot)*, que tem céu encoberto, 16.1ºC e 96% de Humidade...
Duas estações tão perto, mas tão longe


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2010 às 11:05)

Malta, hoje vou á tarde á Serra da arrábida, com 501m de altitude.
Vou disfrutar do nevoeiro que lá possa haver, ou do céu azul e magnificas paisagens.


Trarei fotografias.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2010 às 11:23)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 12,9 ºC numa noite de céu parcialmente nublado.

Agora céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, cirroestratus, por isso o dia está bastante solarengo.

O vento sopra fraco de Leste.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2010 às 11:59)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *11,8ºC*, nesta noite de céu muito nublado.

Por agora sigo já com *20,4ºC*!

Humidade nos 75% e pressão a 1020 hPa.

Vento fraco de SSO (202º).


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2010 às 12:12)

andres disse:


> Malta, hoje vou á tarde á Serra da arrábida, com 501m de altitude.
> Vou disfrutar do nevoeiro que lá possa haver, ou do céu azul e magnificas paisagens.
> 
> 
> Trarei fotografias.



Não me parece que haja nevoeiro na serra da arribada hoje!! daqui onde estou não a vejo mas o céu está quase limpo para aqueles lados do mar...


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2010 às 12:14)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *13,2ºC* deve ser batida antes da meia noite.

Agora céu pouco nublado sol muito forte com o vento praticamente nulo e a temperatura é de *19.6ºC* é hoje que tenho o dia mais quente do ano até agora


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Mar 2010 às 12:23)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *13.1ºC*

Agora sigo com 18.9ºC e céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus.


----------



## PDias (21 Mar 2010 às 12:23)

Bom dia,

por aqui a minima foi de 12,8ºC, agora estão 18,6ºC mas já chegou aos 20,6ºC quando o sol descobriu, céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco de NE, a precipitação hoje é que foi nula, nestes ultimos dois dias acumulou 3mm (não coincidindo em nada com os alertas do I.M.), pressão nos 1019hpa e 73%h/r.
Até logo!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2010 às 12:37)

Aqui já fui aos 19.0ºC  neste momento estou com 16.5ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2010 às 12:50)

Aqui vou com uns quentinhos *21,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2010 às 13:14)

O céu tropeçou e está a cair por aqui.

*9,5mm* e continua a chover de maneira brutal!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2010 às 13:16)

Gilmet disse:


> O céu tropeçou e está a cair por aqui.
> 
> *9,5mm* e continua a chover de maneira brutal!



Aqui só pinga  mas de facto, para oeste e noroeste de mim (Sintra) tá negro.

17.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2010 às 13:18)

Trovoada e *14,8mm* acumulados!

As ruas estão rios!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2010 às 13:24)

*22,2mm* e estradas intransitáveis!

14,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2010 às 13:26)

Gilmet disse:


> *22,2mm* e estradas intransitáveis!
> 
> 14,0ºC.



Não admira, o que vai para aí, isto é o que eu vejo daqui


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2010 às 13:28)

Trovãooooooooooooo 

17.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (21 Mar 2010 às 13:29)

boas
dia de verão na arranhó, a 2km SW da louriceira e a 5km W de arruda dos vinhos.
o céu apresenta-se nublado por C.Congestus, o vento sopra fraco variavel e o carro marca 21º.
as celulas convectivas vão crescendo
nos prox 2 dias as minimas hão de descer embora as maximas devam manter-se semelhantes dada a já significativa radiação solar.
3f a noite volta o fluxo tropical...primavera instalada


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2010 às 13:35)

Aqui também já chove.

0.2 mm a temperatura está a cair bem 16.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2010 às 13:35)

Embora já esteja a abrandar, a chuva mantém-se forte.

*26,4mm* e temperatura nos 13,9ºC!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2010 às 13:37)

Aqui está bastante sol e vento nulo.

Céu nublado por nuvens médias e altas e 21,1 ºC.

Nada de precipitação.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2010 às 13:41)

Aqui já estiveram 20,2ºC, mas já está a descer.
Nada de chuva.

Céu a oeste, na altura que se ouviu o trovão:






-------------

13:45 - O vento rodou para sudoeste.
Agora está assim:


----------



## belem (21 Mar 2010 às 14:04)

miguel disse:


> Não me parece que haja nevoeiro na serra da arribada hoje!! daqui onde estou não a vejo mas o céu está quase limpo para aqueles lados do mar...



Posso confirmar daqui ( junto à Serra da Arrábida) que neste momento está sem nevoeiro mesmo na parte mais alta ( ao contrário de ontem).


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2010 às 14:05)

Aqui vou com *23,1ºC*


----------



## NunoBrito (21 Mar 2010 às 14:37)

Dados actuais:





Fonte dos dados:


----------



## stormy (21 Mar 2010 às 14:51)

boas tardes a todos
desloquei-me para Arruda dos vinhos para almoçar com uns amigos, tenho uma célula a W a vir pra cá direitinha
neste momento vento nulo, ceu muito nublado por torres, C.Congestus e "cogumelos" em rapida expansão, o carro marca 20.5º


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2010 às 15:10)

Gilmet disse:


> Embora já esteja a abrandar, a chuva mantém-se forte.
> 
> *26,4mm* e temperatura nos 13,9ºC!



22,5mm registados pela RUEMA do Cacém.








Quantidade de precipitação estimada pelo radar:






-----------------------

Vai chuviscando aqui, com o vento a soprar moderado de NO.

A nordeste de mim, a estação de Bucelas já vai com 17mm acumulados na última hora.


----------



## lm1960 (21 Mar 2010 às 15:41)

Boas,

Hoje cerca das 14:00 começou a escurecer e ao olhar em redor da minha casa detectei uma "chaminé" de furacão na direcção Norte, aí para os lados Fanhões / Freixial por cima daquelas serras.

Chamei um vizinho a assistimos á sua dissipação, transformando-se np tipo de cauda da animal, ainda tirei foto com o tlm mas era muito longe e não ficou nada dejeito.


----------



## DRC (21 Mar 2010 às 16:09)

Por aqui choveu moderadamente com um acumulado até agora de 2,5 mm.
Continua a chover mas agora de forma fraca.

Temperatura nos 16ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Mar 2010 às 16:41)

Olá boa tarde! 

O dia tem sido marcado por algum sol e aguaceiros como o que ocorreu ao início da tarde com alguma intensidade. 
De momento existem muitas nuvens com boas formações em destaque a SE com Cumulunimbus incus, Cumulus congestus e Stratocumulus castellanus; contudo por aqui o céu está pouco nublado.

A temperatura permanece bem primaveril e já chegou a uma máxima de *20.0ºC*; o vento sopra fraco de NW.

*Valores actuais:* 18.3ºC / 69% HR


----------



## Brunomc (21 Mar 2010 às 17:06)

> *Tromba de água inunda baixa do Cacém*
> Hoje
> Uma intensa chuvada nesta zona de Sintra provocou várias inundações naquela localidade. Os bombeiros acorreram a dezenas de chamadas
> Ao final da manhã o Cacém, uma das zonas mais povoadas do concelho de Sintra,esteve so intenso temporal. Terá sido, segundo os metereologistas, um fenómeno de uma tromba de água.O temporal inundou as partes baixas da localidade, causando várias inundações. Os bombeiros receberam dezenas de pedidos de ajuda. A baixa do Cacém está em obras, o que agravou os danos



Fonte : DN PORTUGAL


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Mar 2010 às 17:10)

Belos Cumulus congestus ainda bem visíveis e com bom potencial a SE, enfim, a faixa privilegiada destes eventos... 

Aqui muito poucas nuvens mas à base de Cumulus fractus, maior compactação a norte e o vento permanece fraco de NW.

*Valores actuais:* 17.6ºC / 67% HR

*Tromba de água inunda baixa do Cacém*

Um fenómeno bastante curioso tendo em vista a distância do mar... 
Deve ser uma expressão também a colocar no saco dos mini-tornados!


----------



## Brunomc (21 Mar 2010 às 17:22)

> Tromba de água inunda baixa do Cacém
> 
> Um fenómeno bastante curioso tendo em vista a distância do mar...
> Deve ser uma expressão também a colocar no saco dos mini-tornados!



pois é


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Mar 2010 às 17:41)

Boa tarde!

Tem estado um dia quente e bonito de sol, apenas tendo estado nublado durante a hora do almoço.

A máxima de hoje foi de *20.0ºC*

Agora sigo com 16.3ºC e com céu limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2010 às 17:55)

Voltei do passeio á Serra da Arrábida, que teve bastante sol e algum calor.
A temperatura "mínima" que por lá encontrei, foi nos 20.2ºC, e a "máxima" nos 23ºC.
Havia também algum vento.
Aqui estão as fotografias:
















E claro, não podiam faltar os instrumentos dum meteolouco


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2010 às 18:17)

A precipitação totalizou-se nos *32,7mm*!

De momento o Sol brilha mas as estradas encontram-se imundas.

Fiz uma curta viagem depois da chuvada mais intensa, e logo postarei uma pequena reportagem sobre o sucedido.

15,1ºC, humidade nos 82% e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## aqpcb (21 Mar 2010 às 18:42)

Estão a aproximar-se umas nuvens bem interessantes na zona de Palmela que não esta no radar nem no infravermelho do IM, alguém me pode tirar duvidas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mar 2010 às 19:21)

Boas

Após ter chegado a casa eram para ai umas 18:30h quando se abateu o primeiro e unico aguaceiro de hoje acompanhado por trovoada mas que não chegou a vir, tendo acumulado em poucos minutos 2.2mm, nada mau.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2010 às 20:13)

De momento sigo com 13,5ºC e céu muito nublado.

Humidade a 85% e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2010 às 20:16)

NunoBrito disse:


> Fonte dos dados:



Excelente exposição da estação aos fluxos de ar e à precipitação. 

Espero que ela esteja bem presa.


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Mar 2010 às 21:27)

Boas!

Sigo com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2010 às 22:05)

Agora 13,9 ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Máxima de 21,8 ºC.

Não houve precipitação acumulada.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Mar 2010 às 22:21)

Quando vi as notícias das inundações no Cacém fiquei parvo. Aqui pela Figueira o dia foi quente (19,6ºC de máxima), seco, solarengo com o céu limpo todo o dia, totalmente diferente do que aconteceu por aí.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Mar 2010 às 22:52)

boa noite! 

De momento o céu está praticamente limpo, o vento apresenta-se geralmente fraco embora por vezes moderado de NW.

A temperatura (local de serviço) está nos *12ºC*.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2010 às 23:38)

Boas

Máxima:*23,4ºC*
Mínima: *12,7ºC* actual

Rajada máxima de 30,6km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2010 às 00:21)

Extremos de ontem:

12,8 ºC / 21,8 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu pouco a muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas, alternando ao longo do dia, mas geralmente com boas abertas e vento fraco a moderado de SE a SO, variável.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2010 às 00:58)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18.9ºC

Mín - 11.7ºC

Precipitação - 1.6 mm

Aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde e um trovão o vento esteve fraco até final da tarde tornando-se moderado para a noite.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2010 às 01:01)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 12,1ºC, estagnados.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2010 às 07:28)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *10,8ºC*, nesta madrugada de céu, alternando entre pouco e muito nublado.

De momento com 11,2ºC e o Sol brilha alegremente, novamente.

Humidade nos 90% e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2010 às 09:29)

andres disse:


> Voltei do passeio á Serra da Arrábida, que teve bastante sol e algum calor.
> A temperatura "mínima" que por lá encontrei, foi nos 20.2ºC, e a "máxima" nos 23ºC.
> Havia também algum vento.
> Aqui estão as fotografias:
> ...



boas fotos, cenario lindissimo


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2010 às 09:57)

De momento, 14,0ºC e céu muito nublado.

Humidade nos 75% e vento fraco de NNE (22º).

Pressão estável nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Mar 2010 às 10:55)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 10.3ºC, por agora estão 17.6ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Mar 2010 às 12:08)

Bom dia!
Depois de uma curta ausência, eis-me de volta...
E para dar conta de mais uma previsão totalmente falhada pelos modelos e IM, pois no Sábado, com alertas amarelos e tudo, nem um pingo caiu para amostra no período dos alertas...
Ontem também nem um pingo... enfim, pelo menos deu para ir à mini-maratona da ponte com um belo dia de sol, não obstante o nevoeiro matinal...
Quanto a ontem ainda, realço a máxima do ano com 21.1ºC.
De momento, sigo com 17.7ºC, 62%HR, 1025hpa, céu encoberto, vento fraco.
Mínima de 11.4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2010 às 12:11)

Mínima de 11,2 ºC.

Agora vento fraco de Leste, e céu pouco nublado por nuvens médias e altas e 18,3 ºC.

Pressão estável nos 1023,8 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2010 às 12:14)

Por aqui estou com 15.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2010 às 12:47)

Humidade em queda, nos 58% e temperatura nos 17,2ºC.

Céu encoberto, mas os raios de Sol ainda conseguem atingir as superfícies no solo.


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Mar 2010 às 12:55)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *11.8ºC*

Por agora sigo com 17.0ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Mar 2010 às 19:05)

olá boa tarde... 

De momento céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco de NW.

A temperatura máxima atingida foi de *19.3ºC* contra uma mínima de *10.7ºC*.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 20.0ºC / 90% HR
mínimos: 13.0ºC / 54% HR

*Valores actuais:* 13.9ºC / 68% HR


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Mar 2010 às 19:53)

Boas!

A máxima de hoje foi de *19.1ºC*.

Agora sigo com 14.4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2010 às 20:29)

Extremos de hoje:

11,2 ºC / 19,2 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Leste, com uma estagnação da temperatura a partir do início da tarde.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2010 às 21:03)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de *19,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,7ºC e céu encoberto por núvens de média altitude.

Humidade nos 83% e pressão nos 1020 hPa. Vento fraco de NE (45º).


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Mar 2010 às 21:49)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (22 Mar 2010 às 22:15)

Boa noite.

Hoje a máxima de 20,2º deve ter sido a última da sequência de temperaturas máximas acima dos 20º que existiu durante a última semana.

Neste momento 9,2º


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2010 às 22:51)

Boas

Máxima: *20,8ºC*
Mínima: *10,9ºC*

Rajada máxima: *22,5km/h*

Agora:
13,8ºC
81%HR
1019,6hpa
vento fraco 3km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Mar 2010 às 23:32)

Dia de céu encoberto, com algumas abertas...
De momento, 14.6ºC, 81%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

11.4ºC
20.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2010 às 23:54)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

De momento, 10,9ºC e céu muito nublado por uma fina camada de Cirroestratus.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2010 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17.8ºC

Mín - 11.1ºC

Céu pouco/muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Mar 2010 às 03:36)

boa madrugada... 

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco de norte e temperaturas no limiar de uma noite considerada fria.

O termómetro (local de serviço) marca neste momento *11ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2010 às 07:06)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto por Altoestratus, de momento, sendo que a temperatura se encontra nos 12,8ºC.

A mínima foi de *10,9ºC* logo à meia noite.

Humidade nos 85%, pressão a 1015 hPa e vento fraco, a 11,5 km/h, de E (90º).


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Mar 2010 às 08:19)

bom dia 

Início de manhã com muitas nuvens, com o céu preenchido por Altocumulus perlucidus.
O vento apresenta-se fraco de NNE.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Máximos: 19.3ºC / 83% HR
mínimos: 10.7ºC / 48% HR

A temperatura mínima desta madrugada não desceu além dos *11.2ºC*.

*Valores atuais:* 12.9ºC / 81% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2010 às 12:13)

Dia bastante quente, estou com 18.1ºC.

O vento está fraco de sul.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Mar 2010 às 13:00)

Boas!

Hoje a mínima foi de *11.8ºC*

Por agora sigo com 19.1ºC e céu praticamente limpo. (apenas algumas nuvens altas)


----------



## Extreme (23 Mar 2010 às 14:08)

Dia com céu limpo, apenas com algumas núvens altas e de momento com uma temperatura de 21C

EDIT: A temperatura passou agora para os 23,3C


----------



## stormy (23 Mar 2010 às 14:53)

boas
sigo com 21.7º, após maxima de 21.8º, céu nublado por cumulus, altocumulus e alguns altoestratus e vento nulo


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2010 às 14:57)

Olá 

Depois de muito tempo ausente neste fórum, eis que estou de volta.

Acumulei 1,1 mm desde as 0 horas devido a um aguaceiro forte que passou por aqui, com bastante trovoada.  

Mentira... Estou a brincar...  Mas agora a sério, é para dizer que nos meus registos de hoje vão ver lá 1,1 mm acusados. Este valor foi devido à manutenção do pluviómetro que foi efectuada há pouco. Um ligeiro estremecimento das conchas fez registar precipitação, mas nada de mais. 

Neste momento 20,6ºC e HR nos 61%. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco a nulo.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Mar 2010 às 15:14)

Subiu um pouco a temperatura é agora de 19.8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mar 2010 às 15:32)

Aqui está bastante calor, com 23ºC.
O céu está muito nublado com muitos cumulos.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Mar 2010 às 15:52)

Boa tarde!
Tarde bem amena hoje, com a máxima do ano a ser batida novamente...
Já tive 21.5ºC.
De momento, sigo com céu muito nublado, com algumas boas abertas, 20.5ºC, 61%HR, 1013hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (23 Mar 2010 às 18:27)

boas
na encarnação a maxima foi de 22.0º.
agora sigo com 18.9º, ceu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de sul


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Mar 2010 às 18:49)

Máxima de *20.0ºC*

Agora sigo com 16.4ºC e céu praticamente limpo.
Hoje já deu para andar de manga curta, o dia esteve quente.


----------



## thunderboy (23 Mar 2010 às 19:35)

Boa noite 
Aqui hoje bati a máxima do ano de 22.9ºC.
A mínima foi bem alta, 9.8ºC, à semelhança das outras noites.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2010 às 20:16)

Boas

Máxima: *21,4ºC* 

mínima: *11,6ºC*

Rajada máxima de *22,5km/h*

Agora sigo com 16,6ºC, 72%HR, 1010,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## HotSpot (23 Mar 2010 às 20:23)

*23.2 °C (14:54 UTC)*
*9.9 °C (06:19 UTC)*

Máxima do ano por cá.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2010 às 20:39)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de *20,4ºC*. [Valor do Ogimet. O meu foi demasiado elevado para o considerar como real.]

De momento sigo ainda com 15,1ºC, nesta agradável noite primaveril de céu muito nublado por Cirroestratus.

Humidade nos 76% e pressão a 1011 hPa.

Vento nos 6,5 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Mar 2010 às 20:50)

Sigo com 15.3ºC.


----------



## zejorge (23 Mar 2010 às 21:34)

Boa noite

A minha filhota, que trabalha na área do ambiente, precisava dos dados pluviométricos, da 1ª semana de Janeiro da zona de Porto de Mós.
Será que alguém me poderá facultar tais elementos ??
Desde já os meus agradecimentos antecipados.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Mar 2010 às 21:42)

Dia de máxima do ano, com 21.5ºC, ainda bem longe dos 26ºC do ano passado, mas o fim do mês ainda vem longe...
De momento, sigo com céu nublado, 15-6ºC, 81%HR, 1013hpa.
Vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

13.1ºC
21.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2010 às 21:58)

zejorge disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> A minha filhota, que trabalha na área do ambiente, precisava dos dados pluviométricos, da 1ª semana de Janeiro da zona de Porto de Mós.
> Será que alguém me poderá facultar tais elementos ??
> Desde já os meus agradecimentos antecipados.



Acho que não existe nenhuma estação em Porto de Mós.

A estação mais próxima deve ser a de Alcobaça.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2010 às 22:18)

Máxima de 22,3 ºC.

Um dia solarengo, de vento fraco de Sul, e sem precipitação.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2010 às 22:42)

Céu agora encoberto por Cumulus, e temperatura nos 14,4ºC, a estagnar.

Humidade a 79% e vento moderado de OSO (248º).


----------



## zejorge (23 Mar 2010 às 23:26)

Boa noite André

Quero agradecer muito, a prontidão da resposta, e se não for pedir muito qual a fonte daqueles dados ?

Cumprimentos


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Mar 2010 às 23:54)

boa noite 

O céu apresenta muitas nuvens, contudo com algumas abertas.
O vento desloca-se fraco de oeste.

*Extremos de 23-Março:*

Máximos: 21.7ºC / 83% HR
mínimos: 11.2ºC / 42% HR

*Valores actuais:* 14.2ºC / 73% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2010 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20.0ºC

Mín - 11.7ºC

Céu pouco pouco/muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (24 Mar 2010 às 00:29)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado durante a manhã e pouco nublado durante a tarde.

Máxima: 21,9º

Mínima: 6,9º

Neste momento chuva moderada e 12,7º.


----------



## torque (24 Mar 2010 às 07:12)

Bom dia,

Tem sido um início de dia muito chuvoso. Pelo menos desde as 4:55h que chove por aqui.
No entanto deixou de chover agora mesmo.

Vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto do dia.


----------



## Teles (24 Mar 2010 às 07:23)

Boas , por aqui a madrugada foi de muita chuva , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 8,7mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2010 às 08:29)

Bom dia.

Madrugada com alguma precipitação, acumulando-se 13,4 mm.

A mínima está a dar-se agora, com 13,9 ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mar 2010 às 08:58)

Bom Dia

Belo inicio de manhã com chuva por vezes forte, a Minima foi de 14.9ºC, por agora continua a chover mas já de forma mais fraca.


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2010 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

Manhã de chuva persistente ora mais fraca, ora moderada. Já alguns lençóis de água pela cidade.




zejorge disse:


> Boa noite André
> 
> Quero agradecer muito, a prontidão da resposta, e se não for pedir muito qual a fonte daqueles dados ?
> 
> Cumprimentos



Os dados que o André apresentou são oficiais, do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mar 2010 às 09:33)

Bom dia!
Noite de alguma chuva, que acumulou 8.1mm (dados do Lightning).
Já não chove há algum tempo e sigo assim com 15.4ºC, 79%HR, 1011hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (24 Mar 2010 às 10:11)

Bom dia

Inicio de manhã bastante chuvosa.
Neste momento o céu está bastante nublado mas não chove


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Mar 2010 às 11:58)

Olá bom dia! 

Muita superfícies molhadas denunciando a ocorrência de alguma precipitação ao início da manhã, mas desde aí esta tem sido bastante soalheira por aqui, já a SE é bem visível uma faixa contínua de Altocumulus e Stratocumulus em deslocação de SW. 
Estou portanto no corredor da Primavera... 

O vento sopra fraco de NW e uma temperatura bem agradável. A mínima desta madrugada esteve nos *13.0ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 17.9ºC / 45% HR


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2010 às 12:05)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *13,1ºC* pelas 8:03.

De momento sigo com 16,3ºC e humidade nos 65%.

Vento moderado de NO (315º), nos 17,6 km/h e pressão a 1009 hPa.

Choveu durante a madrugada, tendo acumulado *9,6mm*, mas agora o Sol brilha resplandecente.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mar 2010 às 12:10)

O acumulado de percipitação até agora está em 5.6mm.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Mar 2010 às 12:12)

Por Tomar as temperaturas até ao momento,

15.0 ºC (12:06)
13.2 ºC (06:40)

e conto até ao momento já com 9mm de chuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2010 às 12:17)

Por aqui após uma noite chuvosa onde acumulei 9.4 mm eis que o céu se encontra pouco nublado.

Estou com 15.6ºC e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2010 às 12:56)

Com 17,4ºC, segue mais este dia primaveril. 

Vento fraco de Oeste e 62% de humidade.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Mar 2010 às 13:13)

Céu pouco nublado por pequenos Cumulus fractus, muito sol primaveril e vento fraco de NW.

*Valores actuais:* 18.3ºC / 40% HR


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Mar 2010 às 15:38)

Boa tarde!

A mínima de hoje foi de *13.0ºC*.

Agora sigo com 16.8ºC e céu a ficar nublado por cumulus.
Durante esta noite e manhã choveu bastante.


----------



## zejorge (24 Mar 2010 às 16:14)

Boa tarde

Por aqui, depois de uma noite e madrugada molhada, sigo com

Temperatura - 18,2º
Humidade - 49%
Pressão - 1009
Precipitação acumulada - 7,2 mm


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2010 às 17:18)

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado. Nada acumulei para além do valor já exibido esta manhã.

Tenho 17,0ºC neste momento, depois de uma máxima de *18,7ºC*.

Humidade nos 62% e vento moderado de Oete.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mar 2010 às 17:36)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.7ºC

T.Minima: 14.9ºC

Prec: 5.6mm


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2010 às 17:52)

Boas

Aqui a precipitação acumulada do inicio do dia é de *6,8mm*

A mínima foi de *13,8ºC* e a máxima de *18,9ºC*

A rajada máxima até agora foi de *40,2km/h* este valor deverá ser batido até as 00h 

Agora sigo com 14,9ºC, 67%HR, 1007,8hpa e vento fraco ainda mas vai se intensificar para a noite...


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Mar 2010 às 17:56)

Máxima de *18.3ºC*

Sigo com 15.1ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mar 2010 às 18:49)

Hoje houve um pouco de tudo, desde chuva de madrugada, a céu encoberto, pouco nublado a praticamente limpo...
De momento, está pouco nublado, com a temperatura nos 15.2ºC, 60%HR, 1009hpa.
Máxima de 18.6ºC.


----------



## stormy (24 Mar 2010 às 19:17)

boas
depois de uma madrugada e manhã chuvosas a tarde clareou e o céu manteve apenas alguma nebulosidade baixa/media de desenvolvimento vertical.
neste momento, na encarnação, 14.3º, vento de SW fraco com alguns picos de intensidade moderada, e céu nublado por estratocumulus de nivel medio e cirroestratus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2010 às 19:42)

Máxima de 19,0 ºC.

Céu nublado por nuvens médias, geralmente cumulus.

Agora vento fraco a moderado de SO e 14,8 ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Mar 2010 às 20:05)

Boa noite 

Um dia com sol mas também com chuva por acompanhamento ao final da tarde apesar de com intensidade fraca. 

Cumulus fractus deslocam-se ao sabor do vento vindo de oeste, mas com algumas abertas.

A temperatura máxima atingida foi de *18.7ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 13.3ºC / 55% HR


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2010 às 20:58)

Céu muito nublado por grandes Cumulus, e 13,7ºC de temperatura.

Humidade nos 69% e pressão a 1008 hPa.

Vento fraco a moderado de SO (225º).


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mar 2010 às 21:32)

Neste momento, destaque maior para o vento, que sopra moderado com rajadas de SW...
Céu muito nublado, temperatura nos 14.9ºC, 62%HR, 1009hpa.

Extremos do dia:

14.5ºC
18.6ºC
Precipitação: 8.1mm.


----------



## ct5iul (24 Mar 2010 às 23:01)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 19.6ºc 13:18
Temp Min: 13.1ºc 08:17
Rajada Max: 36.8km/h 22:44
Wind Chill : 6,5 22:44
Chuva Precipitação 10.5mm


Temp actual 13.4ºC 23:00
Pressão: 1006.8Hpa 23:00
Intensidade do Vento: 14.7 km/h 23:00
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento:S
Temperatura do vento: 9.3ºC 23:00
Humidade Relativa:67% 23:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 10.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ww.com/CT2IUL

RADIOAMADORES
http://sites.google.com/site/radioamadoresprotecaocivil/


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2010 às 23:03)

Boas

Aqui a rajada máxima até agora foi de *41,8km/h* 

Temperatura actual de 14,4ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Mar 2010 às 23:54)

olá

Por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de WNW.
*
Extremos de 24-Março*

Máximos: 18.7ºC / 88% HR
mínimos: 13.0ºC / 38% HR
*
Valores actuais:* 13.4ºC / 56% HR


----------



## Teles (24 Mar 2010 às 23:54)

Céu pouco nublado , precipitação acumulada 14,4m , temperatura actual de 11,8Cº


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16.7ºC

Mín - 12.2ºC

Precipitação - 9.4 mm

Aguaceiros fracos durante a noite e vento forte.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2010 às 00:08)

*Extremos de Anteontem:*







---

Extremos de Ontem:






---

Por agora, 13,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2010 às 00:58)

Boas

Rajada de vento muito fortes agora!! máxima de *56,1km/h* 

Temperatura de 14,8ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2010 às 01:19)

Nova rajada máxima *61km/h *


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2010 às 01:30)

miguel disse:


> Nova rajada máxima *61km/h *



Aqui já tive 69 km/h


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2010 às 02:00)

Aqui, vento forte de sudoeste com rajadas.
Já chove, embora ainda fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2010 às 02:17)

Acabei de ter 76 km/h e já acumulei 0.2 mm.


----------



## FJC (25 Mar 2010 às 02:24)

Boa noite

Na Marinha Grande chove com bastante intensidade à uns minutos.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2010 às 02:41)

79 km/h e 0.4 mm


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2010 às 02:50)

Chove agora com muita intensidade!
2mm acumulados.

Vento com rajadas forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2010 às 02:52)

Chove torrencialmente 

1.4 mm e vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2010 às 03:17)

Nice   já não chove, a frente rendeu 2.4 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2010 às 07:12)

Bom dia!

Noite de chuva, e algum vento. No entanto, no que toca a este último, não registei mais que 54,2 km/h, possivelmente devido a algumas falhas de transmissão que o anemómetro teve esta noite.

Acumulei *7,3mm* de precipitação.

A temperatura mínima foi registava às 5:27, com *10,0ºC*, e actualmente sigo com 10,2ºC.

Humidade nos 86% e vento a 13,3 km/h de O (270º).

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus Mediocris e Cirrus dispersos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Mar 2010 às 08:10)

bem, esta noite rendeu mais 4 mm. A juntar aos 8.8 mm de ontem nestes dois dias o resultado são 12.8 mm. Está dentro daquilo que era previsto. 13.1c neste momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2010 às 08:17)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 11,3 ºC numa noite de alguma precipitação. Acumulados 5,2 mm.

Agora 13,1 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SO.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mar 2010 às 09:12)

Bom dia.
Tive uma mínima de 12ºC.
A chuva ficou-se pelos 4.6mm.
Agora o céu está pouco nublado e algum sol.


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2010 às 09:13)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado, mas sempre com cumulus de alguma dimensão à espreita e vento geralmente fraco com algumas rajadas.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Mar 2010 às 09:34)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *10.8ºC*

Agora sigo com 14.7 e céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.

Durante a madrugada e início da manhã esteve a chover, o vento também foi forte.


----------



## F_R (25 Mar 2010 às 10:55)

Bom dia

Em Santarém choveu durante a noite.
de manhã o céu estava praticamente limpo.
Neste momento o sol ainda brilha, mas de Norte vem cada vez mais nuvens.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2010 às 13:02)

Caiu há momentos um aguaceiro moderado mas bastante efémero que deixou mais 0,6 mm.

A temperatura caiu para os 12,8 ºC actuais.


----------



## F_R (25 Mar 2010 às 13:38)

Chuva e vento forte neste momento

Mais um cheirinho a inverno


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2010 às 13:41)

Boas

Aqui a precipitação acumulada vai em *4,4mm*

A rajada máxima foi de *70,8km/h* (2:53)

Agora céu nublado com abertas (aguaceiros) e temperatura de 14,9ºC com vento moderado por vezes forte na altura dos aguaceiros.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Mar 2010 às 14:12)

Boa tarde!
Mais uma vez, madrugada de chuva e vento.
Total de 5.4mm acumulados.
De momento, céu nublado com abertas, vento moderado com rajadas, predominantemente de O.
Temperatura nos 16.2ºC, 44%HR, 1011hpa, UV5 (máximo de 7 hoje, o mais alto do ano).


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Mar 2010 às 14:46)

Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado.

Sigo com 14.2ºC.


----------



## dahon (25 Mar 2010 às 16:26)

Chove torrencial neste momento em Coimbra.

Cumps.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2010 às 18:00)

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *15,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,1ºC e humidade a 71%.

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes fizeram-se sentir durante a manhã e tarde. *11,3mm* de precipitação acumulada.

Vento moderado a forte de Oeste.


----------



## zejorge (25 Mar 2010 às 18:21)

Boa tarde

Dia caracterizado por aguaceiros fortes, acompanhados em alguns casos de granizo.
Neste momento sigo com

Temperatura - 11,4º
HRelativa - 82%
Pressão - 1013 hpa
Precipitação acumulada - 8,7 mm
Vento fraco WSW - 5,8 kmh


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2010 às 18:31)

Boas

Tarde de alguns poucos aguaceiros e bastante fresca devido ao vento sobretudo 

Máxima de *16,1ºC* 
Mínima: *10,8ºC*

Precipitação de *6,0mm*

Rajada máxima de *70,8km/h*

Temperatura actual de 13,3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2010 às 18:33)

Hoje levo acumulados 6,6 mm. Pouco depois das 15H caiu o aguaceiro mais forte, acompanhado de vento forte com uma rajada a atingir os 61,2 km/h.


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2010 às 19:46)

boas
após um dia de aguaceiros e vento por vezes fortes, sigo com ceu pouco nublado por fractus, vento fraco de WSW e 12.3º


----------



## N_Fig (25 Mar 2010 às 19:59)

Boas,
Extremos de hoje:
8,7ºC/16ºC.
Levo ainda acumulados 21,2mm. Actualmente 9,7ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2010 às 20:31)

Está fresco! 11,2ºC e céu encoberto. Chove moderadamente.

Humidade nos 74% e vento moderado de SSO (202º).


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2010 às 21:21)

Mais um aguaceiro forte!

A temperatura caíu para os *9,3ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Mar 2010 às 21:22)

olá boa noite! 

Um dia nada monótono, até interessante, se bem que da minha parte bem preenchido e pouca atenção lhe dei...

Aguaceiros por vezes intensos, períodos de sol com boas abertas, contudo a temperatura máxima revelou ser mais modesta face aos dias anteriores; *16.6ºC*.

De momento o céu permanece muito nublado mas não totalmente, vento fraco de oeste e não chove.

*Valores actuais:* 10.4ºC / 75% HR


----------



## Teles (25 Mar 2010 às 21:22)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 7,3Cº , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 7,7mm


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Mar 2010 às 21:23)

Máxima de *17.5ºC*

Agora sigo com 11.3ºC e chuvisca.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Mar 2010 às 21:45)

Sem prejuízo de um ou outro aguaceiro fraco e rápido durante a tarde, não mais acumulou além dos 5.4mm.
De momento, céu nublado, 13.2ºc, 62%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.3ºC
17.2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2010 às 21:53)

Máxima de 15,7 ºC num final de manhã com algumas abertas.

Acumulados, até agora, precisamente 10,0 mm.

E a mínima é a temperatura actual, com 10,9 ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mar 2010 às 22:15)

A percipitação acumulada de hoje cá foi de 8.8mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Mar 2010 às 23:33)

Olá 

Alguns Cumulus fractus deambulam por aqui, num céu bastante mais limpo do que há algumas horas atrás, o vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de oeste.

*Valores actuais:* 9.2ºC / 76% HR


----------



## thunderboy (25 Mar 2010 às 23:54)

Boa noite, por cá os extremos foram 6.6ºC, que é a temperatura actual, e 15.4ºC.
Precipitação acumulada: 8mm


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13.9ºC

Mín - 10.0ºC

Precipitação - 5.2 mm

Céu pouco pouco/muito nublado intercalado de aguaceiros o vento esteve moderado/forte.


----------



## Teles (26 Mar 2010 às 00:40)

Por aqui de momento céu limpo e temperatura actual de 4,8Cº


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Mar 2010 às 00:52)

De momento o céu não apresenta grandes alterações, apenas uma gradual descida da temperatura.

*Extremos de 25-Março*

Máximos: 16.6ºC / 85% HR
mínimos: 9.1ºC / 40% HR

*Valores actuais:* 8.9ºC / 76% HR


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2010 às 09:18)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado, e assim se mantém. Sigo com 14,2ºC após uma mínima de *9,3ºC*.

Humidade nos 71% e pressão a 1020 hPa. Vento fraco de SO (225º).


----------



## vitamos (26 Mar 2010 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

Céu nublado com ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos a espaços. 9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2010 às 09:34)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 10,9 ºC.

Céu muito nublado, embora com algumas abertas e 15,0 ºC.

Acumulados 0,8 mm durante a madrugada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2010 às 09:36)

Extremos de ontem:

10,8 ºC / 15,7 ºC

10,0 mm


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2010 às 10:35)

De momento, 14,9ºC, com céu parcialmente encoberto.

28,1 km/h de Oeste e 68%.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2010 às 12:49)

À medida que a quantidade de neblusidade diminui, o vento aumenta de intensidade.

Atingi há pouco os *51,4 km/h*, e, de momento, registo 33,1 km/h de OSO (248º).

Pressão nos 1022 hPa e humidade a 60%. Temperatura nos 16,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2010 às 15:40)

Por aqui estou com 15.2ºC o céu está muito nublado.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mar 2010 às 15:49)

Por aqui sigo com 17,7ºC e 55% de Humidade.
Caiu um aguaceiro fraco há 30 minutos.
Agora o céu está muito nublado com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mar 2010 às 15:52)

Boa tarde!
Dia de céu nublado com abertas, e alguns aguaceiros fracos de manhã que nada acumularam...
Neste momento sigo com 17ºC, 61%HR, 1024hpa.


----------



## F_R (26 Mar 2010 às 18:28)

Vai chovendo agora em Santarém


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Mar 2010 às 18:34)

Boas!

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima de *10.3ºC*

Máxima de *18.5ºC*

Agora sigo com 15.0ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mar 2010 às 18:37)

Sigo neste momento com 16.0ºC e 65% de Humidade...
A estação do *HotSpot*, regista neste momento 14.1ºC e 79% de Humidade.O vento está fraco, nos 11.3km/h


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2010 às 19:13)

Boa tarde!

A tarde que deu por terminado o 2º período lectivo teve uma máxima de *19,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,8ºC, humidade nos 68% e pressão a 1023 hPa.

Vento moderado de NNO (338º).


----------



## Lousano (26 Mar 2010 às 20:12)

Boa noite.

Dia de aguaceiros frequentes, mas fracos e vento moderado.

Máxima: 13,9º

Mínima: 7,2º

Precip.: 6,3mm


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Mar 2010 às 20:17)

boa noite... 

Foi um dia de esporádicos e fracos aguaceiros, sobretudo pela madrugada e também ao início da manhã; muitas nuvens onde dominavam os Cumulus fractus e alguns congestus, boas abertas e claro também muito sol.

O termómetro (local de serviço) aponta neste momento para os *13ºC*.


----------



## Teles (26 Mar 2010 às 20:42)

Boas e por aqui uma temperatura actual de 10,9Cº e 3mm de precipitação
 acumulada até ao momento


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2010 às 22:21)

12,7ºC estagnados, enquanto que a humidade sobe a ritmo certo, estando agora nos 75%.

Vento nos 13 km/h de Noroeste.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mar 2010 às 22:24)

Céu praticamente limpo, num dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros fracos de manhã, que nada acumularam, e um céu nublado com boas abertas.
De momento, 14ºC, 72%HR, 1027hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

13.1ºC
17.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2010 às 22:49)

Extremo hoje:

Mínima: *10,0ºC*
Máxima: *17,1ºC* 

Rajada máxima: *38,6km/h*

Precipitação total: *0,6mm*

Agora:
11,9ºc
83%HR
1025,7hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Teles (26 Mar 2010 às 23:25)

E por aqui céu pouco nublado e temperatura de 10.0Cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2010 às 23:26)

Extremos de hoje:

10,9 ºC / 16,8 ºC

0,8 mm

---

Dia de alguns aguaceiros fracos e chuviscos e vento fraco a moderado, especialmente pela manhã. Céu geralmente muito nublado por cumulus.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Mar 2010 às 00:17)

olá 

De momento o céu está limpo e o vento desloca-se fraco de oeste.
*
Extremos de 26-Março*

Máximos: 17.0ºC / 85% HR
mínimos: 8.3ºC / 45% HR

*Valores actuais:* 11.2ºC / 81% HR


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2010 às 00:29)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15.0ºC

Mín - 10.6ºC

Precipitação - 0.6 mm

Céu pouco pouco/muito nublado intercalado de aguaceiros o vento esteve moderado/forte.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2010 às 00:38)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 11,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2010 às 08:39)

Bom dia!

Hoje inicio o dia com céu limpo, e 13,0ºC de temperatura.

A mínima foi de *9,6ºC*.

Humidade nos 79%, pressão nos 1026 hPa e vento fraco de NNO (338º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2010 às 09:42)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 10,6 ºC numa noite de céu pouco nublado.

Um dia sem precipitação e céu pouco nublado por cirrus.

Agora 16,1 ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mar 2010 às 10:37)

Bons dias.
Sigo neste momento com 16.5ºC e 54% de Humidade.
O céu encontra-se pouco nublado, mas com umas nuvens cinzentas.
Tenho a pressão nos 1030hPa


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2010 às 11:18)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 9,7ºC...

Agora sigo com céu muito nublado com boas abertas e temperatura de 17,2ºC e pressão de 1027,5hpa


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2010 às 11:33)

Agora com 16,7ºC e céu encoberto. Humidade nos 63% e presssão a 1026 hPa.

Vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2010 às 13:31)

Um dia agradável com 19,4 ºC e vento fraco de Leste.

Céu pouco nublado por Cirrus e Cumulus.


----------



## Teles (27 Mar 2010 às 13:52)

Boas , por aqui céu muito nublado temperatura actual de 18,3Cº


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2010 às 14:12)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e estou com 16.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2010 às 16:06)

Céu pouco nublado por Cirrus, Cirroestratos e Cumulus, vento fraco de Leste.

Agora 18,9 ºC e 47 % de HR.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Mar 2010 às 17:46)

Boa tarde
Por aqui tive uma mínima de 5.1ºC, mais alta que a de ontem que foi de 4.2ºC.
A máxima de hoje ficou-se nos 20.3ºC pelas 16h.
Por agora sigo com vento fraco de norte e 18.1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mar 2010 às 17:55)

Por aqui sigo com 18.5ºC e 48% de humidade...
O céu encontra-se pouco nublado, por nuvens altas.
O vento está fraco de 11.3 km/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2010 às 19:20)

O vento já rodou para NO, temperatura nos 14,9 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Mar 2010 às 19:31)

boa noite! 

Dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens médias e altas, vento fraco e temperaturas bem agradáveis.

De momento aqui (local de serviço) o termómetro regista *14ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2010 às 20:27)

De momento, o Palácio da Pena já se _rendeu_ à Hora do Planeta, seguindo eu com 12,0ºC, depois de uma máxima de *20,4ºC*.

Humidade nos 81% e pressão a 1024 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Mar 2010 às 20:58)

Boas!

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima de *10.8ºC*.

Máxima de *18.3ºC*.

Agora sigo com 13.0ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2010 às 23:07)

Há mistério no Geofísico.


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Mar 2010 às 23:28)

Sigo com 12.7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2010 às 00:24)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16.7ºC

Mín - 10.0ºC

Céu pouco pouco/muito nublado o vento esteve moderado/forte.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2010 às 00:51)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, precisamente 10,0ºC, com vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2010 às 00:55)

Extremos ontem:

Mínima: *9,7ºC*
Máxima: *20,9ºC*

Rajada máxima: *19km/h W*

Agora sigo com:
11,8ºC
73%HR
1022,7hpa
vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2010 às 02:31)

Nem dei pelo tempo passar, já são 2:31.

Despeço-me com 9,8ºC, vento nulo, humidade nos 79% e céu muito nublado por Altocumulus.


----------



## Teles (28 Mar 2010 às 08:07)

Boas , por aqui céu pouco nublado , temperatura actual de 5,5Cº


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mar 2010 às 09:23)

Bom dia.
Por aqui tive uma mínima de 7.4ºC.
Agora sigo com 11.8ºC e 78% de Humidade...
O céu encotra-se nublado, apenas por nuvens altas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2010 às 10:38)

Mínima de 9,4 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus e vento fraco de NE, com 14,1 ºC agora.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mar 2010 às 10:38)

Bom dia!
Céu encoberto, com uma temperatura de 13.9ºC, 74%HR, 1020hpa, vento fraco.
Mínima de 10.6ºC.

Extremos de ontem, dia 27:

11.7ºC
19.3ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Mar 2010 às 10:44)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de *9.6ºC*.

Agora sigo com 14.8ºC e céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2010 às 12:17)

Boas

Mínima de *9,4ºC*

Agora céu limpo e já com 18,8ºC, 53%HR, 1019,0hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2010 às 12:47)

Bom dia!

Noite sem vento algum, e temperatura mínima de *8,9ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 18,4ºC, neste dia que promete ser bem agradável!

Humidade nos 56% e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Mar 2010 às 15:35)

Boas,
A mínima hoje foi de 5,2ºC. Actualmente estão 16,7ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mar 2010 às 15:56)

Sigo agora com 18.7ºC e 50% de Humidade..
A pressão encontra-se nos 1018Pa.
O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Mar 2010 às 16:41)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 17.7ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

A pressão é de 1016.6 hPa.


A máxima até ao momento foi de *18.5ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2010 às 16:51)

Estou com 17.2ºC o vento está fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mar 2010 às 16:55)

Estou com 18.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Mar 2010 às 18:52)

olá boa tarde...

Para já os *extremos*

*26 Março*:
Máximos: 17.0ºC / 80% HR
mínimos: 8.3ºC / 45% HR

*27 Março*:
Máximos: 18.0ºC / 85% HR
mínimos: 9.1ºC / 38% HR

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e médias que ao longo do dia estas últimas foram mais visíveis na faixa litoral.
O vento tem permanecido com intensidade fraca de SW.

A temperatura (local de serviço) anda pelos *18ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mar 2010 às 18:58)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 21.5ºC

T.Minima: 7.9ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Mar 2010 às 20:21)

A temperatura vai descendo e está agora nos *15ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2010 às 20:49)

Máxima de 21,2 ºC numa tarde de céu pouco nublado por cirrus e cumulus humilis.

Agora 15,1 ºC e vento fraco de SO.

Pressão nos 1016,6 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2010 às 21:09)

Boa noite!

Hoje, dia bastante agradável. De momento sigo com 13,4ºC, depois de uma máxima de *19,3ºC*.

Humidade nos 68%, vento fraco de Oeste e pressão nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Mar 2010 às 21:24)

O céu permanece pouco nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco de W/SW e a temperatura actual nos *14ºC*.


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2010 às 21:41)

Boas

Mínima: *9,4ºC*
Máxima: *19,9ºC*

Rajada máxima: *29,0km/h W*

Agora sigo com 13,3ºC, 77%HR, 1016,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mar 2010 às 22:51)

Após uma tarde solarenga e com o céu praticamente limpo, eis que agora começa a entrar alguma nebulosidade, que vai impedindo a temperatura de descer rapidamente...
Sigo com 14.7ºC, 71%HR, 1018hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

10.6ºC
19ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2010 às 23:58)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







---

De momento, 13,1ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Mar 2010 às 00:13)

A máxima foi de 16,9ºC. Actualmente 10,4ºC, céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Mar 2010 às 00:22)

Boa noite 
Extremos de hoje: 5.9ºC/21.4ºC

Por agora estão 9.8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2010 às 00:55)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17.8ºC

Mín - 10.6ºC

Céu pouco pouco/muito nublado o vento esteve fraco/moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2010 às 01:01)

Extremos de ontem:

9,4 ºC / 21,2 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2010 às 01:51)

Céu muito nublado por Cumulus, e 13,3ºC.

Vento, oscilando entre fraco e nulo, e humidade nos 75%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mar 2010 às 09:08)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 10.5ºC, por agora estão 14.0ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## vitamos (29 Mar 2010 às 09:12)

Bom dia.

Céu encoberto e 11ºC. Vai chovendo com alguma intensidade a espaços.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Mar 2010 às 09:12)

Boas!

A mínima de hoje foi de 13.2ºC

Agora sigo com 14.4ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mar 2010 às 09:35)

olá bom dia! 

Céu preenchido quase por completo pelos Nimbostratus e esporádicas abertas.
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca a moderada de WSW e de momento sem precipitação.

*Extremos de ontem*

Máximos: 19.8ºC / 75% HR
mínimos: 8.8ºC / 40% HR

A mínima da madrugada esteve nos *12.1ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 14.9ºC / 80% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mar 2010 às 09:49)

Bom dia!
Céu encoberto, a ameaçar chuva, mas até ver, ainda nada...
Temperatura nos 15.9ºC, 87%HR, 1012hpa.
Mínima de 14.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2010 às 10:11)

Mínima de 14,4 ºC numa noite de céu muito nublado.

Alguma precipitação acumulada até ao momento, com 0,8 mm.

O vento sopra moderado de SO.


----------



## Teles (29 Mar 2010 às 10:19)

Bom dia , por aqui céu muito nublado , por vezes cai um aguaceiro mais forte , acumulado de precipitação até ao momento de 2mm , temperatura actual de 15,3Cº


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Mar 2010 às 10:44)

Sigo com 16.0ºC e vai chuviscando.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mar 2010 às 11:14)

Por aqui ainda estou á espera da chuva.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2010 às 11:33)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *13,0ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 16,7ºC, e embora o céu esteja _quase quase_ encoberto, o Sol ainda vai dando ar de sua graça!

Vento moderado de SSO (202º), e humidade nos 77%.


----------



## F_R (29 Mar 2010 às 12:24)

Boa tarde

Em Santarém o céu segue nublado.
De vez em quando vai caíndo  uns aguaceiros, alguns fortes


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mar 2010 às 12:47)

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco mas que nada acumulou, portanto ainda estou a zeros.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Mar 2010 às 13:23)

Boas,
A mínima foi de 7,3ºC e acumulei 6,1mm. Actualmente estão 16,2ºC, céu muito nublado, vento moderado e humidade a 76%.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2010 às 13:44)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiros forte na Moita, a estação do *HotSpot *regista neste aguaceiro, para já, 34mm de rain/rate
Aqui o céu está negro

PS: 69mm de rain/rate


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2010 às 13:46)

Céu encoberto, 16,5ºC e vento moderado a forte, com rajadas que já atingiram os *47,7 km/h*.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Mar 2010 às 14:22)

Há bocado mais um aguaceiro moderado, tendo agora 7,4mm acumulados. Actualmente estão 16,8ºC e ceú muito nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mar 2010 às 14:25)

E finalmente já não estou a zeros, porque pouco antes dda hora de almoço caiu um aguaceiro de curta duração que acumulou uns 0.8mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2010 às 14:50)

Por aqui tem estado a cair aguaceiros, que nem sequer molham o chão, mas agora está a cair uma chuvada, que em poucos minutos deixou a rua toda cheia de poças
Tenho 18.3ºC e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2010 às 15:03)

A chuva está forte por aqui, com a temperatura a descer, nos 17.7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2010 às 15:12)

Depois desta chuvada toda, o sol agora brilha, mas com céu _quase_ totalmente negro.
A temperatura sobe, novamente, para os 17.8ºC.
O vento está com rajadas cada vez mais fortes.


----------



## zejorge (29 Mar 2010 às 15:23)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o dia está a ser caracterizado por períodos de chuva e aguaceiros, estes por vezes fortes.
Sigo com
Temperatura - 16,2º
Hrelativa - 80%
Pressão - 1012 hpa
Precipitação acumulada - 5,1 mm
Vento W - 7,2 kmh (média últimos 10 min)


----------



## thunderboy (29 Mar 2010 às 15:25)

Boa tarde
O dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros fortes que totalizam 6.4mm até agora.
Acompanhados com os aguaceiros vêm um rajadas bastante interessantes...

Sigo com 17.3ºC e vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2010 às 17:15)

Por aqui tem estado a cair fortes chuvadas, e parece não ter parado ainda
Tenho 16.8ºC e 92% de Humidade..


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2010 às 17:51)

Por aqui agora chove com bastante intensidade, acompanhada por vento forte.
A temperatura está nos 17.2ºC.


----------



## trepkos (29 Mar 2010 às 18:18)

andres disse:


> Por aqui agora chove com bastante intensidade, acompanhada por vento forte.
> A temperatura está nos 17.2ºC.



Estamos a falar do mesmo Montijo? É que daqui consigo avistar a tua zona e toda Lisboa e não choveu assim tanto e é se choveu, aqui não caiu pinga de água toda a santa tarde.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2010 às 18:36)

trepkos disse:


> Estamos a falar do mesmo Montijo? É que daqui consigo avistar a tua zona e toda Lisboa e não choveu assim tanto e é se choveu, aqui não caiu pinga de água toda a santa tarde.



Estou na Atalaia
Sim, um familiar meu tem estado no Montijo e tem dito que não tem chovido muito


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2010 às 18:37)

Céu, alternando entre muito nublado e encoberto e aguaceiros pouco frequentes.

15,0ºC de temperatura, e humidade nos 75%. Vento moderado a forte de Oeste, tendo atingido já os *63,3 km/h*.


----------



## F_R (29 Mar 2010 às 18:48)

Grande chuvada por volta das 6 horas.
Aguaceiro forte acompanhado de vento, mas demorou apenas uns 5 minutos.

Agora o céu está a limpar e o sol vai brilhando.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2010 às 18:51)

Sigo neste momento com 15.9ºC e 91% de Humidade...
O vento está moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Teles (29 Mar 2010 às 18:51)

Pois é andres apanha-se mais depressa um mentiroso que um cocho
É que pelo que escreves todos pensávamos que estavas no Montijo


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2010 às 18:53)

teles disse:


> Pois é andres apanha-se mais depressa um mentiroso que um cocho
> É que pelo que escreves todos pensávamos que estavas no Montijo



Pois, é que a maior parte não conhece Atalaia
Não sei se ei-de colocar ou não


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2010 às 18:58)

Gilmet disse:


> Céu, alternando entre muito nublado e encoberto e aguaceiros pouco frequentes.
> 
> 15,0ºC de temperatura, e humidade nos 75%. Vento moderado a forte de Oeste, tendo atingido já os *63,3 km/h*.



Idem aspas nas condições.

Por aqui 14.1ºC, 71 km/h de rajada máxima e a humidade está nos 84%.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Mar 2010 às 19:00)

Por aqui avizinha-se outro aguaceiro forte. A máxima do dia ficou-se pelos 17.8ºC e quanto à precipitação já conto com 8.5mm.

Eu não me apressaria tão rápido a julgar o andres pois nestas situações pode chover aqui e a 5 km não.


----------



## trepkos (29 Mar 2010 às 19:00)

andres disse:


> Estou na Atalaia
> Sim, um familiar meu tem estado no Montijo e tem dito que não tem chovido muito



A Atalaia são 2 km do Montijo ou nem isso. Devias evitar dar informações erradas a quem lê este forum, a menos q a Atalaia que fales não fique em Portugal.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2010 às 19:04)

trepkos disse:


> A Atalaia são 2 km do Montijo ou nem isso. Devias evitar dar informações erradas a quem lê este forum, a menos q a Atalaia que fales não fique em Portugal.



Daqui ao Montijo são 6km. 
Desculpem lá, mas para que é que eu quereria dar informações erradas a um fórum de meteorologia, a uma coisa que eu quero seguir no futuro?
O que eu ganharia com isso?
Isto é uma zona ventosa e chuvosa.
Agora, não me julguem assim, porque jamais iria mentir desta maneira (meteorológica) assim.
Espero ter-me feito entender.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Mar 2010 às 19:22)

A máxima foi de 16,8ºC e acumulei mais 1,2mm, totalizando 8,6mm hoje. Actualmente vento moderado a forte, céu pouco nublado, 14,1ºC e humidade a 74%.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2010 às 19:33)

Sigo neste momento com 15.5ºC e 83% de Humidade...
O vento está moderado...


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Mar 2010 às 19:48)

Boa tarde!

Máxima de *19.5ºC.*

Agora sigo com 13.3ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mar 2010 às 19:54)

Por aqui, alguns (poucos) aguaceiros, deixaram um acumulado de 2.1mm, pouquinho para um alerta amarelo de precipitação...
Vento moderado com rajadas...
De momento não chove, mas ameaça, e a temperatura segue nos 14.7ºc, após máxima de 19.5ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mar 2010 às 20:06)

olá boa tarde 

Tem sido um dia onde predomina o céu muito nublado mas também com algumas abertas, aguaceiros frequentes contudo geralmente fracos, e uma temperatura amena pelo menos até meio da tarde, porque nota-se desde aí um certo arrefecimento.

A temperatura (local de serviço) ronda os *12ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2010 às 20:41)

A tarde foi ventosa e de céu muito nublado.

Rajada máxima de 51,5 km/h até ao momento.

Acumulados 1,4 mm de precipitação.


----------



## Teles (29 Mar 2010 às 20:56)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 10.1Cº , precipitação acumulada 6,2mm até ao momento


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2010 às 21:26)

Boas

Aqui os extremos de hoje são:
Mínima: *12,7ºC* pode ser ainda batida!
Máxima: *17,9ºC*

Rajada máxima: *46,7km/h WSW*

Precipitação: *2,2mm* podendo ainda acumular mais

Agora:
13,1ºC
84%HR
1014,9hpa
e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16.7ºC

Mín - 12.2ºC

Precipitação - 1.2 mm

Céu pouco pouco/muito nublado intercalado com aguaceiros fracos o vento esteve moderado/forte.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2010 às 01:03)

Um aguaceiro forte acabou de cair aqui.
Em 2 minutos, registei 1mm.

Sigo com 11ºC e humidade relativa nos 76%.

O vento está agora mais fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mar 2010 às 01:36)

Extremos de ontem:

13,1 ºC / 18,1 ºC

1,4 mm

---

Dia de céu muito nublado e de alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados, mas bastante curtos temporalmente.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2010 às 01:43)

Um aguaceiro caiu há pouco, tendo feito a temperatura descer para os 10,4ºC.

De momento sigo com 10,6ºC, humidade nos 78% e pressão a 1017 hPa.

Vento moderado de Noroeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mar 2010 às 09:19)

Mínima de 11,1 ºC.

Acumulados 0,6 mm durante a madrugada.

Céu muito nublado por cumulus humilis e estratocumulus.


----------



## vitamos (30 Mar 2010 às 09:37)

Bom dia!

Neste momento céu encoberto e chuva fraca. 9ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Mar 2010 às 10:16)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de 10.5ºC.

Agora sigo com 14.3ºC e com céu parcialmente nublado, alternando com periodos de muito nublado ou de aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2010 às 10:43)

Bom dia!
Sigo com 14.9ºC e 57% de Humidade...
O vento está fraco, mas com rajadas...
Tive uma mínima de 11.7ºC.
O sol agora brilha, mas com grande parte do céu com nuvens negras.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mar 2010 às 11:28)

Bom Dia

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco mas não acumulou nada.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2010 às 14:21)

Por aqui sigo com 17.5ºC e 41% de Humidade...
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento está moderado, com rajadas.
A pressão fica-se pelos 1023hPa.


----------



## pmtoliveira (30 Mar 2010 às 14:24)

O que é que se terá passado hoje para os lados do Geofisico?


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2010 às 14:36)

pmtoliveira disse:


> O que é que se terá passado hoje para os lados do Geofisico?



É, o Geofisico anda bastate estranho, no outro dia, como o Daniel mencionou, o geofisico ás 22:00 mostrava-nos -3.5ºC
É o mistério


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2010 às 14:46)

pmtoliveira disse:


> O que é que se terá passado hoje para os lados do Geofisico?



O sensor está num vale quente lá para o Tejo Interior ou Guadiana!


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2010 às 14:48)

belem disse:


> O sensor está num vale quente lá para o Tejo Interior ou Guadiana!



E com os tais -3.5ºC na semana passada?  
----------------------------------
Sigo neste momento com 17.3ºC e 44% de Humidade...
O vento está moderado..


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mar 2010 às 14:48)

Boa tarde!
Céu nublado por nuvens altas, 16.5ºC, apenas 39%HR, 1022hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos de ontem:

13.8ºC
19.5ºC.
Precipitação: 2.1mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2010 às 15:05)

Pois, não sei mesmo o que se passa com o sensor...Deve, _possivelmente_, estar á exposição do sol




-----------------------------
Sigo com 17.3ºC e 44% de Humidade...
O sol brilha e o vento é moderado...


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2010 às 15:23)

Boa tarde.

15,6ºC actualmente, com céu muito nublado. A mínima foi de *10,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 51% e vento moderado do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Mar 2010 às 16:52)

Boa tarde!

Máxima de *17.1ºC*.

Agora sigo com 14.8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2010 às 16:59)

Sigo neste momento com 16.8ºC e 44% de Humidade...
O céu encobriu-se repentinamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2010 às 16:59)

Por aqui 13.7ºC e vento moderado de NW.

Céu pouco/muito nublado.


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2010 às 17:58)

andres disse:


> E com os tais -3.5ºC na semana passada?
> ----------------------------------
> Sigo neste momento com 17.3ºC e 44% de Humidade...
> O vento está moderado..



Eu reparei ( e lembro-me dessa gralha), daí que o quote estava dirigido à mensagem dos tais 26,7ºc, do pmtoliveira.


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2010 às 18:04)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *11,0ºC* e a máxima de *18,2ºC*

A rajada máxima foi de *30,6km/h* até ao momento

Agora céu muito nublado e 14,9ºC, 51%HR, 1021,4hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2010 às 18:09)

Sigo com 15.8ºC e 45% de Humidade...
O céu já tem menos nuvens que a pouco, mas continua com nuvens


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mar 2010 às 19:15)

Boas,
Extremos de hoje:
10,2ºC/15,5ºC.
Acumulei ainda 1,2mm de madrugada. Actualmente estão 14ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado e humidade a 60%.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Mar 2010 às 19:57)

Boas!

A temperatua começa a descer e sigo com 13.1ºC, o vento é está gelado.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2010 às 20:32)

Temperatura máxima de *17,5ºC*. Tarde de céu muito nublado.

De momento sigo com 11,9ºC, humidade nos 62%, pressão a 1021 hPa e vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Mar 2010 às 20:42)

boa noite! 

Precipitação apenas verificada pela madrugada porque durante o dia o cenário foi de céu nublado mas em geral com boas abertas.

*Extremos de ontem*

Máximos: 17.3ºC / 82% HR
mínimos: 12.1ºC / 59% HR

De momento ainda com a restante luz do dia, o céu parcialmente nublado mantém-se com o vento a soprar fraco de NW e a tempertura (local de serviço) anda pelos *12ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mar 2010 às 23:17)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, numa noite agradável.
Sigo com 12.5ºC, 63%HR, 1023hpa.

Extremos do dia:

11.8ºC
16.9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mar 2010 às 23:46)

Chuvisca e a temperatura já subiu 0,4 ºC com a chegada das nuvens.

Vento fraco de Oeste e alguns chuviscos, 12,0 ºC de momento e 0,6 mm acumulados.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2010 às 01:04)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 10,4ºC, a descer.


----------



## vitamos (31 Mar 2010 às 09:16)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu nublado, vento nulo e 11ºC de momento.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mar 2010 às 09:32)

Bom dia!
Céu encoberto, e vento fraco.
Temperatura nos 13.3ºC, 66%HR, 1023hpa.
Mínima de 11.4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mar 2010 às 10:15)

Mínima de 10,9 ºC.

Actual de 12,9 ºC e chuvisca, humidade nos 73 %.

Ainda não se acumulou precipitação.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2010 às 10:15)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado por Estratocumulus esta manhã, e temperatura nos 12,7ºC.

Humidade a 76% e pressão nos 1021 hPa. Vento fraco de O (270º).


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2010 às 10:41)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13.9ºC

Mín - 10.6ºC

Precipitação - 0.2 mm

Céu pouco pouco/muito nublado o vento esteve moderado/forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2010 às 10:49)

Bom dia!
Por aqui já começo a ter temperaturas minimas acimas dos 10 graus de mínima, tendo assim 11.9ºC.
Agora tenho 15.0ºC e 61% de Humidade...
Chuvisca á já alguns minutos, e o céu está totalmente encoberto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mar 2010 às 13:09)

Sem chuviscos, embora já tenha chovido fraco durante a manhã.

Acumulados 0,2 mm.

Vento moderado de Oeste e 15,6 ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2010 às 13:40)

Por aqui 17.6ºC e 47% de Humidade...
O céu _continua_ encoberto.
Chuviscou durante a manhã por breves minutos, mas sem acumulação.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2010 às 14:03)

Boas,
A mínima foi de 7,1ºC e actualmente estão 15,2ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 74%.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2010 às 16:20)

Sigo com 16.7ºC e 44% de Humidade...
O céu encontra-se (agora) pouco nublado.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2010 às 18:01)

Há pouco um aguaceiro forte, tendo acumulado 2,1mm. Actualmente não chove e estão 13,9ºC com humidade a 72%.


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Mar 2010 às 19:04)

boa tarde! 

Um dia que ao início se mostrou um pouco fresco, mas que gradualmente se foi amenizando desde o período de precipitação fraca que se verificou pela manhã.
Esse cinzento deu lugar ao céu parcialmente nublado, essencialmente por Cumulus fractus, mas com boas abertas. O destaque tem sido de certa forma dado ao vento que apesar de ao longo do dia variar de intensidade, mostrou-se fraco a moderado de SW pela manhã e pela tarde que passou a deslocar-se de NW.

*Extremos de ontem*

Máximos: 16.7ºC / 74% HR
mínimos: 9.6ºC / 36% HR

*Valores actuais:* 13.6ºC / 52% HR


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2010 às 19:11)

Temperatura máxima de *17,3ºC*, sendo a actual de 14,5ºC.

Humidade nos 56% e céu muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2010 às 19:13)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de *8,5ºC* sendo mais baixa perto do solo 7,8ºc no RS

A máxima foi de *17,4ºC*

Rajada máxima de *33,8km/h W*

Agora céu nublado com abertas e 14,8ºC, 60%HR, 1020,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2010 às 19:52)

Já esteve a chuviscar mais um bocado, mas não acumulou nada. Actualmente estão 13,3ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2010 às 19:55)

Sigo neste momento com 15,1ºC e 54% de Humidade...
Agora está mais vento e o céu encontra-se muito nublado.


----------



## tkp (31 Mar 2010 às 20:35)

Boa noite a todos!

Gostava que me pudessem indicar o tempo provável para amanha durante o dia e noite de 1 para 2 de Abril para a zona da vila de Sintra.

Muito obrigado e continuação do bom trabalho!


----------



## F_R (31 Mar 2010 às 20:41)

Neste momento vai chovendo em Santarém.

Durante o dia foi sempre alternando entre o nublado e o praticamente limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2010 às 20:48)

tkp disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> Gostava que me pudessem indicar o tempo provável para amanha durante o dia e noite de 1 para 2 de Abril para a zona da vila de Sintra.
> 
> Muito obrigado e continuação do bom trabalho!



Céu pouco nublado, temperatura mínima nos 8ºC/9ºC e máxima os 14ºC/15ºC, vento fraco/moderado de N/NW.


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Mar 2010 às 21:01)

Por aqui, há instantes ocorreu um aguaceiro com alguma intensidade, de momento apenas precipitação fraca.

*Valores actuais:* 12.2ºC / 78% HR


----------



## tkp (31 Mar 2010 às 21:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Céu pouco nublado, temperatura mínima nos 8ºC/9ºC e máxima os 14ºC/15ºC, vento fraco/moderado de N/NW.



Obrigadissimo!
Já agora, comparando com o dia de hoje estará maioritariamente melhor? Haverá chuva durante a noite?


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2010 às 21:44)

tkp disse:


> Obrigadissimo!
> Já agora, comparando com o dia de hoje estará maioritariamente melhor? Haverá chuva durante a noite?



Não irá ocorrer precipitação, o céu irá alternar-se entre pouco e muito nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mar 2010 às 21:47)

Máxima de 17,0 ºC.

Acumulados 0,2 mm numa tarde de alguns chuviscos.

Vento fraco de Oeste, depois de uma tarde de vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2010 às 22:02)

*2,1mm* acumulados, depois de um periodo de chuva moderada.

Temperatura nos 11,8ºC e humidade a 83%.

Vento fraco de NNO (338º).


----------



## Lousano (31 Mar 2010 às 22:46)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado com período de chuva fraca ao fim da tarde.

Máxima: 14,9º

Mínima: 7,1º

Precip.: 1,5mm

Neste momento, vento fraco e 8,6º... e lá temos de acender novamente as lareiras.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mar 2010 às 23:11)

Chuviscou um pouco há bocado, mas apenas deu para molhar a estrada.
Em Almada, chovia bem mais...
De momento, não chove, o céu segue nublado com abertas, a temperatura está nos 13.2ºC, com 80%HR, e 1022hpa.
De realçar que, pela primeira vez este ano, o índice UV atingiu os 8 no meu sensor.

Extremos do dia:

11.4ºC
18.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2010 às 23:55)

Aqui céu encoberto não chove e a temperatura é de 12,4ºC com humidade de 83%HR


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2010 às 00:07)

*Extremos de Ontem:*


----------



## tkp (1 Abr 2010 às 02:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não irá ocorrer precipitação, o céu irá alternar-se entre pouco e muito nublado.



Obrigado!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2010 às 09:41)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15.0ºC

Mín - 9.4ºC

Precipitação - 0.8 mm

Céu pouco pouco/muito nublado intercalado com aguaceiros fracos o vento esteve moderado/forte.


----------

